# Kylie Cosmetics



## GreenEyedAllie (May 20, 2016)

(Image from kyliecosmetics.com)

Creating a place for all of us dipping our toes into Kylie Cosmetics to discuss our experiences with her products, share swatches, and general information. 

*Current Product Line Up:*

*Lip Kits*
Exposed-light cool-toned nude
Koko K-pale, pinky nude
Candy K-soft, warm nude
Dolce K-medium beige nude
Kort K-deep purple
Posie K-dusty, mauve pink
Mary Jo K- true blue red
True Brown K-deep chocolate brown
22-vibrant burnt orange

*Metal Mattes
*King K-soft metallic gold
Heir-pinkish gold metallic
Reign-bronzy copper metallic

*Lip Glosses*
Like-warm mocha, warm brown beige
Literally-warm-toned peachy nude
So Cute-warm nude beige


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 20, 2016)

I'm assuming no one else wanted their name tied to this, so taking one for the team!  I wanted a central place to share info and swatches rather than snippets here or there.  Have fun!


----------



## pinkcrush (May 20, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I'm assuming no one else wanted their name tied to this, so taking one for the team!  I wanted a central place to share info and swatches rather than snippets here or there.  Have fun!


Thank u very much Madam


----------



## leonah (May 20, 2016)

I want to know how the formula is..does it hold up well through the day/eating/drinking? interested in trying some since I love the colors but would rather have lipstick and lip liners separate


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 20, 2016)

pinkcrush said:


> Thank u very much Madam



You're welcome!  My stuff actually shipped today, so I'm hoping to add swatches soon.



leonah said:


> I want to know how the formula is..does it hold up well through the day/eating/drinking? interested in trying some since I love the colors but would rather have lipstick and lip liners separate



It may have been a random rumor, but I thought I read somewhere she was thinking about making the products available separately.


----------



## elegant-one (May 20, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I'm assuming no one else wanted their name tied to this, so taking one for the team!  I wanted a central place to share info and swatches rather than snippets here or there.  Have fun!



 lol

Thanks! We needed a place to chat about the shades & what's good or bad.


----------



## Prettypackages (May 20, 2016)

Thanks Allie!  I appreciate that you listed all the colors too.   I'm still not convinced to buy any, especially after Stef's review.
She's the only youtuber I can watch for 20+ minutes.  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EfJS4AeesAU

But I'll be peeking in.


----------



## Haven (May 20, 2016)

My orders shipped too. Yes that is orders plural 

I will try to post swatches when they arrive.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 20, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> lol
> 
> Thanks! We needed a place to chat about the shades & what's good or bad.





Prettypackages said:


> Thanks Allie!  I appreciate that you listed all the colors too.   I'm still not convinced to buy any, especially after Stef's review.
> She's the only youtuber I can watch for 20+ minutes.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EfJS4AeesAU
> 
> But I'll be peeking in.



You're welcome!  We'll see.  That's why I placed a big order...to just try everything I could possibly like in one go.  If it works, great!  If not, at least I'm not out multiple stalking hours and shipping fees, lol.

I'm excited to compare them to my CP nudes.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 20, 2016)

Haven said:


> My orders shipped too. Yes that is orders plural
> 
> I will try to post swatches when they arrive.



Atta girl!!!


----------



## shontay07108 (May 20, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I'm assuming no one else wanted their name tied to this, so taking one for the team!  I wanted a central place to share info and swatches rather than snippets here or there.  Have fun!



LOL! Thanks! I was wondering why there wasn't a thread. I figured there was a ban or something. 



leonah said:


> I want to know how the formula is..does it hold up well through the day/eating/drinking? interested in trying some since I love the colors but would rather have lipstick and lip liners separate



It definitely holds up all day through eating and drinking just like other lipstains. I have 4 of them and they're all great quality. They are weightless on the lips. They are the only stains I have that I forget I'm wearing. They're so smooth.


----------



## slowlikehoney (May 20, 2016)

Anybody have the lip glosses? How do you like them?


----------



## shontay07108 (May 20, 2016)

slowlikehoney said:


> Anybody have the lip glosses? How do you like them?



I have King K. It's like a metallic bronze and I really like it. It's pigmented and not really sticky. Lasts a few hours, too and doesn't travel all over.


----------



## elegant-one (May 21, 2016)

Haven said:


> My orders shipped too. Yes that is orders plural
> 
> I will try to post swatches when they arrive.





I still didn't get a shipping notification!?


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 23, 2016)

Soooo either Kylie Cosmetics has a distribution center in Kentucky, or my order will actually be here soon.  My USPS tracking just says a label was made, but clicking on the link to KC's site in my shipping confirmation email shows a map with my order currently in Kentucky.

I hope that's true, and it arrives in a day or two!  I also hope it's correct.  I've seen some terrible stories in IG comments. 

ETA: Ok, just clicked on the link again to make sure I wasn't crazy, and now it has the package in Oklahoma, lol.  What is KC's site smokin'?


----------



## Haven (May 24, 2016)

My orders from the 5/13 restock arrived last Saturday- just to give everyone an idea of shipping time. I live in the Los Angeles area BTW.

Everything was intact and carefully packaged in a snazzy box. It took a while to get here, but care was taken in packing the order.


----------



## elegant-one (May 24, 2016)

Still no change on my order. Ugh


----------



## LiliV (May 24, 2016)

I have 4 Kylie lip colors, I love mine! I wear Koko K almost every day and I use the Candy K liner pretty much every day too. I'm almost out of my Candy K liner I wish she would sell them separately! I also have True Brown which is almost black on me and Kourt K which I am obsessed with. It's sooooo dark and rich but still looks purple. I really want to get Heir and Reign next


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 24, 2016)

LiliV said:


> I have 4 Kylie lip colors, I love mine! I wear Koko K almost every day and I use the Candy K liner pretty much every day too. I'm almost out of my Candy K liner I wish she would sell them separately! I also have True Brown which is almost black on me and Kourt K which I am obsessed with. It's sooooo dark and rich but still looks purple. I really want to get Heir and Reign next



Awesome!  I can't wait to get my goodies...still in OK last time I checked.  I've read a lot of people saying they use the Candy K liner a lot.  Glad I grabbed that kit.


----------



## KGeezy (May 24, 2016)

I have all 3 Metals (Reign, King K, and Heir) and True Brown. Reign is by far my fave, the color is gorgeous and it doesn't feather nor transfer anywhere. King K shows up straight up frosty gold on me but I'm determined to make it work lol, I need to find the right liner for it. Reign is a pretty color but it gets clumpy towards my inner lip, I can only wear a thin layer which sucks. True Brown is def the worst one performance wise. It's a shame, the color is to die for but after like 20 mins of wear it started to flake off, and that's after fully lining my lips. Talk about a let down


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 24, 2016)

KGeezy said:


> I have all 3 Metals (Reign, King K, and Heir) and True Brown. Reign is by far my fave, the color is gorgeous and it doesn't feather nor transfer anywhere. King K shows up straight up frosty gold on me but I'm determined to make it work lol, I need to find the right liner for it. Reign is a pretty color but it gets clumpy towards my inner lip, I can only wear a thin layer which sucks. True Brown is def the worst one performance wise. It's a shame, the color is to die for but after like 20 mins of wear it started to flake off, and that's after fully lining my lips. Talk about a let down



You should post a pic the next time you wear one!  You always look gorgeous in everything!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (May 25, 2016)

Although I'm not a fan of Kylie or the other Kardashian/Jenners, I do own the Like lip gloss and all of the lip kits except Koko K and Exposed. The color I've worn the most is Mary Jo K, although I find it to be super dry. To combat the dryness, I just completely fill in my lips with the matching pencil and then go over it with the liquid lipstick. I'm a little interested in Reign, however, I'm a little hesitant about the finish as I don't typically wear metallic lipsticks/glosses. Yesterday I mixed Posie K and 22 and the combination was really pretty so I would suggest that combination if any of you ladies haven't already tried it.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 25, 2016)

My package still only shows as a label printed on USPS tracking and sitting in Kansas (not OK) on KC.  I emailed, and they responded in 5 or 10 mins...I was impressed.  Funny enough, though, they managed to not answer my questions and asked me to wait a couple more days for USPS to update.  I was thanked for 'alerting' them though...so I don't know if my stuff has actually shipped or not.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 26, 2016)

Posted this in ColourPop but thought it may be interesting to any KC fans also:

http://www.refinery29.com/2016/05/111883/colourpop-founders-video-interview


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 27, 2016)

So I've been emailing KC daily for the past couple of days since my 'package' has shown no progress beyond shipping label created (or sitting in Kansas if you believe the map on their site over the USPS).  This afternoon I receive an email saying they're sorry, and they will send a 'replacement package' 'immediately.'  *It will take 7-10 business days to process before shipping.*  Um.  No.  They supposedly have enough stock to 'restock,' but not to send my order?  Also, given their track record (and that they refuse to answer the simple question of whether the order ever left their warehouse), I tend to believe it was never actually packed and shipped.  

I strongly suspect they do not have the products on hand when they take orders, and that they are making product as they go.  I threatened them with a charge-back, BBB, and the California Department of Consumer Affairs....with a end note about my husband, the attorney if they do not send the product they have already charged to my account actually immediately.

Sigh.  I was hoping that the reports were exaggerated, but it seems they sadly are not.


----------



## elegant-one (May 27, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> So I've been emailing KC daily for the past couple of days since my 'package' has shown no progress beyond shipping label created (or sitting in Kansas if you believe the map on their site over the USPS).  This afternoon I receive an email saying they're sorry, and they will send a 'replacement package' 'immediately.'  *It will take 7-10 business days to process before shipping.*  Um.  No.  They supposedly have enough stock to 'restock,' but not to send my order?  Also, given their track record (and that they refuse to answer the simple question of whether the order ever left their warehouse), I tend to believe it was never actually packed and shipped.
> 
> I strongly suspect they do not have the products on hand when they take orders, and that they are making product as they go.  I threatened them with a charge-back, BBB, and the California Department of Consumer Affairs....with a end note about my husband, the attorney if they do not send the product they have already charged to my account actually immediately.
> 
> Sigh.  I was hoping that the reports were exaggerated, but it seems they sadly are not.



Ugh!!! I SO agree!!! Mine has not changed at all! This is terrible! Did they restock again?


----------



## elegant-one (May 27, 2016)

So I got the quickest email reply from another email I just sent. In the title of the email message I put - "where the hell is my order!?" 

I just got this reply:
*We will finish shipping soon*! Generally, processing  times are 3-5 business days; however due to the high volume of orders  received, additional processing days may be necessary. We apologize for  the delay. 

If you have not yet received your shipping  confirmation, don't worry! Once your order ships, you will receive an  email with tracking!

Oh brother


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 27, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Ugh!!! I SO agree!!! Mine has not changed at all! This is terrible! Did they restock again?



Yup!  Yesterday.



elegant-one said:


> So I got the quickest email reply from another email I just sent. In the title of the email message I put - "where the hell is my order!?"
> 
> I just got this reply:
> *We will finish shipping soon*! Generally, processing  times are 3-5 business days; however due to the high volume of orders  received, additional processing days may be necessary. We apologize for  the delay.
> ...



That was nicer and more informative than any of mine.


----------



## shontay07108 (May 27, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> So I got the quickest email reply from another email I just sent. In the title of the email message I put - "where the hell is my order!?"
> 
> I just got this reply:
> *We will finish shipping soon*! Generally, processing  times are 3-5 business days; however due to the high volume of orders  received, additional processing days may be necessary. We apologize for  the delay.
> ...



Yikes. Sorry about your delay Elegant. I feel bad b/c I raved about them to you. Like I said before, I never had a problem with getting my stuff. Maybe they were overwhelmed this time. I don't know.


----------



## elegant-one (May 27, 2016)

shontay07108 said:


> Yikes. Sorry about your delay Elegant. I feel bad b/c I raved about them to you. Like I said before, I never had a problem with getting my stuff. Maybe they were overwhelmed this time. I don't know.



Nah, you shouldn't feel bad at all. It's not like I don't have any other lip product to wear until they get here  Something must have delayed everything.


----------



## elegant-one (May 27, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Yup!  Yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> That was nicer and more informative than any of mine.



WHAT! So they didn't ship the last orders & then restocked again. That is so shady!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 27, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> WHAT! So they didn't ship the last orders & then restocked again. That is so shady!



Hence why I'm T'ed.


----------



## JerseyGirl (May 27, 2016)

What?!? Do they have two people working there and one person is on break?


----------



## elegant-one (May 27, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Hence why I'm T'ed.



Ugh! That is soooo unacceptable! I'm ticked 



JerseyGirl said:


> What?!? Do they have two people working there and one person is on break?



 Yes, I think that must be it!


----------



## elegant-one (May 28, 2016)

I got a shipping confirmation (not just a label created) from them early this morning


----------



## leonah (May 28, 2016)

I'm tempted to buy heir but her liquid metallics doesn't seem to hold up at all. saw a YT review and it was more like nars lip covers (not kissproof etc). aw why does it have to be so pretty..


----------



## elegant-one (May 31, 2016)

I got my order today lol! I really love both shades on me. Koko & Dolce. They did leave my lips a little wrinkly looking by the end of the day.
Somebody pm me if you know when the next restock will be. I'm going to get a couple more.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 31, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> I got my order today lol! I really love both shades on me. Koko & Dolce. They did leave my lips a little wrinkly looking by the end of the day.
> Somebody pm me if you know when the next restock will be. I'm going to get a couple more.



They did one today, so it probably won't be until next week.


----------



## shontay07108 (May 31, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> I got my order today lol! I really love both shades on me. Koko & Dolce. They did leave my lips a little wrinkly looking by the end of the day.
> Somebody pm me if you know when the next restock will be. I'm going to get a couple more.



  Aww yeah! Glad you like them. Like Allie said they restocked today, but they restock very often so you won't have to wait long. I'm waiting for more shades because I have everything I want right now.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 1, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> They did one today, so it probably won't be until next week.





shontay07108 said:


> Aww yeah! Glad you like them. Like Allie said they restocked today, but they restock very often so you won't have to wait long. I'm waiting for more shades because I have everything I want right now.



Shoot! I missed it. I thought of it earlier today & then got busy & forgot.  I guess I can wait  Thanks!!!


----------



## Haven (Jun 1, 2016)

Usually there is a restock about once a week.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 1, 2016)

Allie, did you get your order?


----------



## montREALady (Jun 2, 2016)

Haven said:


> Usually there is a restock about once a week.



Yeah they restock like crazy now that things don't sell out as fast. I'm waiting for the black metallic, Majesty. 

Wore King K on Saturday


----------



## montREALady (Jun 2, 2016)

All 3 orders I've placed have shipped out so quickly and I get them in like 3 or 4 days. It better for $9! Hmph.


----------



## HeatherGrinnell (Jun 2, 2016)

These are the only liquid lipsticks I use. I have Koko K, Candy K, Mary Jo K, Kourt K, Heir, Dolce, Posie, and Exposed. I also have all the glosses, which I love. My favorite is Koko K, I wear it almost everyday.


----------



## leonah (Jun 2, 2016)

what do you all think of the metallic lippies? are they worth it?


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jun 2, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> Allie, did you get your order?



Big, fat NOPE!  They were giving me the run-around and refusing to answer emails, so I ended up having to file a complaint with the BBB and my credit card company.  (I gave them 2 chances knowing that I would do that before actually doing it because I truly don't like to pull that move.)  They started trying to pull the same crap with the BBB, but once they heard that my card company was granting the chargeback if I did not receive product or refund immediately, my order magically shipped.  That said, since the last time I checked, this order is still only a printed shipping label.  They are aware that I am not closing/resolving the complaints until the package is actually in transit to me as shown by USPS tracking.  Not.  Happy.  These better be effing miraculous.

It's a shame because my emails started out super nice and understanding, somewhat assuming the poor CS issues were exaggerated.  In my case, they sadly were not.  As you ladies know, I buy A LOT of makeup, and I would have bought more assuming I was happy with their stuff/them.  It's pretty ironic, too, given that I'm the one that was excited and started their thread on here.


----------



## montREALady (Jun 2, 2016)

leonah said:


> what do you all think of the metallic lippies? are they worth it?



I have Reign and King K and love them but if you can find/get the limited edition Milani Mattalics, those are good too.


----------



## montREALady (Jun 2, 2016)

HeatherGrinnell said:


> These are the only liquid lipsticks I use. I have Koko K, Candy K, Mary Jo K, Kourt K, Heir, Dolce, Posie, and Exposed. I also have all the glosses, which I love. My favorite is Koko K, I wear it almost everyday.



Out of all the liquid lipsticks I've tried, hers is the most comfortable. It's matte, no stickiness, but also not drying. I don't feel like I have anything on my lips. I only have one Lip Kit, but it's good.


----------



## leonah (Jun 2, 2016)

montREALady said:


> I have Reign and King K and love them but if you can find/get the limited edition Milani Mattalics, those are good too.



thank you will take a look at the milani metallics too. I only want heir though and it seems like it's the hardest one to find a close dupe for than the other two so might have to take the first plunge into the kylie well


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 2, 2016)

HeatherGrinnell said:


> These are the only liquid lipsticks I use. I have Koko K, Candy K, Mary Jo K, Kourt K, Heir, Dolce, Posie, and Exposed. I also have all the glosses, which I love. My favorite is Koko K, I wear it almost everyday.



How is Mary Jo on? I agree, I really love Koko K.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 2, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Big, fat NOPE!  They were giving me the run-around and refusing to answer emails, so I ended up having to file a complaint with the BBB and my credit card company.  (I gave them 2 chances knowing that I would do that before actually doing it because I truly don't like to pull that move.)  They started trying to pull the same crap with the BBB, but once they heard that my card company was granting the chargeback if I did not receive product or refund immediately, my order magically shipped.  That said, since the last time I checked, this order is still only a printed shipping label.  They are aware that I am not closing/resolving the complaints until the package is actually in transit to me as shown by USPS tracking.  Not.  Happy.  These better be effing miraculous.
> 
> It's a shame because my emails started out super nice and understanding, somewhat assuming the poor CS issues were exaggerated.  In my case, they sadly were not.  As you ladies know, I buy A LOT of makeup, and I would have bought more assuming I was happy with their stuff/them.  It's pretty ironic, too, given that I'm the one that was excited and started their thread on here.



What  You should have cursed in the email message header like I did LOLOL!!!  They need to get it together. So sorry this happened.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 2, 2016)

King K metallic gloss isn't the most flattering color on me w/o some work, but it's really pigmented and comfortable. I'd say the comfort of her lip products is what's most surprising and is unmatched by other brands. I feel absolutely nothing on my lips when wearing the gloss or lip kits. I wore Kourt K to dinner the other night and my cousin loves it so much, but refuses to buy from Kylie. LOL! I feel her, but I had to get over it. Mary Jo K was calling to me because it's red, but I have a great red by Dose of Colors.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 2, 2016)

shontay07108 said:


> King K metallic gloss isn't the most flattering color on me w/o some work, but it's really pigmented and comfortable. I'd say the comfort of her lip products is what's most surprising and is unmatched by other brands. I feel absolutely nothing on my lips when wearing the gloss or lip kits. I wore Kourt K to dinner the other night and my cousin loves it so much, but refuses to buy from Kylie. LOL! I feel her, but I had to get over it. Mary Jo K was calling to me because it's red, but I have a great red by Dose of Colors.



 I've never heard of Dose of Colors. I need all the reds.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 2, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> I've never heard of Dose of Colors. I need all the reds.



OMG! You NEED to try them! They're the best IMO. The shade Kiss of Fire is amazing.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jun 2, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> What  You should have cursed in the email message header like I did LOLOL!!!  They need to get it together. So sorry this happened.



LOL!    I probably should have.  I was super sweet the first couple of times.  Oh well.  They're actually in transit now, so hopefully everything arrives correct and in tact.  I'm glad everything went relatively smoothly for you!

(Despite everything, I'm still stupid excited to get them....)


----------



## Haven (Jun 2, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Yeah they restock like crazy now that things don't sell out as fast. I'm waiting for the black metallic, Majesty.
> 
> Wore King K on Saturday
> View attachment 54525



Very pretty!


----------



## Haven (Jun 2, 2016)

I use the metallics over other products to "highlight" my lips. Koko k is easily my favorite lip kit of the ones I own.


----------



## Haven (Jun 2, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Big, fat NOPE!  They were giving me the run-around and refusing to answer emails, so I ended up having to file a complaint with the BBB and my credit card company.  (I gave them 2 chances knowing that I would do that before actually doing it because I truly don't like to pull that move.)  They started trying to pull the same crap with the BBB, but once they heard that my card company was granting the chargeback if I did not receive product or refund immediately, my order magically shipped.  That said, since the last time I checked, this order is still only a printed shipping label.  They are aware that I am not closing/resolving the complaints until the package is actually in transit to me as shown by USPS tracking.  Not.  Happy.  These better be effing miraculous.
> 
> It's a shame because my emails started out super nice and understanding, somewhat assuming the poor CS issues were exaggerated.  In my case, they sadly were not.  As you ladies know, I buy A LOT of makeup, and I would have bought more assuming I was happy with their stuff/them.  It's pretty ironic, too, given that I'm the one that was excited and started their thread on here.



Wow I am so sorry that this happened to you. I hope that you like the products once they arrive.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 2, 2016)

Well ALlie, I'm going to have you compose all of my complaint emails.  That's ridiculous it had to go that far.  I hope you love everything too.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 3, 2016)

Haven said:


> I use the metallics over other products to "highlight" my lips. Koko k is easily my favorite lip kit of the ones I own.



Yes, I agree! Do you have Candy or Exposed? Do you have another favorite?


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jun 3, 2016)

Hallelujah!  My stuff came today!  All correct and in one piece.  I will be posting lots of swatches this weekend.


(And darn, I really really like the gloss I tried...So Cute.  It feels great and looks really awesome.  It skirts the edge of nude concealer lips on me but stays on the side of pinker and more wearable...it will be PERFECT to pair with a dramatic eye look.  Darn it all to hell.)


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 3, 2016)

Kylie is having another restock Monday at 3pm pacific time! I believe it's just her matte lip kits.


----------



## Haven (Jun 3, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Yes, I agree! Do you have Candy or Exposed? Do you have another favorite?



I have candy k, dolce k, koko k, exposed, true brown k, and posie k. I also have all three metallics.


----------



## slowlikehoney (Jun 3, 2016)

I'm interested in Candy K, and maybe Koko K. Is Koko K lighter and pinker than Candy K? Also wanting the Literally lip gloss.


----------



## Haven (Jun 4, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Hallelujah!  My stuff came today!  All correct and in one piece.  I will be posting lots of swatches this weekend.
> 
> 
> (And darn, I really really like the gloss I tried...So Cute.  It feels great and looks really awesome.  It skirts the edge of nude concealer lips on me but stays on the side of pinker and more wearable...it will be PERFECT to pair with a dramatic eye look.  Darn it all to hell.)



I have been eyeing the glosses. I have been telling myself that I don't need yet another gloss. We will see how long this denial lasts


----------



## Haven (Jun 4, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Yes, I agree! Do you have Candy or Exposed? Do you have another favorite?



I wear koko k the most. I also really like candy k and posie k. I am still on the fence about exposed. I have only worn it once.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 4, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Hallelujah!  My stuff came today!  All correct and in one piece.  I will be posting lots of swatches this weekend.
> 
> 
> (And darn, I really really like the gloss I tried...So Cute.  It feels great and looks really awesome.  It skirts the edge of nude concealer lips on me but stays on the side of pinker and more wearable...it will be PERFECT to pair with a dramatic eye look.  Darn it all to hell.)



Right! I thought I would hate everything on me lol! Happy you finally got your goodies. Ugh, so now I need the glosses...I thought so


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 4, 2016)

shontay07108 said:


> Kylie is having another restock Monday at 3pm pacific time! I believe it's just her matte lip kits.



 Ahh shoot, because I just got these from a friend that had a few. Mary Jo K, Posie, Exposed & Candy K  
This is all your fault Sis


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 4, 2016)

Haven said:


> I have been eyeing the glosses. I have been telling myself that I don't need yet another gloss. We will see how long this denial lasts



Not long, I guess AND...I think I'll be joining you! 



Haven said:


> I wear koko k the most. I also really like candy k and posie k. I am still on the fence about exposed. I have only worn it once.



So what's up with Exposed? I was a bit unsure of getting that shade, but whatever...I did.


----------



## Haven (Jun 4, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Not long, I guess AND...I think I'll be joining you!
> 
> 
> 
> So what's up with Exposed? I was a bit unsure of getting that shade, but whatever...I did.



I tried exposed again today. It had this funky orangey yellow undertone that came out.  Maybe it was the matching liner or maybe just my skintone brings it out. I will keep working with it, but so far it is no bueno on me.

eta: I think with a different liner or some mixing I can make it work. I am just to lazy today to get in mixing mode.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jun 4, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Not long, I guess AND...I think I'll be joining you!
> 
> 
> 
> So what's up with Exposed? I was a bit unsure of getting that shade, but whatever...I did.



It just looks funky.  I looked sickly.



Haven said:


> I tried exposed again today. It had this funky orangey yellow undertone that came out.  Maybe it was the matching liner or maybe just my skintone brings it out. I will keep working with it, but so far it is no bueno on me.
> 
> eta: I think with a different liner or some mixing I can make it work. I am just to lazy today to get in mixing mode.



Actually for me, the liner alone is good, but added the liquid lip is what makes it not so great.  I'll try it again.  And swatches soon.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 4, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Ahh shoot, because I just got these from a friend that had a few. Mary Jo K, Posie, Exposed & Candy K
> This is all your fault Sis



LOL!


----------



## Haven (Jun 4, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> It just looks funky.  I looked sickly.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually for me, the liner alone is good, but added the liquid lip is what makes it not so great.  I'll try it again.  And swatches soon.



I will also try the liner alone or with a different lipstick. I was in a hurry this morning, so fiddling around with lippies was not on the agenda. The exposed liner lipstick combo is just a mess on me.


----------



## Haven (Jun 5, 2016)

I think that I want 22. Still looking at swatches.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jun 5, 2016)

Ok.  I'm kicking off my swatches with the two metals I got.  I ordered Heir (peachy) and Reign (reddish).  The first pic is inside and the second outside to show off the metallic-ness.




View attachment 54584


I think these are more needy.  I feel like exfoliation is more important.  They take a lot longer to dry down, and if you smush your lips before they dry, they will clump and pill off.  After that, they seem fine and wear comfortably.  I don't find these scary metallic on the lips...very wearable.  I like these, but I'm not sure if I would buy more metals, especially for the money.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 5, 2016)

Haven said:


> I tried exposed again today. It had this funky orangey yellow undertone that came out.  Maybe it was the matching liner or maybe just my skintone brings it out. I will keep working with it, but so far it is no bueno on me.
> 
> eta: I think with a different liner or some mixing I can make it work. I am just to lazy today to get in mixing mode.



Darn! If it's like that on you, it will be the same on me. I saw one swatched that looked so good. But, I should have known that it wasn't going to work on me when I saw it on Kylie's lips - it had that yellowy-orange undertone to it.



GreenEyedAllie said:


> It just looks funky.  I looked sickly.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually for me, the liner alone is good, but added the liquid lip is what makes it not so great.  I'll try it again.  And swatches soon.



Well, I hope at least the liner will work on me.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 5, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Ok.  I'm kicking off my swatches with the two metals I got.  I ordered Heir (peachy) and Reign (reddish).  The first pic is inside and the second outside to show off the metallic-ness.
> 
> View attachment 54583
> 
> ...




They're both pretty on you! I used Guerlain's Kiss Kiss in Morning Rose (which I absolutely LOVE LOVE LOVE ALL of these) lightly on my lips first then used Koko K over it  It was soooo beautiful!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jun 5, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> They're both pretty on you! I used Guerlain's Kiss Kiss in Morning Rose (which I absolutely LOVE LOVE LOVE ALL of these) lightly on my lips first then used Koko K over it  It was soooo beautiful!



Thank you!  I like the colors and the shiny.  Heir is interesting on lips, but I kind of dig it.  I love KoKo K the best so far.  I also really enjoy Candy K.  I'm curious about Posie and Dolce.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 5, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Thank you!  I like the colors and the shiny.  Heir is interesting on lips, but I kind of dig it.  I love KoKo K the best so far.  I also really enjoy Candy K.  I'm curious about Posie and Dolce.



I thought Dolce was going to be too dark for me, but I like it on. I'm happy to read that you like Candy! I'm hoping to get my other ones by mid week. Koko is the best. There needs to be singles.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 5, 2016)

Haven said:


> I think that I want 22. Still looking at swatches.



I Just got 22!  It looks beautiful.


----------



## Haven (Jun 5, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> I Just got 22!  It looks beautiful.



Well now that I know you like it I definitely need it!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 5, 2016)

Haven said:


> Well now that I know you like it I definitely need it!



 I just got it from my friend so I hope it looks good on me. It looks super pretty in all the swatch pics I've seen.

I wish I could buy these from Sephora or Nordies!


----------



## Haven (Jun 5, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> I just got it from my friend so I hope it looks good on me. It looks super pretty in all the swatch pics I've seen.
> 
> I wish I could buy these from Sephora or Nordies!



Yes buying the lip kits from a major retailer would be much easier. All my "stalk training" with Mac (riri, Marilyn, osbournes, etc) has benefited me greatly in getting these. 

Plus it would be nice to swatch & play with them before purchasing.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 6, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> I Just got 22!  It looks beautiful.



22 is my fave out of all of them! It's gorgeous.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 6, 2016)

shontay07108 said:


> 22 is my fave out of all of them! It's gorgeous.



Is it!!!  Somehow I am not surprised  That shade has to be gorgeous on you! Is it kind of an orange red?


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 6, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Is it!!!  Somehow I am not surprised  That shade has to be gorgeous on you! Is it kind of an orange red?



It is, but it doesn't pull too red. At least not on me and that's a good thing. Like, you don't look at it and think red first.


----------



## Jayjayy (Jun 6, 2016)

Soooo I just did very, very bad thing that warrants subscription to this thread...I bought Posie K and Candy K **cries hysterically** I hope they're good!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jun 6, 2016)

Jayjayy said:


> Soooo I just did very, very bad thing that warrants subscription to this thread...I bought Posie K and Candy K **cries hysterically** I hope they're good!



Lol!  Welcome!  We do not judge here in KC land.

(I love my Candy K and am curious about Posie, so let me know how you like it!)


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 6, 2016)

I noticed too late that there was a restock! I think the only matte I want is Koko K, and it's the only one S/O right now lol. And even then, it doesn't look like it would be a light enough nude on me. It seems on super fair ladies all these shades dry dark. I have Heir and Reign, that's it. I like them because they're super comfortable, even though they're not kiss proof and don't last as long as a typical LL. 

I'm suddenly so tempted by the glosses-- well the lightest one and medium shade.

They seem to restock pretty frequently now, and I'm going to order JSC Mannequin this week to satisfy my need for a nice nude LL. I might re-order from here but am nervous given Allie's super poor experience! Even though I got my first and only order soo fast last time.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jun 6, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> I noticed too late that there was a restock! I think the only matte I want is Koko K, and it's the only one S/O right now lol. And even then, it doesn't look like it would be a light enough nude on me. It seems on super fair ladies all these shades dry dark. I have Heir and Reign, that's it. I like them because they're super comfortable, even though they're not kiss proof and don't last as long as a typical LL.
> 
> I'm suddenly so tempted by the glosses-- well the lightest one and medium shade.
> 
> They seem to restock pretty frequently now, and I'm going to order JSC Mannequin this week to satisfy my need for a nice nude LL. I might re-order from here but am nervous given Allie's super poor experience! Even though I got my first and only order soo fast last time.



Terrible shipping and customer service experience, but I like the products enough that I'm considering another order despite that. SMH.

I really really like the glosses.  I have So Cute and Literally.  I'll do those swatches next.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jun 6, 2016)

Swatches Part 2 (for Lauren! ).  I bought So Cute and Literally glosses, and I LOVE both.  They smell even more strongly of cupcakes, but it dissipates.  They are really gloopy upon application, but I find as I spread them and they set, they have a nice texture similar to the Vamplify glosses...maybe a touch thicker.  They are opaque, comfortable, and last a couple hours.  On me, So Cute is a very nude lip with enough hints of color to keep me out of concealer lip territory.  Literally looks like Exposed but less orange/sickly and more like the 'good' swatches of Exposed.  They both look a bit lighter on my lips than swatched.  I really want Like.




Since it's later in the day, this is by a window with artificial light above.

ETA: Neither of mine had jacked up brushes.  They were very nice and easy to use.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 6, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Swatches Part 2 (for Lauren! ).  I bought So Cute and Literally glosses, and I LOVE both.  They smell even more strongly of cupcakes, but it dissipates.  They are really gloopy upon application, but I find as I spread them and they set, they have a nice texture similar to the Vamplify glosses...maybe a touch thicker.  They are opaque, comfortable, and last a couple hours.  On me, So Cute is a very nude lip with enough hints of color to keep me out of concealer lip territory.  Literally looks like Exposed but less orange/sickly and more like the 'good' swatches of Exposed.  They both look a bit lighter on my lips than swatched.  I really want Like.
> 
> View attachment 54605
> 
> ...



Thanks!! Hmm, So cute looks super nude here. And if it pulls pretty nude on you-- it'll probably be pretty nude on me too. I also don't really reach for my MAC Vamplify glosses that much, so that leaves me wondering about if I'll like the formula. Do they stay super glossy?


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jun 6, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> Thanks!! Hmm, So cute looks super nude here. And if it pulls pretty nude on you-- it'll probably be pretty nude on me too. I also don't really reach for my MAC Vamplify glosses that much, so that leaves me wondering about if I'll like the formula. Do they stay super glossy?



I have a couple spots (thanks hormones!) and my makeup is rough since end of day, but here is a full face pic...same not perfect light but a little dimmer, so flash came on:

View attachment 54608


I would ideally use it with a heavier eye look.  It's very glossy upon application.  Honestly didn't pay attention to how much it stays that way.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 6, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I have a couple spots (thanks hormones!) and my makeup is rough since end of day, but here is a full face pic...same not perfect light but a little dimmer, so flash came on:
> 
> View attachment 54608
> 
> ...



beautiful!! I actually really like it on you. It doesn't look too concealer-y nude on the lips.  I might just say F it, and pick it up next time I can!


----------



## Jayjayy (Jun 6, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Swatches Part 2 (for Lauren! ).  I bought So Cute and Literally glosses, and I LOVE both.  They smell even more strongly of cupcakes, but it dissipates.  They are really gloopy upon application, but I find as I spread them and they set, they have a nice texture similar to the Vamplify glosses...maybe a touch thicker.  They are opaque, comfortable, and last a couple hours.  On me, So Cute is a very nude lip with enough hints of color to keep me out of concealer lip territory.  Literally looks like Exposed but less orange/sickly and more like the 'good' swatches of Exposed.  They both look a bit lighter on my lips than swatched.  I really want Like.
> 
> View attachment 54605
> 
> ...





GreenEyedAllie said:


> I have a couple spots (thanks hormones!) and my makeup is rough since end of day, but here is a full face pic...same not perfect light but a little dimmer, so flash came on:
> 
> View attachment 54608
> 
> ...




That nude is perfect on you! So pretty! And you look just fine . I'm obsessed with my Vamplify glosses so I can't wait to snag one or two of these.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jun 6, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> beautiful!! I actually really like it on you. It doesn't look too concealer-y nude on the lips.  I might just say F it, and pick it up next time I can!





Jayjayy said:


> That nude is perfect on you! So pretty! And you look just fine . I'm obsessed with my Vamplify glosses so I can't wait to snag one or two of these.



Thank you, ladies!  I like it a lot...grudgingly....(I'm looking at you, KC customer service).


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jun 6, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I have a couple spots (thanks hormones!) and my makeup is rough since end of day, but here is a full face pic...same not perfect light but a little dimmer, so flash came on:
> 
> View attachment 54608
> 
> ...



You look very cute! ****evil temptress***

Now I have to stalk this site for re-stock? I think it may be too much effort for me. I'm not sure I want any lipgloss that badly.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jun 6, 2016)

Jayjayy said:


> Soooo I just did very, very bad thing that warrants subscription to this thread...I bought Posie K and Candy K **cries hysterically** I hope they're good!



I've done worse than that! No one judges here...


----------



## Haven (Jun 6, 2016)

I ordered 22 today. Yeah! 

Plus I added a couple more lip kits to my order for a friend whose birthday is at the end of the month. She has been wanting to try them but is not a kardashian fan (and is too embarrassed to buy them herself) LOL. I was hoping that the glosses would restock today too. Maybe next week?

I need to pull out my vamplify glosses. They have been seriously neglected.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 6, 2016)

I *cough* must admit I am really really liking everything I bought! Exposed & Candy K came today. Love Candy K! Exposed ... yep, yellowish undertone. BUT, I had on Candy K, wiped it off & then used a very light swipe of Exposed, blotted it off a bit & I actually liked it after about an hour when I looked in the mirror at it These do change in shade a bit after they are on your lips for a bit. I think the pink base in Candy K helped Exposed turn more neutral nude on me.

Koko K is still the best...so get it Lauren! lol


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 6, 2016)

Haven said:


> I ordered 22 today. Yeah!
> 
> Plus I added a couple more lip kits to my order for a friend whose birthday is at the end of the month. She has been wanting to try them but is not a kardashian fan (and is too embarrassed to buy them herself) LOL. I was hoping that the glosses would restock today too. Maybe next week?
> 
> I need to pull out my vamplify glosses. They have been seriously neglected.



I knew you would get 22!   Closet gloss buyers! don't care for the K's but need those lips LOL! I want to get the glosses too


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 6, 2016)

Jayjayy said:


> Soooo I just did very, very bad thing that warrants subscription to this thread...I bought Posie K and Candy K **cries hysterically** I hope they're good!



Posie  is my second fave. It's a gorgeous every day shade with a little extra kick.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 6, 2016)

Jayjayy said:


> Soooo I just did very, very bad thing that warrants subscription to this thread...I bought Posie K and Candy K **cries hysterically** I hope they're good!



That's so funny! I got Candy K today I like it on. I really love the liner!  Posie is on it's way.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 6, 2016)

shontay07108 said:


> Posie  is my second fave. It's a gorgeous every day shade with a little extra kick.



Happy to read that! I can't wait to try that shade.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 6, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Thank you, ladies!  I like it a lot...grudgingly....(I'm looking at you, KC customer service).



Love it on you Allie! Thanks for the swatches!


----------



## Haven (Jun 6, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> I *cough* must admit I am really really liking everything I bought! Exposed & Candy K came today. Love Candy K! Exposed ... yep, yellowish undertone. BUT, I had on Candy K, wiped it off & then used a very light swipe of Exposed, blotted it off a bit & I actually liked it after about an hour when I looked in the mirror at it These do change in shade a bit after they are on your lips for a bit. I think the pink base in Candy K helped Exposed turn more neutral nude on me.
> 
> Koko K is still the best...so get it Lauren! lol



I will try mixing exposed with candy k. Hopefully it will look better on me too post mixing.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 7, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> I *cough* must admit I am really really liking everything I bought! Exposed & Candy K came today. Love Candy K! Exposed ... yep, yellowish undertone. BUT, I had on Candy K, wiped it off & then used a very light swipe of Exposed, blotted it off a bit & I actually liked it after about an hour when I looked in the mirror at it These do change in shade a bit after they are on your lips for a bit. I think the pink base in Candy K helped Exposed turn more neutral nude on me.
> 
> Koko K is still the best...so get it Lauren! lol



LOL! I see you, temptress! 


Maaaaaaaaaybe, maybe I might treat myself next re-stock. Tomorrow is the launch of JSC's two new liquid lipsticks. If I get this new position I'm interviewing for-- I might just need to reward myself.  Koko still seems to be the one that sells out the fastest. :| I have to be more alert about restocks. 

Would you mind doing swatch pics of Koko K when you get the chance?! (Or any other ladies on here, I'd appreciate it.)


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jun 7, 2016)

I will pre-apologize because I'm on my phone, so I can't label the pic easily.




Left to Right, outside but in shade:

CP Bianca, CP Beeper, CP Trap, CP Kapow, CP Stingraye, CP Clueless, Kylie Candy K lip, Kylie Candy K liner, Kylie Koko K lip, Kylie Koko K liner, and finally, CP Aquarius liner.

They are comfortable and long lasting.  They are more drying than Jeffree Star's...similar to ColourPop's, which makes sense.  I can eat some with no issue, but a full meal will wear from the middle.  Koko K is my favorite between the two and probably out of this whole group.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 7, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I will pre-apologize because I'm on my phone, so I can't label the pic easily.
> 
> View attachment 54622
> 
> ...



Thanks!! I have so many shades like Koko I feel like. It's ironic that one the website this is called a "pale" whatever. That's not a pale nude/pink to me at all! At least on my skintone, hehe.


----------



## leonah (Jun 7, 2016)

koko and dolce are so pretty. will probably order at the end of the month. my list for now is posie, koko, dolce, candy and heir (maybe, but it's soo gorgeous for being a metal)


----------



## montREALady (Jun 8, 2016)

So she's launching that Dead of Night Lip Kit (tomorrow) before Majesty (grey/black metallic) and I'm pissed, lol. I'm so not in the mood for a full-on black, matte lippie right now.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 8, 2016)

montREALady said:


> So she's launching that Dead of Night Lip Kit (tomorrow) before Majesty (grey/black metallic) and I'm pissed, lol. I'm so not in the mood for a full-on black, matte lippie right now.
> 
> View attachment 54629




Oooh. I thought I was losing it because I thought there was just one new color and this seemed so different from another pic I've seen. I'm only interested in Majesty. DoN is just too much for me to pull off, but it looks great on her.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 8, 2016)

I got Posie & 22 today 

I adore Posie on so much!!! Shontay, I think that was the first one you recommended to me. I LOVE it on me. I was a bit scared when I saw 22 in the tube but it's very very pretty on me. It starts our a bit more orangish but then turn an orange red on me.

Hopefully Mary Jo will be here tomorrow.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 8, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> I got Posie & 22 today
> 
> I adore Posie on so much!!! Shontay, I think that was the first one you recommended to me. I LOVE it on me. I was a bit scared when I saw 22 in the tube but it's very very pretty on me. It starts our a bit more orangish but then turn an orange red on me.
> 
> Hopefully Mary Jo will be here tomorrow.



Yay! I knew you'd love Posie! It's gorgeous on everyone I've ever seen wear it. I'm glad you like 22, too! Let me know about Mary Jo because I have a perfect red from Dose of Colors, but I keep looking at it.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 8, 2016)

shontay07108 said:


> Yay! I knew you'd love Posie! It's gorgeous on everyone I've ever seen wear it. I'm glad you like 22, too! Let me know about Mary Jo because I have a perfect red from Dose of Colors, but I keep looking at it.



I will Sis! I figure I'll love it since I've loved everything so far. I have to work exposed a bit & probably could have done without that one. I can take pics of Mary Jo if you want. I just checked the shipping & it will be here tomorrow. Thanks so much for talking me into these


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 8, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> I will Sis! I figure I'll love it since I've loved everything so far. I have to work exposed a bit & probably could have done without that one. I can take pics of Mary Jo if you want. I just checked the shipping & it will be here tomorrow. Thanks so much for talking me into these



You're welcome, Sis! Please take pics if you can.


----------



## Haven (Jun 9, 2016)

Exposed is the only lip kit that I don't like and should have passed on. I love everything else.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 9, 2016)

Haven said:


> Exposed is the only lip kit that I don't like and should have passed on. I love everything else.



Yep. Sorry I got that one too. I can kind of make it work, but I'm not into doing that. So many posted that it was the perfect nude & it looked really good in the pics I saw but nope.


----------



## montREALady (Jun 9, 2016)

shontay07108 said:


> Oooh. I thought I was losing it because I thought there was just one new color and this seemed so different from another pic I've seen. I'm only interested in Majesty. DoN is just too much for me to pull off, but it looks great on her.



Yeah it's a whole lot of drama. Is that her in the pic?! I swore it was some other chick. LOLLL!


----------



## Jayjayy (Jun 9, 2016)

montREALady said:


> So she's launching that Dead of Night Lip Kit (tomorrow) before Majesty (grey/black metallic) and I'm pissed, lol. I'm so not in the mood for a full-on black, matte lippie right now.
> 
> View attachment 54629



Chileeee her lips are filled/overlined to the high heavens! I'm not bold enough for it but the promo pic is nice. 

On a more normal note my package should be here on Saturday! I've read about people stealing them because the boxes are very recognizable, so I'm going to call USPS and have them leave it at the front office. Thank you everyone for posting their experiences and reviews!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 9, 2016)

Mary Jo - Gorgeous red red. Blue almost berry undertone but very medium deep red red on. Sexy!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 9, 2016)

you would post a peachy metallic lippy.  I'm still holding tight. I'm not ordering. LOL 





GreenEyedAllie said:


> Ok.  I'm kicking off my swatches with the two metals I got.  I ordered Heir (peachy) and Reign (reddish).  The first pic is inside and the second outside to show off the metallic-ness.
> 
> View attachment 54583
> 
> ...


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 9, 2016)

montREALady said:


> So she's launching that Dead of Night Lip Kit (tomorrow) before Majesty (grey/black metallic) and I'm pissed, lol. I'm so not in the mood for a full-on black, matte lippie right now.
> 
> View attachment 54629


*sigh*  That gray over the black would be freaking awesome...    It's getting harder to sit on my hands.


----------



## Haven (Jun 10, 2016)

Restock right now. Got my glosses. Black matte lippie available. Passed on that. Cool idea but I would never ever wear that.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 10, 2016)

Hmmmmmm. Do I need Koko K and So Cute gloss?


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jun 10, 2016)

I took a walk on the wild side and ordered Dead of Knight. I don't have any black lipsticks so I thought it would be a good place to start. Plus, I've been wearing so much black lately, I need a lipstick to match my wardrobe, lol.


----------



## Haven (Jun 10, 2016)

If I was my much younger self, then I would have ordered the black matte. Stupid aging


----------



## KGeezy (Jun 10, 2016)

Super late with it but here's Reign on NC42. I have all 3 metals but this one is hands down my fave. It's super comfy and doesn't transfer nor flake off at all; I like it wayy better than the mattes (I also have true brown and it's a flakey crumbly mess) I'll post King K and Reign swatches soon


----------



## jillybean (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi all, totally new to the madness that is Kylie Jenner kits but I saw this picture. Does this lipstick exist somewhere or is it coming? Sorry for the dumb questions!

http://lovelace-media.imgix.net/upl...dd9426c766.jpg?w=700&fit=max&auto=format&q=70

Also, is it one of those things that as soon as it's posted it goes like hot cakes?


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 10, 2016)

Haven said:


> If I was my much younger self, then I would have ordered the black matte. Stupid aging



Same here dear!!!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 11, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Mary Jo - Gorgeous red red. Blue almost berry undertone but very medium deep red red on. Sexy!
> 
> View attachment 54650
> 
> ...



It looks gorgeous! Thanks, sis. I might just have to get it next time around.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 11, 2016)

shontay07108 said:


> Mir looks gorgeous! Thanks, sis. I might just have to get it next time around.



 It's beautiful in person.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 11, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> It's beautiful in person.



[email protected] the typo from my phone. Man, it looks better than I thought and it's different enough from my other favorite red stain. I want to get this whenever her other new shade comes out. I want to make the shipping worth it by having two to buy.


----------



## Haven (Jun 11, 2016)

My gloss order has already shipped. Maybe their shipping dept is finally getting its act together.


----------



## mercede466 (Jun 12, 2016)

I have all the glosses and I really like them. I have most of the mattes and I do notice a difference since she changed formulas after the first launches. There are hits and misses. Exfoliating does help. Just my two cents.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jun 12, 2016)

KGeezy said:


> Super late with it but here's Reign on NC42. I have all 3 metals but this one is hands down my fave. It's super comfy and doesn't transfer nor flake off at all; I like it wayy better than the mattes (I also have true brown and it's a flakey crumbly mess) I'll post King K and Reign swatches soon
> 
> View attachment 54673



Looks great on you!!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 12, 2016)

shontay07108 said:


> [email protected] the typo from my phone. Man, it looks better than I thought and it's different enough from my other favorite red stain. I want to get this whenever her other new shade comes out. I want to make the shipping worth it by having two to buy.



 I think you would like this shade. Their shipping sucks, so yeah its good to get a couple things.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 12, 2016)

Haven said:


> My gloss order has already shipped. Maybe their shipping dept is finally getting its act together.



Yay...well, hopefully.



mercede466 said:


> I have all the glosses and I really like them. I have most of the mattes and I do notice a difference since she changed formulas after the first launches. There are hits and misses. Exfoliating does help. Just my two cents.



I did not know that the formula had changed. You have all the glosses Why not dear lol


----------



## leonah (Jun 13, 2016)

mercede466 said:


> I have all the glosses and I really like them. I have most of the mattes and I do notice a difference since she changed formulas after the first launches. There are hits and misses. Exfoliating does help. Just my two cents.



did they change it to a better or worse formula?


----------



## montREALady (Jun 16, 2016)

Just ordered Kymajesty, the grey/black metal lippie.


----------



## montREALady (Jun 16, 2016)

Jayjayy said:


> Chileeee her lips are filled/overlined to the high heavens! I'm not bold enough for it but the promo pic is nice.
> 
> On a more normal note my package should be here on Saturday! I've read about people stealing them because the boxes are very recognizable, so I'm going to call USPS and have them leave it at the front office. Thank you everyone for posting their experiences and reviews!


OMG totally missed this response, sorry! Hahaha, I know, they are. She's a trip with those lips. They have since changed the boxes, her name is on the inside now.


----------



## montREALady (Jun 16, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> *sigh*  That gray over the black would be freaking awesome...    It's getting harder to sit on my hands.



You're right, but I'll just use my cheapo black lipstick to achieve that look. Or buy MAC's new one, lmao!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 16, 2016)

Man, I totally thought the launch was tomorrow. Welp, I'll have to wait until next time (hopefully next week).


----------



## Haven (Jun 21, 2016)

Restock right now.

Two new lip kits are supposed to be released later this week. Dark blue and light blue. I plan to skip both.


----------



## leonah (Jun 23, 2016)

I saw on her cosmetics page on instagram through the comments that she might be restocking tomorrow? (friday 3 pm) not sure how valid that is. anyway I wonder if koko is very light on lips?


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jun 23, 2016)

leonah said:


> I saw on her cosmetics page on instagram through the comments that she might be restocking tomorrow? (friday 3 pm) not sure how valid that is. anyway I wonder if koko is very light on lips?



She probably is restocking since she's also releasing the two limited edition blue shades then.  I'm debating the dark blue...help!


----------



## Haven (Jun 23, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> She probably is restocking since she's also releasing the two limited edition blue shades then.  I'm debating the dark blue...help!



Supposedly tomorrow is the only day the blues are being released. If you want it, then I would go for it. You don't want to resort to going to evil bay later on.

My current plan is to skip both of the blues. I will never use them, but I know some people who will rock them.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 23, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> She probably is restocking since she's also releasing the two limited edition blue shades then.  I'm debating the dark blue...help!



Hmm, I've heard it's close to JSC Abused. But, if you like Kylie's formula better, I'd suggest getting it then!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jun 23, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> Hmm, I've heard it's close to JSC Abused. But, if you like Kylie's formula better, I'd suggest getting it then!



Yeah...I was just looking at pics of Abused.  I love his formula but not him.  Ugh.  Conflicted.


----------



## importlovexo (Jun 24, 2016)

I just ordered Dolce K. I'm shooting for Posie K, next!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jun 24, 2016)

Exposed, with flash:




Still looks a little sickly on me, but better as a redhead.  I swear, when I look at pics of her wearing it, it looks identical to when I only wear the liner....she doesn't specifically say she's wearing both products, so I wonder...They really only look bad together, IMO.


----------



## leonah (Jun 26, 2016)

I must say that I love the formula! my lilsis had bought some before and she sold me her candy liquid lippie as she only likes the lip liner and it's awesome. the formula reminds me a bit of lime crime which is also a favorite of mine that feels soft and lightweight on the lips but still completely matte and dried down unlike JSC. she took her posie also with her too and I swatched it as well next to sephora marvelous mauve and LC polly. but it's slightly lighter and little less mauve.


----------



## leonah (Jun 26, 2016)

View attachment 54965


crappy swatches but I thought I would share if anyone is interested. from top left to right (top row): LC buffy, candy k, JSC celebrity skin (got a little smudged)
second middle row: LC polly, posie k, sephora marvelous mauve.
third bottom row: JSC doll parts, ABH dusty rose, LC riot.

unfortunately buffy, celebrity skin and dusty rose got a little thick and smudged sorry about that! taken inside but pretty accurate


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jul 5, 2016)

So I'm just gonna leave this here...

http://jezebel.com/kylie-jenners-cosmetic-line-isnt-keeping-up-with-the-be-1783118845

That said, me and my crazy self totally bought Freedom, Posie, and 22....and I seriously love each of them.  Freedom is so surprisingly wearable, and actually looked really nice on me.  Also, this time I got my shipping notice at 3 business days and my order 2 days later.  Luck of the draw, I guess?


----------



## leonah (Jul 5, 2016)

I'm happy that she is going to make the lippies available separate too. I have plenty of lip liners so I don't need every single lip liner with the lipsticks


----------



## Jayjayy (Jul 5, 2016)

I'm having trouble with this formula, which is why I haven't posted swatches. They apply streaky and my lips look wrinkly when they dry down. The lip liners are useless to me...way too light for my pink lips lol. And using my favorite lip primers underneath just makes them feel heavy. Any tips?? I have Posie K and Candy K.


----------



## leonah (Jul 5, 2016)

Jayjayy said:


> I'm having trouble with this formula, which is why I haven't posted swatches. They apply streaky and my lips look wrinkly when they dry down. The lip liners are useless to me...way too light for my pink lips lol. And using my favorite lip primers underneath just makes them feel heavy. Any tips?? I have Posie K and Candy K.



I have no problems at all I love the formula I only have candy though. I just apply it over my natural lips no lip liner or primer except for a bit of balm like 15-20 min before and letting it sinking in before as a prep. I get it pigmented in one thin layer.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 5, 2016)

Jayjayy said:


> I'm having trouble with this formula, which is why I haven't posted swatches. They apply streaky and my lips look wrinkly when they dry down. The lip liners are useless to me...way too light for my pink lips lol. And using my favorite lip primers underneath just makes them feel heavy. Any tips?? I have Posie K and Candy K.



Ditch the primer. Put on one very thin layer, wait for it to dry and then apply another if needed. I don't do this, but I heard it helps if you smile while applying it and that way it won't crack later. What I do know is that you want to put on the least amount possible and wait for it to dry a bit before adding another layer. Poise shouldn't be problem after that. I don't have Candy.


----------



## Haven (Jul 5, 2016)

shontay07108 said:


> Ditch the primer. Put on one very thin layer, wait for it to dry and then apply another if needed. I don't do this, but I heard it helps if you smile while applying it and that way it won't crack later. What I do know is that you want to put on the least amount possible and wait for it to dry a bit before adding another layer. Poise shouldn't be problem after that. I don't have Candy.



This will also work for Candy K.


----------



## montREALady (Jul 26, 2016)

She's dropping her eye shadow palette today at 6pm ET. KyShadow Bronze Palette. It's all neutrals and I don't need another. $42 USD. It looks like Makeupgeek Cosmetics made it just by the pan size and names on the back (looks like a white version of the Manny one).

https://www.thekyliejenner.com/glam/1100-kylie-jenner-eyeshadow-palette-video/

http://www.teenvogue.com/story/kylie-jenner-announces-kyshadow-palette

http://www.bustle.com/articles/1749...ette-worth-it-heres-how-the-price-breaks-down


----------



## leonah (Jul 26, 2016)

yeah it's very basic and the packaging is so mehh.  I think I already have all the colors anyway from MAC and MUG


----------



## honey on boost (Jul 27, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Mary Jo - Gorgeous red red. Blue almost berry undertone but very medium deep red red on. Sexy!
> 
> View attachment 54650
> 
> ...



gorgeous! This was my favorite out of the bunch, a perfect red for my skintone!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jul 29, 2016)

Today I received the Ginger Lip Kit and the True Brown K Lip Pencil (I actually already have this pencil because I have the True Brown K Lip Kit, however, I purchased it to pair specifically with my Candy K and Dolce K Lip Kits since the pencils that accompanied them didn't work for me) and I absolutely love Ginger! I was on the fence about getting it but I love it a lot more than I thought I would, especially paired with a brown lip liner. Since I won't use the pencil for lining my lips, I'm just going to use it to fill them in and put the liquid lipstick on top or just wear it with a brown lip liner if I don't feel like using the liquid lipstick since the pencils are creamy enough to wear alone.


----------



## leonah (Jul 29, 2016)

is like or literally similar to the vamplify lipglosses? They look kind of similar to hyperfabulous, fab tested and so on?


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 29, 2016)

honey on boost said:


> gorgeous! This was my favorite out of the bunch, a perfect red for my skintone!
> 
> View attachment 55620



Oh honey, you look SOOO GORGEOUS! That shade is perfect on you. Thanks for sharing that. And, I'm very happy to see you


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 29, 2016)

Ugh, I'm going to throw a tantrum lol. I WANT that eyeshadow palette SOOOOOOOOOOO bad, I got all the way to the payment screen & it sold out. boo


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 30, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Ugh, I'm going to throw a tantrum lol. I WANT that eyeshadow palette SOOOOOOOOOOO bad, I got all the way to the payment screen & it sold out. boo


May I offer the consolation that it's highly dupable?


----------



## Haven (Jul 30, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Ugh, I'm going to throw a tantrum lol. I WANT that eyeshadow palette SOOOOOOOOOOO bad, I got all the way to the payment screen & it sold out. boo



Her site has been restocking regularly, so hopefully the palette will be available again soon!


----------



## MaryJane (Jul 30, 2016)

I think the colors in this palette will work for someone who has no brown/bronze shadows. So dupable that I have these colors many times over.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 30, 2016)

DILLIGAF said:


> May I offer the consolation that it's highly dupable?



Haha, yes of course hun


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 30, 2016)

Haven said:


> Her site has been restocking regularly, so hopefully the palette will be available again soon!



Hi my friend! Did you get it? lol


----------



## Haven (Jul 30, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Hi my friend! Did you get it? lol



No. I was on the road during both the initial release and restock. I wasn't on the ball with my stalking game while traveling. LOL

Now I am finally home (been gone most of July) and will probably get it during a future restock. 

Apparently a few more palettes (3 I think) and matte lips (3 of these too) are also releasing soon. This is in addition to the bronze palette and Kristen/maliboo/ginger release.


----------



## leonah (Jul 31, 2016)

don't worry she restocks quite often nowadays so you will eventually get it


----------



## Haven (Aug 1, 2016)

Is anyone planning to order any of the birthday products?


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Aug 1, 2016)

I plan on ordering the Leo Lip Kit.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 1, 2016)

Haven said:


> No. I was on the road during both the initial release and restock. I wasn't on the ball with my stalking game while traveling. LOL
> 
> Now I am finally home (been gone most of July) and will probably get it during a future restock.
> 
> Apparently a few more palettes (3 I think) and matte lips (3 of these too) are also releasing soon. This is in addition to the bronze palette and Kristen/maliboo/ginger release.




 My friend had an extra eyeshadow palette so she will be sending it to me 

I didn't know anything about new releases.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 1, 2016)

leonah said:


> don't worry she restocks quite often nowadays so you will eventually get it



Ok, I that's good since it's so hard to get anything. Thanks!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 1, 2016)

Haven said:


> Is anyone planning to order any of the birthday products?



What are the birthday products & when LOL!


----------



## Haven (Aug 1, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> What are the birthday products & when LOL!



All of the birthday products are on her site. The initial release was today, and everything is currently listed as OOS. There will be restocks, however, until the tenth.

Happy to hear that you were able to get a palette! One is actually now on its way to me too. Good thing bc the shadow palettes and restocks are supposedly on hold during the birthday product sale. Patience is a virtue that I struggle with. LOL


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 2, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> My friend had an extra eyeshadow palette so she will be sending it to me
> 
> I didn't know anything about new releases.



Glad you got your palette Elegant! 

I am so annoyed because I was online yesterday and was let into the site the very second it went live and I walked away with nothing. That damn waiting room! When I got through all I had was the Leo lip kit because the rose gold shadow was gone. I was so disgusted I just left it there. Not much hope that I'll do any better Thursday. It kinda pisses me off, but I'm trying to be cool about it.


----------



## leonah (Aug 2, 2016)

I kind of want the leo kit I love the color but I hope I can find a dupe instead


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 2, 2016)

leonah said:


> don't worry she restocks quite often nowadays so you will eventually get it



I'll let your positivity rub off on me b/c I am down on this waiting room mess. Hopefully that was a one time deal. 



Haven said:


> Is anyone planning to order any of the birthday products?



I want the rose gold shadow and leo lip kit. I am so tempted by the gold lip products, but gold lips just don't work for me. Also, I love the look of the eyeliner, but I don't want to pay that much and the brush in the set looks useless to me.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 2, 2016)

shontay07108 said:


> Glad you got your palette Elegant!
> 
> I am so annoyed because I was online yesterday and was let into the site the very second it went live and I walked away with nothing. That damn waiting room! When I got through all I had was the Leo lip kit because the rose gold shadow was gone. I was so disgusted I just left it there. Not much hope that I'll do any better Thursday. It kinda pisses me off, but I'm trying to be cool about it.




Hey Sis!!! Thanks lol. I'm happy I was able to snag one without going crazy at the site. I cannot handle that crap  

So I missed the new launch? Ugh, I need to know whats going on. So you got the Leo kit or you just left the site without it? And Thursday is another launch?


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 2, 2016)

Haven said:


> All of the birthday products are on her site. The initial release was today, and everything is currently listed as OOS. There will be restocks, however, until the tenth.
> 
> Happy to hear that you were able to get a palette! One is actually now on its way to me too. Good thing bc the shadow palettes and restocks are supposedly on hold during the birthday product sale. Patience is a virtue that I struggle with. LOL



I've given up on learning patience! I seriously have - NONE.

Ooh, you're getting the palette too!  I should have gone to the site to look at the new birthday stuff. I guess I will now. I hope we love the eyeshadow palette


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 2, 2016)

leonah said:


> don't worry she restocks quite often nowadays so you will eventually get it





elegant-one said:


> Hey Sis!!! Thanks lol. I'm happy I was able to snag one without going crazy at the site. I cannot handle that crap
> 
> So I missed the new launch? Ugh, I need to know whats going on. So you got the Leo kit or you just left the site without it? And Thursday is another launch?



I left without it because the rose gold shadow was my main priority. Don't worry, the next launch is Thursday. We'll have another chance! lol


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 2, 2016)

shontay07108 said:


> I left without it because the rose gold shadow was my main priority. Don't worry, the next launch is Thursday. We'll have another chance! lol




That rose gold looks really pretty. I see a few things that I may get but I really really hate ordering that way


----------



## Haven (Aug 2, 2016)

I may just go for the bundle on Thursday and call it a day.  I am sure that I have friends/family willing to take products I don't want off my hands. Or I may just hoard it all for myself.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 2, 2016)

Haven said:


> I may just go for the bundle on Thursday and call it a day.  I am sure that I have friends/family willing to take products I don't want off my hands. Or I may just hoard it all for myself.



HAHAHAHA!!!! Keep some give some lol. Not a bad deal though. I want the bronze eye kit.


----------



## fur4elise (Aug 3, 2016)

*Kylie Lip Kit Dupe List 
*http://www.refinery29.com/kylie-jenner-lip-kit-dupe-best-sellers#slide


----------



## montREALady (Aug 3, 2016)

I may try for the bday lip collection tomorrow when they restock. I had Leo in my cart but decided to just wait for the collection with the mini ones including that instead.


----------



## SassyWonder (Aug 3, 2016)

I managed to snag the Leo Lip Kit and Poppin Gloss. I'm really looking at the pot shadows. Might need those too!


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Aug 3, 2016)

As a Leo, I feel I need the Leo Lip Kit.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 3, 2016)

ARmakeupjunkie said:


> As a Leo, I feel I need the Leo Lip Kit.




I agree...yes you do lol!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 3, 2016)

SassyWonder said:


> I managed to snag the Leo Lip Kit and Poppin Gloss. I'm really looking at the pot shadows. Might need those too!



Sassy, you look so gorgeous in your new pic. I didn't realize it was you at first.


----------



## montREALady (Aug 4, 2016)

SassyWonder said:


> I managed to snag the Leo Lip Kit and Poppin Gloss. I'm really looking at the pot shadows. Might need those too!



That's great! I didn't want anything else tbh and I didn't plan to buy anything so I didn't have a strategy of what I would get if I couldn't get the mini kit, lol! Now I know I would get Poppin gloss if I don't get the kit because I was looking at it yesterday and reading the description and it sounds nice. I didn't want to get the Leo Lip Kit when it launched then try today and get lucky with the mini kit which already has Leo in it so I didn't bother. Kylie's $9 shipping causes me major stress to be all over the place placing orders, lol. 

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE your profile pic!


----------



## leonah (Aug 4, 2016)

poppin lipgloss looks a lot like colourpop's my jam (or tight fit or a mix between the two)


----------



## montREALady (Aug 4, 2016)

leonah said:


> poppin lipgloss looks a lot like colourpop's my jam (or tight fit or a mix between the two)


I didn't get My Jam but have Tight Fit which isn't that gold on/to me.


----------



## leonah (Aug 4, 2016)

montREALady said:


> I didn't get My Jam but have Tight Fit which isn't that gold on/to me.



ah I meant cheat code and my jam sorry my bad  but probably most like my jam but it's less gold just wanted to give an alternative dupe(s) to poppin  ifyou mix them maybe I dunno poppin' is a bit too gold for me and now I'm scarred (lol) since my flitter ruined it all for me


----------



## montREALady (Aug 4, 2016)

leonah said:


> ah I meant cheat code and my jam sorry my bad  but probably most like my jam but it's less gold just wanted to give an alternative dupe(s) to poppin  ifyou mix them maybe I dunno poppin' is a bit too gold for me and now I'm scarred (lol) since my flitter ruined it all for me



Yeah, I don't want dupes, I want that packaging and gold flecks. Hahaha, God knows I have hundreds of gold lip glosses so I don't need a dupe, but thanks I have Cheat Code, love that, but it's copper. Don't let Flitter ruin it for you, plus that's a metallic matte, not a gloss. Glosses are more forgiving.


----------



## montREALady (Aug 4, 2016)

Got the mini kit, my order confirmation says 4pm, lol! It launched at 3:59pm!


----------



## montREALady (Aug 4, 2016)

Bundle sold out at 4:01pm and Kyliner and the mini kit at 4:03.


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 4, 2016)

Missed out again because I was stuck in waiting room limbo. I give up (but not really). Again, Leo was still available when I got to my cart but the rose gold shadow was gone.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Aug 4, 2016)

Got both creme shadows and Leo.  Sad to have missed the liner kit, though.


----------



## leonah (Aug 4, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Yeah, I don't want dupes, I want that packaging and gold flecks. Hahaha, God knows I have hundreds of gold lip glosses so I don't need a dupe, but thanks I have Cheat Code, love that, but it's copper. Don't let Flitter ruin it for you, plus that's a metallic matte, not a gloss. Glosses are more forgiving.



yeah I want tight fit and wolfie glosses too so I hope they are better


----------



## Haven (Aug 4, 2016)

I missed the bundle, so I ordered both of the creme shadows and lip kit. I was considering the liner kit, but I missed that too. There is supposed to be at least one more restock (rumor has it) so I may try for the liner kit then.  If the restock actually happens.


----------



## Haven (Aug 4, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Got both creme shadows and Leo.  Sad to have missed the liner kit, though.



I ordered the exact same products.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Aug 4, 2016)

Haven said:


> I ordered the exact same products.



Yay us!  Great minds.   I think I'm gonna try for the liner next time.  Dunno.  It irritates the hell out of me to pay shipping (at all) multiple times.


----------



## montREALady (Aug 4, 2016)

OMG these little girls are something else, I responded on IG under a post that I got the mini kit and this chick said "who cares bitch" with the side eye emoji, omg, I cracked up. Like seriously? At one point the Kyliecosmetics IG page blocked comments. People were pissed and going IN. I think a lot of them are just young and novices and don't know the first thing about ordering high demand items. I guess Epic Fail smartened me up last year, lmaoooo!


----------



## montREALady (Aug 4, 2016)

shontay07108 said:


> Missed out again because I was stuck in waiting room limbo. I give up (but not really). Again, Leo was still available when I got to my cart but the rose gold shadow was gone.


Love your profile pic!! What are you trying to get again? 

Poppin', Lord and the bag are still there.


----------



## montREALady (Aug 4, 2016)

Haven said:


> I missed the bundle, so I ordered both of the creme shadows and lip kit. I was considering the liner kit, but I missed that too. There is supposed to be at least one more restock (rumor has it) so I may try for the liner kit then.  If the restock actually happens.





GreenEyedAllie said:


> Yay us!  Great minds.   I think I'm gonna try for the liner next time.  Dunno.  It irritates the hell out of me to pay shipping (at all) multiple times.



I wonder how the creme shadows compare to Tarte's? I love those. I have their l.e. Cobalt and just got Spirit Animal in their last F&F. I didn't want Rose Gold when it launched but now that it's no longer available, I do , so wonder how Kylie's Rose Gold compares...hmmm... Yeah, the shipping irks me because I feel like getting Poppin' now that it's just sitting there but I spent my $9 for the day already. She addressed it once so they are well aware it's way too high.


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 4, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Love your profile pic!! What are you trying to get again?
> 
> Poppin', Lord and the bag are still there.



Thanks!  I wanted the Rose Gold shadow and I was gonna throw Leo in with it.


----------



## montREALady (Aug 4, 2016)

I'm blowing up this thread but I emailed Kylie Cosmetics just to see if they can combine orders so I don't have to pay shipping twice and they responded 1 MINUTE LATER. I thought it was an automated response when I saw it in my inbox, but nope. Anyway they said no, lol.


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 4, 2016)

montREALady said:


> I'm blowing up this thread but I emailed Kylie Cosmetics just to see if they can combine orders so I don't have to pay shipping twice and they responded 1 MINUTE LATER. I thought it was an automated response when I saw it in my inbox, but nope. Anyway they said no, lol.



They've gotten way better at responding to emails. I suggested that they upgrade to UPS or FedEx because my next to last order was delivered to the wrong mailbox. I was so pissed. They didn't say anything about that, but they reshipped what I ordered.


----------



## Haven (Aug 4, 2016)

montREALady said:


> I wonder how the creme shadows compare to Tarte's? I love those. I have their l.e. Cobalt and just got Spirit Animal in their last F&F. I didn't want Rose Gold when it launched but now that it's no longer available, I do , so wonder how Kylie's Rose Gold compares...hmmm... Yeah, the shipping irks me because I feel like getting Poppin' now that it's just sitting there but I spent my $9 for the day already. She addressed it once so they are well aware it's way too high.



ITA about the shipping charge!  But the demand for her products is so high they can get away with it. At least for now.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 4, 2016)

I got stuck in waiting room limbo too������ All I was able to get was the Maliboo kit


----------



## montREALady (Aug 5, 2016)

My order shipped Friday morning.

Only Lord left on the site.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 6, 2016)

I got my eyeshadow palette today & I really love love it! I used Bronzite on the lid & Obsidian in the crease & it was such a beautiful quick smoldering look. The shades really enhance my hazel eye color. Very happy I got it.


----------



## Haven (Aug 6, 2016)

I received my palette too! I took some pics. Let's see if I can figure out how to post them.


----------



## Haven (Aug 6, 2016)

Some photos of my new palette!

The last photo is a comparison pic to a MAC palette that I made using some perm shades - just playing around. Haven't swatched/used the Kylie palette to compare to the MAC.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Aug 6, 2016)

Haven said:


> View attachment 55732
> 
> 
> View attachment 55733
> ...



Wow!  Those are super close! I have unfortunately enjoyed many looks I've seen with the Kylie palette.  You will have to let us know if it's worth it.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 6, 2016)

Haven said:


> View attachment 55732
> 
> 
> View attachment 55733
> ...



Fabulous pics! Ok, I'll be curious as to how the shades compare to Mac's. I found the Kylie shadows to be silky smooth & pigmented. Thanks for the pics


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Aug 8, 2016)

Whelp, I caved and got the liner kit!  Hope it's worth it.  Good luck everyone else!


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 8, 2016)

Woot! I got through! It's a small miracle. I don't know why, but I was waiting in one browser, decided to open another and bam! The second one went right through. All I got was the rose gold shadow. The gold lip products cost too much when I know they won't work for me, the eyeliner set isn't worth it to me b/c that brush looks weak and Leo is not really unique to what I have. Can't wait to get my order.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Aug 8, 2016)

shontay07108 said:


> Woot! I got through! It's a small miracle. I don't know why, but I was waiting in one browser, decided to open another and bam! The second one went right through. All I got was the rose gold shadow. The gold lip products cost too much when I know they won't work for me, the eyeliner set isn't worth it to me b/c that brush looks weak and Leo is not really unique to what I have. Can't wait to get my order.



yay congrats!  My stuff from last restock shipped today!


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 8, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> yay congrats!  My stuff from last restock shipped today!



Congrats to you, too! I thought I left all this stress behind when I eased up off of Mac.


----------



## leonah (Aug 8, 2016)

Haven said:


> View attachment 55732
> 
> 
> View attachment 55733
> ...



wow that's close! do you mind telling me the mac shadows?


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 8, 2016)

shontay07108 said:


> Woot! I got through! It's a small miracle. I don't know why, but I was waiting in one browser, decided to open another and bam! The second one went right through. All I got was the rose gold shadow. The gold lip products cost too much when I know they won't work for me, the eyeliner set isn't worth it to me b/c that brush looks weak and Leo is not really unique to what I have. Can't wait to get my order.



 So happy for you Sis! I can't wait to hear your thoughts on it. Once again, I had no clue about the restock today LOL!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Aug 8, 2016)

shontay07108 said:


> Congrats to you, too! I thought I left all this stress behind when I eased up off of Mac.



Seriously.  I must admit it is a little gratifying to use those skills I've honed to be more or less successful.


elegant-one said:


> So happy for you Sis! I can't wait to hear your thoughts on it. Once again, I had no clue about the restock today LOL!



Aww, I'll PM in the future.  I assumed you knew.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 8, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Seriously.  I must admit it is a little gratifying to use those skills I've honed to be more or less successful.
> 
> 
> Aww, I'll PM in the future.  I assumed you knew.



Aww, you're a sweet peach! Thanks lol


----------



## Haven (Aug 8, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Whelp, I caved and got the liner kit!  Hope it's worth it.  Good luck everyone else!



I did too!


----------



## Haven (Aug 8, 2016)

leonah said:


> wow that's close! do you mind telling me the mac shadows?


 
No problem:
orb
all that glitters 
charcoal brown
bronze
rule
saddle
swiss chocolate
ground brown
carbon

The way the pic posted orb is in lower right corner. So the shades are listed starting with the bottom row going right to left and the next two rows right to left. HTH!


----------



## mollyv6 (Aug 8, 2016)

I ordered the rose gold last week, it shipped the next day and arrived today!  Much prettier in person.  The pics I've seen show it as pink but it is much more true rose gold.  My only issue was that it applied patchy but that could be because it was warm after sitting in my mail box in 110 degree weather.  Overall, it seems like it'll wear well as it was tough to get off my hand when u swatched it.  Kinda pricey after shipping but I wanted to try her stuff and I don't really do the matte lip thing.


----------



## mollyv6 (Aug 8, 2016)

If you wanted rose gold but didn't get it or don't want to hassle with the last upcoming restock, try Weenie from ColourPop as they are very similar.  Weenie is a bit darker but applies much smoother (at least for me) and way cheaper.  You can kind of see where the Kylie shadow bunches up in my swatch but maybe others won't have the issue.



Weenie on the left, Kylie rose gold on the right.


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 8, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> So happy for you Sis! I can't wait to hear your thoughts on it. Once again, I had no clue about the restock today LOL!



Aww I thought you knew too sis! The next is in two days.


----------



## montREALady (Aug 9, 2016)

Got my mini kit yesterday:


It's seriously so cute






Comparison with a full sized (Exposed & True Brown K)



Postcard


----------



## montREALady (Aug 9, 2016)

mollyv6 said:


> If you wanted rose gold but didn't get it or don't want to hassle with the last upcoming restock, try Weenie from ColourPop as they are very similar.  Weenie is a bit darker but applies much smoother (at least for me) and way cheaper.  You can kind of see where the Kylie shadow bunches up in my swatch but maybe others won't have the issue.
> 
> View attachment 55772
> 
> Weenie on the left, Kylie rose gold on the right.



I have Weenie and La La so I think I'm good. Thanks! I actually like how Kylie's looks more in this swatch.


----------



## montREALady (Aug 9, 2016)

And always fast shipping! Ordered on the 4th (Thursday) and had it on the 8th, Monday! CA --> NYC. Better be for $9


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 9, 2016)

montREALady said:


> I have Weenie and La La so I think I'm good. Thanks! I actually like how Kylie's looks more in this swatch.



I have Weenie, too and I also prefer the Kylie swatch. Man, I'm hoping Lord will sell out soon because I was so close to ordering it just now. Something tells me if I try it on I'll wonder why I played myself. LOL


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 9, 2016)

Haven said:


> View attachment 55732
> 
> 
> View attachment 55733
> ...





Haven said:


> No problem:
> orb
> all that glitters
> charcoal brown
> ...


love the shadows that you put together. 

HOw do her shadows compare?  THey look pretty, but I know I have these colors.


----------



## leonah (Aug 9, 2016)

Haven said:


> No problem:
> orb
> all that glitters
> charcoal brown
> ...



thank you I think I have all of these somewhere in my stash  except for carbon I have managed to avoid carbon lol


----------



## Haven (Aug 10, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> So happy for you Sis! I can't wait to hear your thoughts on it. Once again, I had no clue about the restock today LOL!



Well I hate to admit this, but I like the Kylie shadows better than the MAC. I really wanted to like the easier to get, perm MAC shades more. 

The hunt for MAC products in the past (RiRi, Marilyn, Osbournes etc) is what killed a lot of my enthusiasm for the brand. I really don't follow MAC new releases like I used to.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 10, 2016)

Haven said:


> Well I hate to admit this, but I like the Kylie shadows better than the MAC. I really wanted to like the easier to get, perm MAC shades more.
> 
> The hunt for MAC products in the past (RiRi, Marilyn, Osbournes etc) is what killed a lot of my enthusiasm for the brand. I really don't follow MAC new releases like I used to.




I agree! The Kylie shades & texture are very nice. Same here, I haven't bought much Mac at all lately. Too many other great products to waste money on lol.


----------



## Jayjayy (Aug 14, 2016)

Okay it's been a few weeks since I purchased Posie K and Candy K, and I hate them. HATE them! They look so bad I don't even want to post swatch pictures. They apply patchy and dry very wrinkly. I've tried them with lip primers, liners, and even over other lipsticks but I just can't. And the lip liners that came with the kit are too light to really do anything. So much money wasted. I'm scared to try the glosses now.

I thought the bad reviews were exaggerating but maaaan I regret buying them. Shipping was quick though and the tubes were full lol.


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 14, 2016)

Jayjayy said:


> Okay it's been a few weeks since I purchased Posie K and Candy K, and I hate them. HATE them! They look so bad I don't even want to post swatch pictures. They apply patchy and dry very wrinkly. I've tried them with lip primers, liners, and even over other lipsticks but I just can't. And the lip liners that came with the kit are too light to really do anything. So much money wasted. I'm scared to try the glosses now.
> 
> I thought the bad reviews were exaggerating but maaaan I regret buying them. Shipping was quick though and the tubes were full lol.




That's sad to hear. I absolutely love Posie. It's one of my most used lipsticks.


----------



## Tashaboo (Aug 28, 2016)

So I'm still disappointed that I didn't get anything during her birthday sale. Each time by the time I got to my basket the mini set was gone. I like the concept of the minis because I don't wear a lot of colors that much so it would have been perfect for me. Ugh I hope she comes out with another set and it doesn't have to be in the birthday casing.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 29, 2016)

Tashaboo said:


> So I'm still disappointed that I didn't get anything during her birthday sale. Each time by the time I got to my basket the mini set was gone. I like the concept of the minis because I don't wear a lot of colors that much so it would have been perfect for me. Ugh I hope she comes out with another set and it doesn't have to be in the birthday casing.



I read on IG that it is coming back.


----------



## Tashaboo (Sep 5, 2016)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I read on IG that it is coming back.


Ohh thats great! I really really want the minis sooooo bad!!! its shameful lol


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 5, 2016)

Tashaboo said:


> Ohh thats great! I really really want the minis sooooo bad!!! its shameful lol



Tashaboo!  You missed it!  It came back on Wednesday and the minis are gone now.  I think they still have the cream eyeshadows though.  I have a feeling they'll do minis in some form again though. If I hear of anything, I'll post.  One thing I noticed though.  There seems to be a quick turnaround.  If they say something is coming back, it happens within a few days.  I think that is the draw of this brand and Colourpop.  They have in house manufacturing facility and can pop out new products quickly.


----------



## montREALady (Sep 6, 2016)

Tashaboo said:


> So I'm still disappointed that I didn't get anything during her birthday sale. Each time by the time I got to my basket the mini set was gone. I like the concept of the minis because I don't wear a lot of colors that much so it would have been perfect for me. Ugh I hope she comes out with another set and it doesn't have to be in the birthday casing.





Icecaramellatte said:


> Tashaboo!  You missed it!  It came back on Wednesday and the minis are gone now.  I think they still have the cream eyeshadows though.  I have a feeling they'll do minis in some form again though. If I hear of anything, I'll post.  One thing I noticed though.  There seems to be a quick turnaround.  If they say something is coming back, it happens within a few days.  I think that is the draw of this brand and Colourpop.  They have in house manufacturing facility and can pop out new products quickly.



I managed to get the mini set in their 2nd launch of the collection back in August. I love the idea like you said. Sucks that it sells out so quickly.


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 13, 2016)

oh wow really???   





Haven said:


> Well I hate to admit this, but I like the Kylie shadows better than the MAC. I really wanted to like the easier to get, perm MAC shades more.
> 
> The hunt for MAC products in the past (RiRi, Marilyn, Osbournes etc) is what killed a lot of my enthusiasm for the brand. I really don't follow MAC new releases like I used to.




does anyone know of a good dupe of Kylie's Freedom?


----------



## itskathleeeen (Sep 13, 2016)

Since she will offer free shipping this Thursday the 15th, I'm starting to make a list of items I want to get lol! Any you'd like to recommend?


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 13, 2016)

lipstickaholic said:


> Since she will offer free shipping this Thursday the 15th, I'm starting to make a list of items I want to get lol! Any you'd like to recommend?



Posey, Kristen, 22 and Love Bite are my faves. 

I don't even have much to order, but I will take advantage of the free shipping. Maybe if Reign metal gloss is still there I will get it.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 14, 2016)

Tashaboo said:


> Ohh thats great! I really really want the minis sooooo bad!!! its shameful lol


 [MENTION=92488]Tashaboo[/MENTION]  PMing you.  Hope you get in on the restock.  I think the birthday stuff will be available tomorrow too.  I'll be at work so I'll probably miss it.  What happened to the late day restocks?  Oh well.


----------



## montREALady (Sep 15, 2016)

Icecaramellatte said:


> @Tashaboo  PMing you.  Hope you get in on the restock.  I think the birthday stuff will be available tomorrow too.  I'll be at work so I'll probably miss it.  What happened to the late day restocks?  Oh well.


No they weren't restocking bday stuff. Only Leo in regular packaging. Copper cream shadow was left over from when they came out I think. I wish it were rose gold. I ordered Exposed gloss, that's it.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 15, 2016)

Did anyone order?  I was unsure if I should.  I wanted the new Colourpop stuff more.  Plus, today was the first time I even wore my Kylie Rose Gold shadow.   I really like the color though.  I hope I don't end up wanting a BU. Did I miss out on Heir?  It said sold out when I got a chance to check out the site hours after launch. Was it even offered?  I did see copper shadow but I haven't even tried the one I have yet.  I put stuff in my cart that was on my list for "next time." I decided to press submit because of the free shipping.  I got Like and Literally glosses and metals in reign and King?? don't remember right now.  Boy I really want the Colourpop stuff.  Do I dare?


----------



## leonah (Sep 15, 2016)

I'm still unsure which to get, 2 lipglosses from KC or more items from CP. btw how are KC glosses? they do look nice. I like posie and koko glosses the most! do you guys know any formula that they resemble?


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Sep 15, 2016)

Although I've ordered from the site quite a few times, the costs of shipping and handling really started to turn me off even more than I was turned off already recently so there were a couple of items that I took advantage of getting since the shipping is free. I ordered the following items:

Brown Sugar Lip Kit
Love Bite Lip Kit
Posie K Gloss
Candy K Gloss
Kyshadow Bronze Palette (I was on the fence because I know I have a ton of dupes for this palette but I caved in and got it anyways, lol.)

I am also considering purchasing the Brown Kyliner Kit and the Copper Creme Shadow but I don't feel like I just HAVE to have them. 

I plan on purchasing quite a few pieces from the new Colourpop collection that was launched today, however, I chose to focus on getting the products I wanted from Kylie Cosmetics because the free shipping offer is temporary and probably won't come around often while the new products on Colourpop should be around for awhile.


----------



## Tashaboo (Sep 15, 2016)

Icecaramellatte said:


> @Tashaboo  PMing you.  Hope you get in on the restock.  I think the birthday stuff will be available tomorrow too.  I'll be at work so I'll probably miss it.  What happened to the late day restocks?  Oh well.



Ugh so no lip mini set or at least was hoping it would be in the regular packaging. I didn't order anything.. I can't lie but I was thinking about brown sugar.. but im not sure. need to see more swatches.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 15, 2016)

Tashaboo said:


> Ugh so no lip mini set or at least was hoping it would be in the regular packaging. I didn't order anything.. I can't lie but I was thinking about brown sugar.. but im not sure. need to see more swatches.



I saw that the mini kit wasn't there.  That is so messed up.  They definitely showed it when I clicked the preview link. Sorry about that.  But I suspect another version will come. Maybe for holidays but that is just a guess.


----------



## montREALady (Sep 16, 2016)

I thought of the newer lipkits but seriously, I don't need them, I have dupes. If they were sold as singles I would have. I have some Pins with dupes I'll share that helped me:

Brown Sugar:
Kylie's new shade Brown Sugar Dupes I Love this shade | Made-Up | Pinterest | Dupes, Witty Sayings and Brown Sugar
(I have Honey Blonde but I doubt it's a real dupe)

Love Bite:
Kylie's new shade Love Bite dupes | Made-Up | Pinterest | Dupes, Cosmetics and Shades
(And I have CP TooLips and I've seen a comparison with them being pretty similar)

Dirty Peach:
Dirty peach dupes kylie cosmetics | Made-Up | Pinterest | Dupes, Cosmetics and Peaches
(I can get Instigator or the Ofra one with a code and it would be cheaper)


----------



## montREALady (Sep 16, 2016)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Did anyone order?  I was unsure if I should.  I wanted the new Colourpop stuff more.  Plus, today was the first time I even wore my Kylie Rose Gold shadow.   I really like the color though.  I hope I don't end up wanting a BU. Did I miss out on Heir?  It said sold out when I got a chance to check out the site hours after launch. Was it even offered?  I did see copper shadow but I haven't even tried the one I have yet.  I put stuff in my cart that was on my list for "next time." I decided to press submit because of the free shipping.  I got Like and Literally glosses and metals in reign and King?? don't remember right now.  Boy I really want the Colourpop stuff.  Do I dare?


Heir was never there, I checked pretty much right when they launched, maybe 5-10 mins after they launched (late).



leonah said:


> I'm still unsure which to get, 2 lipglosses from KC or more items from CP. btw how are KC glosses? they do look nice. I like posie and koko glosses the most! do you guys know any formula that they resemble?


I like KC gloss formula but not the brush, I prefer doe foot for glosses. That being said I still ordered Exposed gloss


----------



## montREALady (Sep 16, 2016)

Oh heck, I just ordered the copper creme shadow. I recently got Tarte's Spirit Animal but it's more glittery than I cared for though I still use it. KC's copper looks like straight metal.


----------



## leonah (Sep 16, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Heir was never there, I checked pretty much right when they launched, maybe 5-10 mins after they launched (late).
> 
> 
> I like KC gloss formula but not the brush, I prefer doe foot for glosses. That being said I still ordered Exposed gloss



thank you  I have not decided yet what to order.. either two glosses koko and posie or one lip kit, either posie or maliboo kit. wish ginger was single (lol) because I need that one in my life since I looove spice lip liner from mac and it's basically its twin in liquid formula and cheaper than ABH ashton.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 16, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Heir was never there, I checked pretty much right when they launched, maybe 5-10 mins after they launched (late).
> 
> 
> I like KC gloss formula but not the brush, I prefer doe foot for glosses. That being said I still ordered Exposed gloss



Yes 5 minutes is late??????. You basically have to refresh in the dot and go straight to checkout and do autofill for all info to get in demand items. But thanks for the info.



montREALady said:


> Oh heck, I just ordered the copper creme shadow. I recently got Tarte's Spirit Animal but it's more glittery than I cared for though I still use it. KC's copper looks like straight metal.



I wore copper today and quite liked it. It is like a peachy gold. Put me in mind of Colourpop Flitter metallic lip color and maybe one of the Tom Ford cream shadows. Need to pull them out to compare but the formula is definitely different.

I just decided to make it a Kylie day. I used an eye primer but I'm not sure I needed it. I had a better handle on the formula so I used a lot less today. Used my finger to apply but just rubbed my finger very gently in the product. I decided to use the Kylie eyeshadow palette since it is on my unused list. I used the middle row right shade in the crease and a bit above but it wasn't reading as warm as I wanted so I put the orange on top of it and dark brown in outer v and white??? Highlight shade. Liked the look. Put exposed matte color and then change mind and wanted exposed gloss but I felt I needed a stronger lip shade so just put Mac Bowl Me Over on top. Really like the cream shadows. My kind of colors. Shouldn't be limited edition.


----------



## leonah (Sep 16, 2016)

I only got koko k gloss. had a hard time deciding and still waiting on some mattes to become singles so I'll wait and try her gloss instead


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Sep 16, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Oh heck, I just ordered the copper creme shadow. I recently got Tarte's Spirit Animal but it's more glittery than I cared for though I still use it. KC's copper looks like straight metal.



I caved and ordered it as well as Reign (which I hadn't even planned on getting originally). I was so proud of myself when the original end time of the promotion passed and I had talked myself out of a few items. Then she announced the extension of the free shipping promotion and I couldn't resist ordering. I'm still holding out strong on the Brown Kyliner but I can't make any promises that I won't get it before the promotion ends, lol. I've just been trying to get everything that I really wanted because I don't plan on purchasing any more from her unless she lowers the shipping amount, runs a free shipping promotion again, or has a sale that can make up for the shipping price.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 16, 2016)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I caved and ordered it as well as Reign (which I hadn't even planned on getting originally). I was so proud of myself when the original end time of the promotion passed and I had talked myself out of a few items. Then she announced the extension of the free shipping promotion and I couldn't resist ordering. I'm still holding out strong on the Brown Kyliner but I can't make any promises that I won't get it before the promotion ends, lol. I've just been trying to get everything that I really wanted because I don't plan on purchasing any more from her unless she lowers the shipping amount, runs a free shipping promotion again, or has a sale that can make up for the shipping price.



Oh it was extended???

I forgot I wore the pencil eyeliner for the first time today too.  Dark Bronze. Reminds me a bit of Mac fluid line in Avenue.  I wonder if the cream liner looks the same.  I will try it next time.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Sep 16, 2016)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Oh it was extended???
> 
> I forgot I wore the pencil eyeliner for the first time today too.  Dark Bronze. Reminds me a bit of Mac fluid line in Avenue.  I wonder if the cream liner looks the same.  I will try it next time.



She extended it to 1:00p.m PST today and restocked some products that went out of stock, like the Brown Sugar and Love Bite Lip Kits and the Kyshadow Bronze Palette. How do you like the quality of the pencil eyeliner?

EDIT: It's approximately 30 minutes after the promotion was supposed to end and the shipping is still showing as free for me. Quick, someone talk me out of the Brown Kyliner and tell me that I can get a brown gel eyeliner and pencil anywhere, lol.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 16, 2016)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> She extended it to 1:00p.m PST today and restocked some products that went out of stock, like the Kyshadow Bronze Palette and Love Bite Lip Kit for example. How do you like the quality of the pencil eyeliner?



So far so good. The formula is just okay nothing spectacular. I think there is something awkward about the casing around the tip and how the tip sticks out. It is not flush with the casing so I have to hold it from a different angle than normal.  Usually I just put liner on the lash line and just drag it across but I have hold my hand differently. I haven't seen pencil liners like this.  No biggie though.  You can see the shimmer in the liner on the eye though which I like. Many times liners with flecks in them aren't actually apparent on the eye.  That is not the case here.  It is has shimmer but not big glitter particles.  I don't know that I would want a plain color though. Like the black or the brown.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Sep 16, 2016)

Icecaramellatte said:


> So far so good. The formula is just okay nothing spectacular. I think there is something awkward about the casing around the tip and how the tip sticks out. It is not flush with the casing so I have to hold it from a different angle than normal.  Usually I just put liner on the lash line and just drag it across but I have hold my hand differently. I haven't seen pencil liners like this.  No biggie though.  You can see the shimmer in the liner on the eye though which I like. Many times liners with flecks in them aren't actually apparent on the eye.  That is not the case here.  It is has shimmer but not big glitter particles.  I don't know that I would want a plain color though. Like the black or the brown.



Thanks for your review of the product! I'm happy to hear that the you like it, although it's a bit strange that you have to hold it differently from any other pencil liner during the application process. I'm glad it doesn't have much of a hindrance on your overall opinion of the product though. I wish I would have gotten the Bronze one because it is a bit more unique than the standard black and brown eyeliner. And you're right about how a lot of liners with flecks and glitter either don't show up much or the particles are too large, so hopefully if she releases more shades in the future with a similar finish, it will be done similarly. As far as the black and brown Kyliner Kits she has in her line, I think I'm just gonna buy a dark brown pencil and liner cheaper from another brand.


----------



## montREALady (Sep 16, 2016)

leonah said:


> thank you  I have not decided yet what to order.. either two glosses koko and posie or one lip kit, either posie or maliboo kit. wish ginger was single (lol) because I need that one in my life since I looove spice lip liner from mac and it's basically its twin in liquid formula and cheaper than ABH ashton.


I bought a lippie from an indie company not too long ago and it's a dupe of Ginger and Ashton. 

DADDY



Icecaramellatte said:


> Yes 5 minutes is late������. You basically have to refresh in the dot and go straight to checkout and do autofill for all info to get in demand items. But thanks for the info.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No they launched late and I went back a little after because I was tired of refreshing, lol. I wasn't pressed for anything this time. I'm a pro, I got her mini mattes, remember? Lol. Can't wait to see what she's doing about the shipping in the future.

Oh good to know Copper is nice! Yay!


----------



## Uptownbackinit (Oct 5, 2016)

I must say i'm quite surprised with Kylie's Customer service. I ordered KoKo k during the free shipping, and received Mary Jo K instead. I held my breath and emailed them expecting not to hear anything back. They got back to me the next day and had my Koko K within a few days.
I guess it's just a roll of the dice with her customer service.

Anywho, She has a new shade coming out called "pumpkin" I must have it.


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 5, 2016)

OHhh that pumpkin is nice...  I might finally get a kylie lippie, unless you guys can find me a dupe...  Pretty please!!!


----------



## montREALady (Oct 6, 2016)

Uptownbackinit said:


> I must say i'm quite surprised with Kylie's Customer service. I ordered KoKo k during the free shipping, and received Mary Jo K instead. I held my breath and emailed them expecting not to hear anything back. They got back to me the next day and had my Koko K within a few days.
> I guess it's just a roll of the dice with her customer service.
> 
> Anywho, She has a new shade coming out called "pumpkin" I must have it.


Shit, you said Pumpkin and I thought of JS's orange one. Yes, her Pumpkin Spice is nice!


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 6, 2016)

Count me in on the Pumpkin love. I'm all over it when it comes out.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 12, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> OHhh that pumpkin is nice...  I might finally get a kylie lippie, unless you guys can find me a dupe...  Pretty please!!!



I was checking this thread to see if anyone was getting the new lip kits today.

Pumpkin and Spice look quite nice to me.  Dilemma. They both look just like the last liquid lip purchases I made.  Pumpkin look a lot like Smashbox Out Loud liquid lip.  Pumpkin may be a pinch more brown though.  In pics anyway.  Spice looks like Smashbox Girl Gang liquid lip.  I'm tempted to check out pumpkin because I would like something a bit more brown but . . . shipping is back!  Yikes.  I put one thing in my cart a week or 2 ago.  I can't even remember what it was and I just could not do the $9 shipping.  I will have to wait for a bigger order.  So as of this moment, I'm not getting anything.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Oct 12, 2016)

I like the look of all four of the new shades, however, I'm not going to purchase anything during the initial launch. The shipping and handling is still a big turn off for me and probably will remain so until they lower the shipping costs, as she stated she would do during the announcement of the free shipping promotion. I'll get them eventually but not now.


----------



## montREALady (Oct 12, 2016)

I see Trick sold out. Love the colors, not the $9 shipping.


----------



## LiliV (Oct 13, 2016)

I just ordered a refill of Koko K (love this shade for every day) and I ordered Heir.  I'm excited to try a metallic matte!


----------



## montREALady (Oct 13, 2016)

LiliV said:


> I just ordered a refill of Koko K (love this shade for every day) and I ordered Heir.  I'm excited to try a metallic matte!


Her metallics are nice. Great formula. And her liquid lips are my fav formula thus far.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 13, 2016)

I checked in a few hours after the launch and all the new colors were still there.  I'm wondering if more are annoyed with the shipping or they are getting better with demand.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Oct 13, 2016)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I checked in a few hours after the launch and all the new colors were still there.  I'm wondering if more are annoyed with the shipping or they are getting better with demand.



I hope it's a combination of both. I hope that they are upping their supply to better meet demand but I also hope that the shipping costs turn people off enough for them to speed up the process of lowering the shipping charges.


----------



## montREALady (Oct 14, 2016)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I checked in a few hours after the launch and all the new colors were still there.  I'm wondering if more are annoyed with the shipping or they are getting better with demand.



Probably both, but they did sell out that day...


----------



## LiliV (Oct 14, 2016)

My order came today! I'm excited to use Heir tomorrow. The metal formula definitely reminds me of the original launch formula for the mattes before she changed from mousse to more liquidy.  Heir is definitely more mousse-like than my other mattes 




As for the drop off in orders- I think it's just Kylie is launching sooooo many new colors it's hard to keeep up with so stock is improving. And the shipping is hefty


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 14, 2016)

I bought Pumpkin during the last launch and I'm really excited for it. Hopefully it'll look the way I was hoping Ginger would. I changed my mind about Spice because I have similar colors (it was a hard choice though lol). Plus, I'm waiting for all those new Dose of Colors shades coming out.


----------



## Haven (Oct 15, 2016)

I think that part of the reason her products do not sell out as fast as before is because the resale market has bottomed out.  The eBay and Amazon vultures are not as interested in her products.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 15, 2016)

Hey did you guys see Kylie is coming out with a Burgundy eyeshadow palette?  Looks nice.  I think it is launching Thursday.


----------



## Haven (Oct 17, 2016)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Hey did you guys see Kylie is coming out with a Burgundy eyeshadow palette?  Looks nice.  I think it is launching Thursday.



I really love the bronze palette, so I will probably end up with this one too.  I will be working when it is released, however, so I will probably have to wait for a restock. My guess is that it will be OOS by the time I can go online on launch day.

If it doesn't sell out quickly, then I may be able to snag it this time around.


----------



## montREALady (Oct 18, 2016)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Hey did you guys see Kylie is coming out with a Burgundy eyeshadow palette?  Looks nice.  I think it is launching Thursday.



Looks very nice. She jumped on the burgundy bandwagon. Yeah, launching Thurs at 1 pm PT. Swatches on dark skin:
Instagram


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 18, 2016)

I wore pumpkin today and it's an absolute must. It's everything I was hoping it would be.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Oct 19, 2016)

shontay07108 said:


> I wore pumpkin today and it's an absolute must. It's everything I was hoping it would be.



Pic or it never happened!


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 19, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Pic or it never happened!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Oct 19, 2016)

shontay07108 said:


> View attachment 57047
> 
> 
> View attachment 57048



STUNNING!!!! Wow!  That is perfection on you. You make me want to break my KC no-buy.


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 19, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> STUNNING!!!! Wow!  That is perfection on you. You make me want to break my KC no-buy.




Thanks, Allie. It's my new fave lip kit. I don't see how that brand can top this one. I've seen it on lighter complexions too and it's just as great.


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 19, 2016)

Does Pumpkin have a lot of yellow in it?    I'm learning I can't do yellow in my oranges.  LOL I know that sounds crazy.


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 20, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> Does Pumpkin have a lot of yellow in it?    I'm learning I can't do yellow in my oranges.  LOL I know that sounds crazy.



nope. It's a brownish orange. It's like the lipstick form of those shadows so many love to put in their crease.


----------



## montREALady (Oct 20, 2016)

So did the Burgundy Palette sell out in minutes? It's sold out. I didn't take a peek until now. I can't pay the $9 shipping.


----------



## montREALady (Oct 20, 2016)

shontay07108 said:


> View attachment 57047
> 
> 
> View attachment 57048



YOU. BETTA. WERK! Looks fab on you!


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 20, 2016)

shontay07108 said:


> View attachment 57047
> 
> 
> View attachment 57048




Ah Sis, you look GORGEOUS!!! I love it.  <---- just had to lol


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 20, 2016)

montREALady said:


> So did the Burgundy Palette sell out in minutes? It's sold out. I didn't take a peek until now. I can't pay the $9 shipping.



Looks like it. I actually got a link about an hour before it went up. I guess because I buy so much from them. The email was titled "a treat for you" and I was hoping for a discount or free shipping b/c I forgot about the palette launch. I passed on it b/c I'm not doing much with shadow these days. It looks nice enough, though. 



montREALady said:


> YOU. BETTA. WERK! Looks fab on you!





elegant-one said:


> Ah Sis, you look GORGEOUS!!! I love it.  <---- just had to lol



Thanks, ladies!  I would say I miss y'all b/c I haven't really been posting, but I creep around and see y'all all the time. lol


----------



## Haven (Oct 20, 2016)

I missed the palette launch, and it sold out. Stupid work LOL 

I will order during the eventual restock. I plan to pacify myself with some Dior holiday stuff


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 20, 2016)

Haven said:


> I missed the palette launch, and it sold out. Stupid work LOL
> 
> I will order during the eventual restock. I plan to pacify myself with some Dior holiday stuff



Earlier, I was going to ask if you bought any of the Dior holiday.


----------



## Haven (Oct 22, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Earlier, I was going to ask if you bought any of the Dior holiday.



Yes I did 

I ended up with three lipsticks (gold, peach and plum) and both eye palettes! I had a gift card that covered the cost of the eye palettes   The red and pink lipsticks were also calling to me, but I am not suffering from a shortage of red and pink lipsticks. 

I will try for the new Kylie eyeshadow palette on Monday. I will be working again but taking a little online shopping break will be more manageable on Monday. 

Are you planning on ordering the new KC palette?


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Oct 30, 2016)

For those of you, like myself, who have been turned off from ordering due to the shipping prices, now is the time to buy since it's been announced that domestic orders over $40 and international orders over $60 will be shipped for free through the holidays. So far I've just ordered the The Burgundy Palette, but I do plan on buying the four new lip kits once I see what other promotions she will be running since she said that free shipping was the first of her "holiday surprises." Tomorrow starting at 12:01a.m PST through midnight, Kymajesty will be free with any purchase. I already have that shade so I won't be making a purchase tomorrow but I'm looking forward to what other promotions she will be running and will probably hold off on purchase the newer lip kits in hopes that she'll run another promotion that will capture my interest.


----------



## montREALady (Oct 31, 2016)

I was thinking about buying the Burgundy Palette. I already have KyMajesty but I suppose I can use it in an IG giveaway or give it to my sister. Now I can't keep up with the palettes with red in them. Like do I even need this one more than MR? Do I still try to get MR? This is madness.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 31, 2016)

Haven said:


> Yes I did
> 
> I ended up with three lipsticks (gold, peach and plum) and both eye palettes! I had a gift card that covered the cost of the eye palettes   The red and pink lipsticks were also calling to me, but I am not suffering from a shortage of red and pink lipsticks.
> 
> ...



Yep, I just got the KY burgundy palette.

Nice on the gift cards! I didn't get any of the Dior lipsticks, just the matte lip & cheek. maybe I should revisit those lol. I'm still waiting on my eye palette to arrive. That & the TF warm palette. Sooooo much makeup


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Oct 31, 2016)

montREALady said:


> I was thinking about buying the Burgundy Palette. I already have KyMajesty but I suppose I can use it in an IG giveaway or give it to my sister. Now I can't keep up with the palettes with red in them. Like do I even need this one more than MR? Do I still try to get MR? This is madness.



I personally think that if you are trying to choose one palette between the two, I would recommend the Modern Renaissance palette. It has the same color scheme as Kylie's but has more shades and costs the same price. If it's not an issue of choosing one over the other, I say get both if you really want both. I have the Modern Renaissance palette but I still bought the Burgundy Palette because I love these kinds of shades.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 31, 2016)

I haven't been keeping up the these releases. Is this the first day that the burgundy palette was released?


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Oct 31, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> I haven't been keeping up the these releases. Is this the first day that the burgundy palette was released?



The palette launched on Oct 20th so it's been out for close to two weeks.


----------



## Becterrech61 (Oct 31, 2016)

You will feel more comfortable using it.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 1, 2016)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I personally think that if you are trying to choose one palette between the two, I would recommend the Modern Renaissance palette. It has the same color scheme as Kylie's but has more shades and costs the same price. If it's not an issue of choosing one over the other, I say get both if you really want both. I have the Modern Renaissance palette but I still bought the Burgundy Palette because I love these kinds of shades.



I have the Burgundy palette and just ordered the Modern Renaissance.  I have a few other palettes with a red shade in it.  I think I keep buying the same palette over and over again but I just can't help it.  They keep drawing my eye.  I can't even say that I try the red shade first either.  I have one in the Huda palette and haven't tried it yet.  I'm afraid it might be too much on any given day when I use the palette.  I will try it soon though.  I did take a long time to try the red in the Makeup Geek MannyMUA palette but liked it quite a bit once I did.  Oh well, I'm glad I'm not the only one to have both the Burgundy and the Modern Renaissance.  It was kind of an impulse purchase.  I kept missing the Modern Renaissance and got others but when it popped back up yesterday, I grabbed it.  I can't wait to see how they compare.

Speaking of which, I've been wanting to compare the Burgundy palette to the Bronze palette.  I can't find the Bronze palette to save my life.  It just up and walked away.  So crazy.  I feel like it is in the drawer with my other palettes but my eye is just not seeing it.  Oh I hope so.  How many times did I log on to that site to get it.  Ugh!


----------



## montREALady (Nov 2, 2016)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I personally think that if you are trying to choose one palette between the two, I would recommend the Modern Renaissance palette. It has the same color scheme as Kylie's but has more shades and costs the same price. If it's not an issue of choosing one over the other, I say get both if you really want both. I have the Modern Renaissance palette but I still bought the Burgundy Palette because I love these kinds of shades.





Icecaramellatte said:


> I have the Burgundy palette and just ordered the Modern Renaissance.  I have a few other palettes with a red shade in it.  I think I keep buying the same palette over and over again but I just can't help it.  They keep drawing my eye.  I can't even say that I try the red shade first either.  I have one in the Huda palette and haven't tried it yet.  I'm afraid it might be too much on any given day when I use the palette.  I will try it soon though.  I did take a long time to try the red in the Makeup Geek MannyMUA palette but liked it quite a bit once I did.  Oh well, I'm glad I'm not the only one to have both the Burgundy and the Modern Renaissance.  It was kind of an impulse purchase.  I kept missing the Modern Renaissance and got others but when it popped back up yesterday, I grabbed it.  I can't wait to see how they compare.
> 
> Speaking of which, I've been wanting to compare the Burgundy palette to the Bronze palette.  I can't find the Bronze palette to save my life.  It just up and walked away.  So crazy.  I feel like it is in the drawer with my other palettes but my eye is just not seeing it.  Oh I hope so.  How many times did I log on to that site to get it.  Ugh!



I got my Natasha Denona Star Palette yesterday, same colors. I know what you mean, I can't help it with those red shades but I really need to stop it. Now that the Tarte Bunny palette is back and I wanted it in the summer but didn't realize until it sold out, I want that now too. Most of these palettes have the same or similar shades in them! I hear the Burgundy is a better quality than the Bronze.


----------



## montREALady (Nov 2, 2016)

shontay07108 said:


> Looks like it. I actually got a link about an hour before it went up. I guess because I buy so much from them. The email was titled "a treat for you" and I was hoping for a discount or free shipping b/c I forgot about the palette launch. I passed on it b/c I'm not doing much with shadow these days. It looks nice enough, though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love ya!! Haahaa!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 5, 2016)

Did you guys hear Kylie has a new 4 lip set coming out next week?  I'm still trying to figure out if they are full sized products.


----------



## Tashaboo (Nov 6, 2016)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Did you guys hear Kylie has a new 4 lip set coming out next week?  I'm still trying to figure out if they are full sized products.



I DID!!!!    and this time i am  that I make it with the set if its a mini.. cause when i think about it i have a lot of full size mattes and i havent finished any of them so the minis are perfect for me. I saw it on her ig and i think i am in love with the damn gina and gorg... and im kinda feeling the khlo$. So if it comes in the set then i'm thats great.. if not then i'll for sure be shooting for the first 2. 

I am also kinda liking the brown sugar for a neutral color on the lips.. bit i have abh ashton and don't know if their a dupe cause that would be a waste of money.


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 6, 2016)

The new colors are a set. Some pics make them look full size while others make them seem...not mini, but not exactly full. LOL I don't know, but I want it regardless. The lightest color seems like it might be a dud on me, but I love the other three. Only problem is that this is launching when I'm at work, or actually on my way out of work. I hope I can get on in time to get this and not have to wait for a restock (if that even happens).


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 6, 2016)

shontay07108 said:


> The new colors are a set. Some pics make them look full size while others make them seem...not mini, but not exactly full. LOL I don't know, but I want it regardless. The lightest color seems like it might be a dud on me, but I love the other three. Only problem is that this is launching when I'm at work, or actually on my way out of work. I hope I can get on in time to get this and not have to wait for a restock (if that even happens).



Do you have the kind of job where you can run to the bathroom?


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 6, 2016)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Do you have the kind of job where you can run to the bathroom?


 I do, but it's just a bad time because at 6pm est it's time for me to leave and I like leaving on time because I catch public transit and don't have a ton of time to get outside. If I hide in the bathroom a bit earlier hoping it goes up then it looks like I'm hiding out until it's time to go home and then I need to be checked out before I go. It's just a cluster----. If it launched at 4 or 5 it would be much easier for me to hide away for a few minutes.


----------



## honey on boost (Nov 7, 2016)

They look full-sized but I can't really tell.  Either way, I'm getting it especially with free shipping.



Icecaramellatte said:


> Did you guys hear Kylie has a new 4 lip set coming out next week?  I'm still trying to figure out if they are full sized products.


----------



## montREALady (Nov 7, 2016)

honey on boost said:


> They look full-sized but I can't really tell.  Either way, I'm getting it especially with free shipping.



Same, I need it. Plus I love Khloe, lmao!


----------



## montREALady (Nov 7, 2016)

shontay07108 said:


> I do, but it's just a bad time because at 6pm est it's time for me to leave and I like leaving on time because I catch public transit and don't have a ton of time to get outside. If I hide in the bathroom a bit earlier hoping it goes up then it looks like I'm hiding out until it's time to go home and then I need to be checked out before I go. It's just a cluster----. If it launched at 4 or 5 it would be much easier for me to hide away for a few minutes.



6pm I'm usually just getting home with the kids so it's not a good time. I love the 4pm ET launch time.


----------



## montREALady (Nov 7, 2016)

TM says the set is full sized lippies. 4/$40 for full sized and free shipping is excellent. This will be a bloodbath.


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 7, 2016)

montREALady said:


> TM says the set is full sized lippies. 4/$40 for full sized and free shipping is excellent. This will be a bloodbath.



When I read that on insta I was happy as hell, but everyone who is just a little interested will be on to buy. I gotta hide away 5-7 minutes before 6. I don't even care if people wonder where I am. lol


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 8, 2016)

I have my phone alert set up but I remembered it on my own today.  Need to check if now is a good time to pick up anything else.  I may just get the set and check out if I'm lucky.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 8, 2016)

Liquid lip wearers, do you wear lip liner with your liquid lips colors?  Do you put on the lip liner first or last?  Do you blend the lip liner?  How?  I don't wear lip liners much but when I do I used them to make a color a bit more wearable and to customize a color and I like a smudged line.  I don't like the liner to be obvious.  Just tried a liner on after applying a liquid lipstick and it worked well but I'm just playing right now and have lots of time.  I'm concerned about application at rushed morning times.  This is the main reason why I haven't worn the liquid liners I have much during the week.  I'm afraid I'll mess it up and won't be able to fix it once it sets.


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 8, 2016)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Liquid lip wearers, do you wear lip liner with your liquid lips colors?  Do you put on the lip liner first or last?  Do you blend the lip liner?  How?  I don't wear lip liners much but when I do I used them to make a color a bit more wearable and to customize a color and I like a smudged line.  I don't like the liner to be obvious.  Just tried a liner on after applying a liquid lipstick and it worked well but I'm just playing right now and have lots of time.  I'm concerned about application at rushed morning times.  This is the main reason why I haven't worn the liquid liners I have much during the week.  I'm afraid I'll mess it up and won't be able to fix it once it sets.



I'm a weirdo because I really do love a good liner, but I don't use them as often as my collection of them would indicate that I should. I'll use the liner that comes with Kylie's kits because it's convenient and (in most cases) it's a dead match for the lipstick. Otherwise, nah. For me, I like to just outline my lips or just the problem areas like the corners of my mouth and outside the lower lips (where I get uneven or bleeding application w/o liner). In my experience, if the liner and/or lipstick you're using is good, it doesn't matter how you apply it and the liner should never be super obvious. I'm sometimes in a rush in the mornings and I've never had a mistake as far as application. It's always good to have some makeup remover wipes nearby that can clean it up without it going all over your face.

Oh and good news! lol My schedule changed and I'll be home way in advance of the launch tomorrow. Better chances of me snagging that set!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 8, 2016)

shontay07108 said:


> I'm a weirdo because I really do love a good liner, but I don't use them as often as my collection of them would indicate that I should. I'll use the liner that comes with Kylie's kits because it's convenient and (in most cases) it's a dead match for the lipstick. Otherwise, nah. For me, I like to just outline my lips or just the problem areas like the corners of my mouth and outside the lower lips (where I get uneven or bleeding application w/o liner). In my experience, if the liner and/or lipstick you're using is good, it doesn't matter how you apply it and the liner should never be super obvious. I'm sometimes in a rush in the mornings and I've never had a mistake as far as application. It's always good to have some makeup remover wipes nearby that can clean it up without it going all over your face.
> 
> Oh and good news! lol My schedule changed and I'll be home way in advance of the launch tomorrow. Better chances of me snagging that set!



Thanks for the tips. That is good news.  Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Haven (Nov 8, 2016)

I think that I will try for this set tomorrow. I will be able to step away from work for a few mins around launch time, so let's see how lucky I am.


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 9, 2016)

LMAO! Whew! I cannot believe I got through y'all. That damn waiting room! I just knew it was gonna sell out, but it went through and I pounced. I almost passed out when I tried to log in so that all my info would be there and I got an error. Thankfully, I was able to just go back. Then after I was able to autofill (thank you google) it took forever for it to process. I knew it was gonna spit me out, but it didn't. Then I went back to the product page and the damn set is sold out. Insanity! It's Mac all over again.

ETA: It's showing in stock now, but it was sold out just a minute ago. LOL They really need to work on their site.


----------



## montREALady (Nov 9, 2016)

I got it. I went on my laptop first then got the waiting room, then went on my phone and checked out right away all the while my laptop is still in the waiting room


----------



## montREALady (Nov 9, 2016)

shontay07108 said:


> LMAO! Whew! I cannot believe I got through y'all. That damn waiting room! I just knew it was gonna sell out, but it went through and I pounced. I almost passed out when I tried to log in so that all my info would be there and I got an error. Thankfully, I was able to just go back. Then after I was able to autofill (thank you google) it took forever for it to process. I knew it was gonna spit me out, but it didn't. Then I went back to the product page and the damn set is sold out. Insanity! It's Mac all over again.
> 
> ETA: It's showing in stock now, but it was sold out just a minute ago. LOL They really need to work on their site.



Yeah, mild panic attacks, lol. It looks like it's legit sold out now though.


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 9, 2016)

montREALady said:


> I got it. I went on my laptop first then got the waiting room, then went on my phone and checked out right away all the while my laptop is still in the waiting room





montREALady said:


> Yeah, mild panic attacks, lol. It looks like it's legit sold out now though.



I tried my phone, too but I was still in the waiting room after I checked out on my laptop. It's kinda mean, but I love going to instagram to see people enraged by not getting it.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Nov 9, 2016)

shontay07108 said:


> LMAO! Whew! I cannot believe I got through y'all. That damn waiting room! I just knew it was gonna sell out, but it went through and I pounced. I almost passed out when I tried to log in so that all my info would be there and I got an error. Thankfully, I was able to just go back. Then after I was able to autofill (thank you google) it took forever for it to process. I knew it was gonna spit me out, but it didn't. Then I went back to the product page and the damn set is sold out. Insanity! It's Mac all over again.
> 
> ETA: It's showing in stock now, but it was sold out just a minute ago. LOL They really need to work on their site.





montREALady said:


> I got it. I went on my laptop first then got the waiting room, then went on my phone and checked out right away all the while my laptop is still in the waiting room



I'm happy to hear that you both were able to secure a set! I was able to get one as well, which surprised me because I was pretty sure it would sell out before I finished checking out. I was typing in my shipping information and then ended up stopping midway to log in so that the information would be pre-filled. The processing took a little while, however, my order went though and I received an order confirmation. According to the brand's instagram page, it will be restocked one more time so whoever was unable to get a set today will be able to have another opportunity. It would have been nice if the stock was adequate enough to better meet demand this time though since it was a highly anticipated collection. But we already know how this works so I'm not surprised.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 9, 2016)

Oh my Gawd!  I missed it!  I fell asleep! That is what I get for staying up late last night.  I thought it was important.


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 9, 2016)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I'm happy to hear that you both were able to secure a set! I was able to get one as well, which surprised me because I was pretty sure it would sell out before I finished checking out. I was typing in my shipping information and then ended up stopping midway to log in so that the information would be pre-filled. The processing took a little while, however, my order went though and I received an order confirmation. According to the brand's instagram page, it will be restocked one more time so whoever was unable to get a set today will be able to have another opportunity. It would have been nice if the stock was adequate enough to better meet demand this time though since it was a highly anticipated collection. But we already know how this works so I'm not surprised.



Glad you got yours. This is all a game and they could make it easier on us, but of course they don't. Still, it's amazing to see people get irate on social media as if this actually matters in the grand scheme of things. 



Icecaramellatte said:


> Oh my Gawd!  I missed it!  I fell asleep! That is what I get for staying up late last night.  I thought it was important.



I was up late as hell too (only to be disappointed, to say the least). I knew if I laid down it would've been a wrap. At least you'll have another chance to get it.


----------



## Haven (Nov 9, 2016)

I was able to order the set! Yeah! 

I actually ended up with an order for 2. Somehow two sets ended up in my basket, and I was worried about it going OOS if I spent time trying to modify my cart. I already have someone in mind who would love this set for a Christmas gift.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 9, 2016)

Yes. I'll try again.


----------



## montREALady (Nov 10, 2016)

shontay07108 said:


> I tried my phone, too but I was still in the waiting room after I checked out on my laptop. It's kinda mean, but I love going to instagram to see people enraged by not getting it.


Me too! I know, we're so bad! With the mini set in the summer a girl straight up cussed me because I got one! LOL! She thought I was showing off meanwhile whoevers post it was asked what we got! LOL!



BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I'm happy to hear that you both were able to secure a set! I was able to get one as well, which surprised me because I was pretty sure it would sell out before I finished checking out. I was typing in my shipping information and then ended up stopping midway to log in so that the information would be pre-filled. The processing took a little while, however, my order went though and I received an order confirmation. According to the brand's instagram page, it will be restocked one more time so whoever was unable to get a set today will be able to have another opportunity. It would have been nice if the stock was adequate enough to better meet demand this time though since it was a highly anticipated collection. But we already know how this works so I'm not surprised.





shontay07108 said:


> Glad you got yours. This is all a game and they could make it easier on us, but of course they don't. Still, it's amazing to see people get irate on social media as if this actually matters in the grand scheme of things.
> 
> 
> 
> I was up late as hell too (only to be disappointed, to say the least). I knew if I laid down it would've been a wrap. At least you'll have another chance to get it.



Yeah, always full of tricks! I was soooo disappointed and basically in a fog all day yesterday.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Nov 10, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Me too! I know, we're so bad! With the mini set in the summer a girl straight up cussed me because I got one! LOL! She thought I was showing off meanwhile whoevers post it was asked what we got! LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can understand why people get upset with missing out on a limited edition product that sold out quickly, but not to the point where people cuss out other people who were able to get it because they are angry they didn't, lol. I think a lot of people were very disappointed and surprised with all that went on yesterday.


----------



## montREALady (Nov 10, 2016)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I can understand why people get upset with missing out on a limited edition product that sold out quickly, but not to the point where people cuss out other people who were able to get it because they are angry they didn't, lol. I think a lot of people were very disappointed and surprised with all that went on yesterday.



Yeah, she told me to stfu, lmaooo! I was shocked and ready to say something but didn't. Some of these chicks are just young and bitter. Plus I got the kit and she didn't  LOL This was the Bday Edition Mini Kit. By now ppl should know the deal.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Nov 11, 2016)

My order for the Koko Kollection shipped! I can't wait to get it! 



montREALady said:


> Yeah, she told me to stfu, lmaooo! I was shocked and ready to say something but didn't. Some of these chicks are just young and bitter. Plus I got the kit and she didn't  LOL This was the Bday Edition Mini Kit. By now ppl should know the deal.



Getting new and limited edition items from Kylie Cosmetics has always been difficult (since the company first started) so people should definitely know the deal by now. People who behave like that aren't worth engaging with so you did the right thing by ignoring her.


----------



## montREALady (Nov 11, 2016)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> My order for the Koko Kollection shipped! I can't wait to get it!
> 
> 
> 
> Getting new and limited edition items from Kylie Cosmetics has always been difficult (since the company first started) so people should definitely know the deal by now. People who behave like that aren't worth engaging with so you did the right thing by ignoring her.



Mine gets delivered on Monday!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Nov 11, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Mine gets delivered on Monday!



My shipping status currently doesn't show an expected delivery date, but I'm glad your set will arrive on Monday! I look forward to swatches should you decide to post them on your social media pages.


----------



## Haven (Nov 12, 2016)

My shipment should be here on Monday!


----------



## Tashaboo (Nov 13, 2016)

Ughh another set that i messed up. i had it in my basket on my phone and was in the waiting room then i accidentally pulled the top screen down and refreshed the page to say it was sold out and my basket was empty... I feel im just not meant to get limited edition items.. lol maybe she will do another one.... who knows.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 13, 2016)

Tashaboo said:


> Ughh another set that i messed up. i had it in my basket on my phone and was in the waiting room then i accidentally pulled the top screen down and refreshed the page to say it was sold out and my basket was empty... I feel im just not meant to get limited edition items.. lol maybe she will do another one.... who knows.



There was a post that it is coming back but I haven't heard when yet.  I wouldn't be surprised if it was this week. In the meantime, there as reviews/pics going up on Youtube.


----------



## Tashaboo (Nov 13, 2016)

I need to look at the reviews to so how they look on brown girlies!! i really wanted Damn gina.. but I'm not really sure anymore after i look at swatches. 





Icecaramellatte said:


> There was a post that it is coming back but I haven't heard when yet.  I wouldn't be surprised if it was this week. In the meantime, there as reviews/pics going up on Youtube.


----------



## montREALady (Nov 14, 2016)

Just noticed these idiots said they attempted delivery Saturday night at 9:38PM (yes you read right) and my "receptacle" was blocked. What? No one rang the buzzer, we were home. I live in an apartment building and these boxes don't even fit in my mailbox. I hate when USPS makes up these random reasons why they messed up  .


----------



## montREALady (Nov 14, 2016)

Tashaboo said:


> Ughh another set that i messed up. i had it in my basket on my phone and was in the waiting room then i accidentally pulled the top screen down and refreshed the page to say it was sold out and my basket was empty... I feel im just not meant to get limited edition items.. lol maybe she will do another one.... who knows.





Icecaramellatte said:


> There was a post that it is coming back but I haven't heard when yet.  I wouldn't be surprised if it was this week. In the meantime, there as reviews/pics going up on Youtube.





Tashaboo said:


> I need to look at the reviews to so how they look on brown girlies!! i really wanted Damn gina.. but I'm not really sure anymore after i look at swatches.



Yeah they're supposed to restock one more time. She's been alluding to an announcement about the set today. Some say restock, some say it may be a giveaway. When I finally get it I'll swatch it.


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 14, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Just noticed these idiots said they attempted delivery Saturday night at 9:38PM (yes you read right) and my "receptacle" was blocked. What? No one rang the buzzer, we were home. I live in an apartment building and these boxes don't even fit in my mailbox. I hate when USPS makes up these random reasons why they messed up  .



This happens to me a lot. Kylie boxes actually fit in my mailbox, but anything else USPS always claims they made an attempt but "business was closed". Um, OK. I live in an apartment complex and it's not hard to come to my door if the box doesn't fit, but whatever. 

I was supposed to get my box tomorrow, but it came today. All of the colors are gorgeous except the lightest one. I mean, it's not bad, but from swatches it looks like I'll need a liner to pull it off. I will try it later tonight. The gloss is way prettier in person than I had anticipated. So far I'm really happy with this purchase.


----------



## Haven (Nov 14, 2016)

My shipment was just delivered! Yeah! 

The smaller KC boxes fit in our mailbox easily, but they have to really cram the larger ones in. Which they do, along with large boxes from other companies.  Sometimes they are jammed in so tight that I have to attack them with scissors and cut them out.


----------



## montREALady (Nov 14, 2016)

shontay07108 said:


> This happens to me a lot. Kylie boxes actually fit in my mailbox, but anything else USPS always claims they made an attempt but "business was closed". Um, OK. I live in an apartment complex and it's not hard to come to my door if the box doesn't fit, but whatever.
> 
> I was supposed to get my box tomorrow, but it came today. All of the colors are gorgeous except the lightest one. I mean, it's not bad, but from swatches it looks like I'll need a liner to pull it off. I will try it later tonight. The gloss is way prettier in person than I had anticipated. So far I'm really happy with this purchase.





Haven said:


> My shipment was just delivered! Yeah!
> 
> The smaller KC boxes fit in our mailbox easily, but they have to really cram the larger ones in. Which they do, along with large boxes from other companies.  Sometimes they are jammed in so tight that I have to attack them with scissors and cut them out.



They're lazy! Heaven forbid they at least ring the buzzer and tell you to come down at the very least at that time! Her boxes don't fit in mine at all. Well they would probably fit when the mail carrier has the whole thing open to add packages. But once they close it, it would be stuck in there. Happened to me once with a WnW order and I had to rip open the box and  take my stuff out! 

Anywho got it. It's super cute. I'm in love with Okurrr! And Damn Gina! Haven't tried them on my lips yet. None of them are unique but I love them. Did some super jacked swatches in between laundry.


----------



## ThompsonCook (Nov 14, 2016)

Thanks to share .


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 15, 2016)

Yes. It looks like a holiday set is coming with silver packaging.  It kind of looks like a big bundle ala birthday kit.


----------



## montREALady (Nov 15, 2016)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Yes. It looks like a holiday set is coming with silver packaging.  It kind of looks like a big bundle ala birthday kit.



Yeah saw that. The stocking is so cute.


----------



## montREALady (Nov 15, 2016)

More swatches


----------



## Shars (Nov 15, 2016)

montREALady said:


> More swatches
> View attachment 57425
> 
> 
> View attachment 57426



Girl!!! You got a whole stash lol!


----------



## Haven (Nov 15, 2016)

I wore KHLO$ today, and I love it! It is everything that I was hoping exposed would be on my skintone. This shade should be rereleased on its own.


----------



## montREALady (Nov 15, 2016)

Shars said:


> Girl!!! You got a whole stash lol!



No girl, just the mini kit in the summer and then Koko, lol.


----------



## montREALady (Nov 15, 2016)

Haven said:


> I wore KHLO$ today, and I love it! It is everything that I was hoping exposed would be on my skintone. This shade should be rereleased on its own.



Khlo$ looks close to Candy K but more peachy than pinky.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 16, 2016)

Hey! Koko collection restock is tomorrow 2 pm pacific or 5 eastern for me.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 17, 2016)

Did you see the holiday collection? Don't know if I should order the Koko kit now. I hope we hear some prices soon.


----------



## montREALady (Nov 17, 2016)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Did you see the holiday collection? Don't know if I should order the Koko kit now. I hope we hear some prices soon.



I thought the restock was yesterday? Did you get it? I love it, wearing Gorg today. Wore Damn Gina Yesterday, also pretty. That holiday collection, I damn near want the whole thing! Ugh! I don't need that palette though.

Oh yeah, restock is today.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Nov 17, 2016)

For those of you such as myself who don't have snapchat, here is the video from her snapchat of the holiday collection on Youtube:

[video=youtube;YEh9ywpnoE4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEh9ywpnoE4[/video]



montREALady said:


> I thought the restock was yesterday? Did you get it? I love it, wearing Gorg today. Wore Damn Gina Yesterday, also pretty. That holiday collection, I damn near want the whole thing! Ugh! I don't need that palette though.



I'm happy to hear that you love the Koko Kollection! I haven't worn mine yet but I love Okurrr on you and the arm swatches are pretty. Out of all of the shades, I'm most concerned about how Khlo$ is going to look but I think pairing it with a brown lip liner or mixing it with a darker shade will help.


----------



## montREALady (Nov 17, 2016)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I'm happy to hear that you love the Koko Kollection! I haven't worn mine yet but I love Okurrr on you and the arm swatches are pretty. Out of all of the shades, I'm most concerned about how Khlo$ is going to look but I think pairing it with a brown lip liner or mixing it with a darker shade will help.



OMG, Okurrr is absolutely gorgeous, and thanks. Loving Gorg, wearing it today. I agree re Khlo$, but I think not over-applying can help too. I typically don't put a liner until after the liquid lipstick so we'll see. Maybe I'll try it tomorrow. I was going to wear it today to break up all the red tones I'm wearing but decided to go full throttle, lol!


----------



## montREALady (Nov 17, 2016)

Okurrr (used my Glow Me Selfie Light)



Gorg


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Nov 17, 2016)

montREALady said:


> OMG, Okurrr is absolutely gorgeous, and thanks. Loving Gorg, wearing it today. I agree re Khlo$, but I think not over-applying can help too. I typically don't put a liner until after the liquid lipstick so we'll see. Maybe I'll try it tomorrow. I was going to wear it today to break up all the red tones I'm wearing but decided to go full throttle, lol!



I was concerned Okurrr would be too bright but it's perfect from what I've seen from your pics so I think it will be a favorite! I too think a light application of Khlo$ will help, I always try to go in a little light with colors I'm unsure about, lol. If you happen to try it tomorrow and put it on your instagram, let me know. This is the perfect season to pull out the red tones so I say go full throttle too, lol.



montREALady said:


> Okurrr (used my Glow Me Selfie Light)
> View attachment 57481
> 
> 
> ...



I love both shades on you! You look great in both photos!


----------



## montREALady (Nov 17, 2016)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I was concerned Okurrr would be too bright but it's perfect from what I've seen from your pics so I think it will be a favorite! I too think a light application of Khlo$ will help, I always try to go in a little light with colors I'm unsure about, lol. If you happen to try it tomorrow and put it on your instagram, let me know. This is the perfect season to pull out the red tones so I say go full throttle too, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I love both shades on you! You look great in both photos!


Thanks! I did a comparison between Okurrr and JS Watermelon Soda on my IG because I thought they were similar. Turns out Okurrr is darker, so though it's bright, it works perfectly on dark skin imo. I'll definitely try Khlo$ tomorrow.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 17, 2016)

Got my order in.  Got Koko set plus Heir metal.  Now let's see if I can scrape together some money for the holiday collection next week.


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 17, 2016)

This chick is trying to snatch all my money. This is too much.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Nov 18, 2016)

Here are the prices of the products from the Holiday Collection:

Lip Kit Ornament $30
Holiday Kyshadow Palette $42
4 piece full size kit $45 
Creme Shadow $20
Mini Kit $36 
Gloss Ornament $15 
Metal Ornament $18
Kyliner $26 
Makeup bag $36
Big box $290


I haven't really thought about specifically what I want but I know I want a lot, lol. I wish that this collection would be available throughout the holidays but I'm assuming it's gonna be released in the same manner as her other limited edition collections (the initial release and 1 possible restock).


----------



## Shars (Nov 18, 2016)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Here are the prices of the products from the Holiday Collection:
> 
> Lip Kit Ornament $30
> Holiday Kyshadow Palette $42
> ...



I haven't ordered anything at all from her as yet but I'm thinking of the mini kit and/or the 4pc full size kit. I like the look of the glosses in the full size kit.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Nov 18, 2016)

Shars said:


> I haven't ordered anything at all from her as yet but I'm thinking of the mini kit and/or the 4pc full size kit. I like the look of the glosses in the full size kit.



The mini kit is a must have for me. It contains 3 of some of my favorites shades (Ginger, Kristen, and Love Bite), has 2 exclusive shades (Vixen and Angel), and has the shade I was just about to buy before it was announced in this kit (Moon). The only products that I've completely written off so far is the Big Box, the makeup bag, and the Kyliner (I know I would never wear a white eyeliner). Everything else is still up for consideration, lol.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 18, 2016)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Here are the prices of the products from the Holiday Collection:
> 
> Lip Kit Ornament $30
> Holiday Kyshadow Palette $42
> ...



I'm wondering if they plan a restock for Friday.  Strange to release the holiday collection on Monday but won't offer a GWP until Friday.


----------



## Haven (Nov 18, 2016)

I won't be able to go online until later in the afternoon on Monday, so I will probably not be able to get anything. If there is a restock, however, then I will be ordering a few products. Haven't narrowed my list down yet though.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 18, 2016)

Like any of these are going to be easy to get


----------



## Shars (Nov 19, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Like any of these are going to be easy to get



*sigh* That's one of the reasons I haven't ordered as yet. I just can't be bothered with fighting to give somebody my money lol.


----------



## Haven (Nov 19, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Like any of these are going to be easy to get



Like someone already mentioned, I assume that there will be a restock bc of the gift with purchase offer on Black Friday. I doubt that products released on Monday will stay in stock until Friday. I could be wrong though.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 19, 2016)

Shars said:


> *sigh* That's one of the reasons I haven't ordered as yet. I just can't be bothered with fighting to give somebody my money lol.



 true! I don't want to claw to get product either anymore.



Haven said:


> Like someone already mentioned, I assume that there will be a restock bc of the gift with purchase offer on Black Friday. I doubt that products released on Monday will stay in stock until Friday. I could be wrong though.



I would be surprised if anything stays in stock lol


----------



## laurennnxox (Nov 20, 2016)

thinking about getting the 4pc kit (those glosses look beautiful) and plus the Dancer metal lip ornament. 

I haven't ordered from her in ages, but the free shipping is tempting. I wish I could go online now and pre-load all of my info into my account... -_- but the site is down for maintenance until tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Nov 20, 2016)

I've narrowed down my list to the following items:

Matte Liquid Lipsticks Mini Kit
Kyshadow Holiday Palette
Camo Creme Shadow
Jolly Lip Gloss
Merry Lip Kit

There are a few more items I like but these are the ones I definitely want. If I am able to get all of these items and there is a restock on Friday, I may get some other stuff but if not, I'd be satisfied with just these items.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Nov 20, 2016)

Just found this video reviewing the whole Holiday Collection (excluding the white Kyliner I believe):

[video=youtube;ykGnqGvY-xQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykGnqGvY-xQ[/video]


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 20, 2016)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Just found this video reviewing the whole Holiday Collection (excluding the white Kyliner I believe):
> 
> [video=youtube;ykGnqGvY-xQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykGnqGvY-xQ[/video]



Thanks.  I'll check this out.  I see the preview is up.  I was hoping they would have it up sooner.  Well better late than never.  I don't see a set with the exact products I want. Oh what a dilemma.  The last time I tried to put more than one thing in my cart, I missed out.  I got my last order in because I was able to add heir metal before the kit went up.  Can't do that now.  Hmmm.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Nov 20, 2016)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Thanks.  I'll check this out.  I see the preview is up.  I was hoping they would have it up sooner.  Well better late than never.  I don't see a set with the exact products I want. Oh what a dilemma.  The last time I tried to put more than one thing in my cart, I missed out.  I got my last order in because I was able to add heir metal before the kit went up.  Can't do that now.  Hmmm.



I received an email when the preview went up. I personally feel like the holiday collection should have been announced sooner as it's been less than a week since it's been announced and with the prices of some of the items (particularly the sets), I think advanced notice would have been appreciated by many. Plus, I've been scrambling trying to make a quick decision on what I wanted today so I'm not trying to figure out what I like the day it launches (tomorrow). I think she didn't want to announce it while the Koko Kollection was being promoted or before because some people may have passed on it in favor of this holiday collection (I like the Koko Kollection but I may have passed on it as well had I known this collection was going to be available so soon after). None of the sets have everything I want in them either (I would have to buy a set that includes items I don't want and then buy an additional item I do want separately) so I'll also be purchasing the products individually. I'm just gonna order them based on what I think demand will be for each product by ordering what I feel will be most in demand first, followed by a product that I feel won't be as popular). I'd rather get something than potentially end up with nothing trying to add everything I want in the cart individually.


----------



## Haven (Nov 20, 2016)

I have two products that I really want from the holiday collection, and a couple more that would be nice to have (but aren't my top picks). Now the question is do I try for a bundle or the individual items? 

Of course this also depends on if I can covertly go on the internet tomorrow while working. Need to be not only fast but also sneaky...


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 20, 2016)

I wish we had gotten a more advanced notice too because I didn't figure this into the budget. It's gonna be tight, but I think I can manage. I want the green and plum cream shadows and I'm pretty sure I want the full size lip set. I thought about the palette, but that's not a must right now.


----------



## HeatherGrinnell (Nov 21, 2016)

Hopefully I can get my hands on the Vixen Bundle and the four full size kit!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 21, 2016)

Just got my order in!  Ilked into my building a minute before and decided to walk up the stairs rather than wait for the elevator.  4 pm walking in door and adding stuff to cart.  Ran to computer as backup.  I got an error message on my phone and pulled up the window on the computer.  Took awhile to get to the site but went back a few times on my phone and got in around 4:05.  Sat in waiting room for a bit.  No surprise but then I got my info page up and entered and submit order.  It was scrolling forever and I thought something was wrong.  Just then, my back up window popped up to order so I pulled up my account on a second window and just then I saw the order pop up on my computer.  So if you hit submit, it just may take more than a minute.  The screen says it will only take a minute and you can refresh but I was afraid to do so.  Oh this is just too much.

I spent all day yesterday watching Kylie youtube videos.  I think I want a Ginger lip kit now.

I'm still suspicious about Thursday or is it Friday?  Why do they have a GWP on that day?  It can't be that people need incentive to order.  The GWP should be with the holiday orders which is today.   I think there may be a new release or something.  Something to tempt people to order again this week.


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 21, 2016)

I got my stuff. It was a hot stressful mess but yeah. I got the full sized lip set, the plum cream shadow and the green cream shadow. Now I can get back to work.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Nov 21, 2016)

I'm happy to hear that you ladies were able to get what you wanted! I got everything I wanted as well and surprisingly, it was a pretty smooth process for me. I was able to make it to checkout very quickly and the longest part was the processing, which still wasn't that bad. I placed an order for each item I wanted individually so I think for the most part, everything was pretty well stocked today in comparison to her other launches. I personally think the stockings should have been given with orders placed today, however, I may place an order for Trick, Spice, and Pumpkin on Friday should she not restock the holiday collection (since I've been wanting those shades since they originally launched anyways).


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 21, 2016)

I got what I wanted too...but I was in that waiting period for like 25 minutes!!!  So I hit my home button & decided not to get anything & then hubs comes out & hears me complaining about it so he tells me to just try again & get what I want.........so I did I think I got what others didn't want so badly.

I got the Merry duo set & Naughty. YAY for Naughty 

Haven - did you get what you wanted lol???


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 21, 2016)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I'm happy to hear that you ladies were able to get what you wanted! I got everything I wanted as well and surprisingly, it was a pretty smooth process for me. I was able to make it to checkout very quickly and the longest part was the processing, which still wasn't that bad. I placed an order for each item I wanted individually so I think for the most part, everything was pretty well stocked today in comparison to her other launches. I personally think the stockings should have been given with orders placed today, however, I may place an order for Trick, Spice, and Pumpkin on Friday should she not restock the holiday collection (since I've been wanting those shades since they originally launched anyways).


I was watching videos with Thise 3 colors yesterday and was tempted agin to get pumpkin and spice but I'm going to hold ounsince I got an orange and plum liquid lipsticks from Smashbox. I wish I could compare them. A store would be good. Did you guys see Kylie is opening a store at a CA mall?


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Nov 21, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> I got what I wanted too...but I was in that waiting period for like 25 minutes!!!  So I hit my home button & decided not to get anything & then hubs comes out & hears me complaining about it so he tells me to just try again & get what I want.........so I did I think I got what others didn't want so badly.
> 
> I got the Merry duo set & Naughty. YAY for Naughty
> 
> Haven - did you get what you wanted lol???



I'm glad to hear that you got what you wanted after having waited for so long. I was unsure of how smooth the ordering process would be so I had music going on in the background to calm my nerves should I have started getting frustrated, lol. Fortunately, everything I purchased with the exception of the mini kit has remained in stock, so I guess the majority of what I wanted wasn't in as much demand either. I already had a feeling the mini kit and 4 piece full size kits would be one of the first things to go but I was surprised to see that the Snow Kyliner Kit sold out quickly. I also thought that by now, more products would have been sold out but those items must not have had much demand or she made less of the mini and 4 piece kits and more of everything else. Either way, I'm just glad this wasn't as bad as I thought it would be.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 21, 2016)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I'm glad to hear that you got what you wanted after having waited for so long. I was unsure of how smooth the ordering process would be so I had music going on in the background to calm my nerves should I have started getting frustrated, lol. Fortunately, everything I purchased with the exception of the mini kit has remained in stock, so I guess the majority of what I wanted wasn't in as much demand either. I already had a feeling the mini kit and 4 piece full size kits would be one of the first things to go but I was surprised to see that the Snow Kyliner Kit sold out quickly. I also thought that by now, more products would have been sold out but those items must not have had much demand or she made less of the mini and 4 piece kits and more of everything else. Either way, I'm just glad this wasn't as bad as I thought it would be.




Haha, music to calm the nerves. I'm happy you got what you wanted too! I figured that those 2 sets would sell out fast. Didn't you get the Merry set?


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Nov 21, 2016)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I was watching videos with Thise 3 colors yesterday and was tempted agin to get pumpkin and spice but I'm going to hold ounsince I got an orange and plum liquid lipsticks from Smashbox. I wish I could compare them. A store would be good. Did you guys see Kylie is opening a store at a CA mall?



I intended to purchase the Moon lip kit but since I'm getting it in the mini kit, it doesn't make sense to buy the kit until I run out of the mini version and determine if I like it enough to repurchase. I think I may have colors similar to Spice in my collection already (I'll have to double check so I can probably skip getting it) but I don't have anything like Pumpkin and Trick so I may get those first. I did hear before that Smashbox Always On Matte Liquid Lipstick in Out Loud is similar to Pumpkin but I didn't see comparison swatches and I don't have either shade so I can't say I know for sure. According to her site, Blitzen (which is in the 4 piece kit) is just a warmer version of Spice so if you or anyone else purchased the kit, you don't need Spice unless you just want the cooler version of Blitzen. I did hear that she was opening a temporary pop up store in CA to sell the holiday collection but that's all I know about it so far.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Nov 21, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Haha, music to call the nerves. I'm happy you got what you wanted too! I figured that those 2 sets would sell out fast. Didn't you get the Merry set?



Yes, I also got the Merry Lip Kit set. I love red lipsticks so this shade was calling my name, lol.


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 21, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> I got what I wanted too...but I was in that waiting period for like 25 minutes!!!  So I hit my home button & decided not to get anything & then hubs comes out & hears me complaining about it so he tells me to just try again & get what I want.........so I did I think I got what others didn't want so badly.
> 
> I got the Merry duo set & Naughty. YAY for Naughty
> 
> Haven - did you get what you wanted lol???



I was in that stupid waiting room for like a solid minute and then I opened a new browser and went straight through. Then even though I was logged in I still had to enter in my card info. Of course that's the moment I forget my expiration date and had to look through the notes on my phone. Like I said before A MESS. LOL


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 21, 2016)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I intended to purchase the Moon lip kit but since I'm getting it in the mini kit, it doesn't make sense to buy the kit until I run out of the mini version and determine if I like it enough to repurchase. I think I may have colors similar to Spice in my collection already (I'll have to double check so I can probably skip getting it) but I don't have anything like Pumpkin and Trick so I may get those first. I did hear before that Smashbox Always On Matte Liquid Lipstick in Out Loud is similar to Pumpkin but I didn't see comparison swatches and I don't have either shade so I can't say I know for sure. According to her site, Blitzen (which is in the 4 piece kit) is just a warmer version of Spice so if you or anyone else purchased the kit, you don't need Spice unless you just want the cooler version of Blitzen. I did hear that she was opening a temporary pop up store in CA to sell the holiday collection but that's all I know about it so far.



Yes and I can forget about finding any swatch comparisons.  Smashbox is not a brand that you can find a whole lot of online presence on.


----------



## Haven (Nov 21, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> I got what I wanted too...but I was in that waiting period for like 25 minutes!!!  So I hit my home button & decided not to get anything & then hubs comes out & hears me complaining about it so he tells me to just try again & get what I want.........so I did I think I got what others didn't want so badly.
> 
> I got the Merry duo set & Naughty. YAY for Naughty
> 
> Haven - did you get what you wanted lol???



Yes I did


----------



## Haven (Nov 21, 2016)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I intended to purchase the Moon lip kit but since I'm getting it in the mini kit, it doesn't make sense to buy the kit until I run out of the mini version and determine if I like it enough to repurchase. I think I may have colors similar to Spice in my collection already (I'll have to double check so I can probably skip getting it) but I don't have anything like Pumpkin and Trick so I may get those first. I did hear before that Smashbox Always On Matte Liquid Lipstick in Out Loud is similar to Pumpkin but I didn't see comparison swatches and I don't have either shade so I can't say I know for sure. According to her site, Blitzen (which is in the 4 piece kit) is just a warmer version of Spice so if you or anyone else purchased the kit, you don't need Spice unless you just want the cooler version of Blitzen. I did hear that she was opening a temporary pop up store in CA to sell the holiday collection but that's all I know about it so far.



I may go to the pop up store to take a look.  I think that it opens on or around 12/9.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 21, 2016)

shontay07108 said:


> I was in that stupid waiting room for like a solid minute and then I opened a new browser and went straight through. Then even though I was logged in I still had to enter in my card info. Of course that's the moment I forget my expiration date and had to look through the notes on my phone. Like I said before A MESS. LOL



Just a minute?! Was it my browser then or what? Why the heck was I stuck there for soooo long!? lol seriously, why? I hate adding info all the time. Well, I'm glad you got that eyeshadow. It looks really pretty.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 21, 2016)

Haven said:


> Yes I did



Awesome!!!!  I had visions of you huddled in a bathroom trying to get through on your phone lol


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 21, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Just a minute?! Was it my browser then or what? Why the heck was I stuck there for soooo long!? lol seriously, why? I hate adding info all the time. Well, I'm glad you got that eyeshadow. It looks really pretty.



Oh I was only in there a minute because I was paranoid! I just opened another window to see what would happen and that's when I got through. Afterwards I went to the first window and it was still spinning in that waiting room. Unbelievable. 

I see a lot of the collection is still available. That's how it should be.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Nov 22, 2016)

My order for the matte liquid lipstick mini kit shipped this morning. I'm personally surprised it was shipped first and shipped this fast but I'm not complaining, lol. I can't wait to try Moon, Vixen, and Angel. 



shontay07108 said:


> I was in that stupid waiting room for like a solid minute and then I opened a new browser and went straight through. Then even though I was logged in I still had to enter in my card info. Of course that's the moment I forget my expiration date and had to look through the notes on my phone. Like I said before A MESS. LOL





elegant-one said:


> Just a minute?! Was it my browser then or what? Why the heck was I stuck there for soooo long!? lol seriously, why? I hate adding info all the time. Well, I'm glad you got that eyeshadow. It looks really pretty.



It's amazing to me how different everyone's experiences are in regards to the waiting room. Based on the responses here and on the Kylie Cosmetics instagram, it seems like some people can get through almost immediately while others had to wait close to half an hour. There's no rhythm or rhyme to it except either sheer luck or misfortune, lol. 



Icecaramellatte said:


> Yes and I can forget about finding any swatch comparisons.  Smashbox is not a brand that you can find a whole lot of online presence on.





Haven said:


> I may go to the pop up store to take a look.  I think that it opens on or around 12/9.



Yeah, it doesn't seem like Smashbox products get as much spotlight online as other brands so I understand what you mean. If you happen to go to the pop up store, maybe you can do an in-person swatch comparison of your Smashbox lipstick and Pumpkin should the pop up store happen to carry Pumpkin.




shontay07108 said:


> Oh I was only in there a minute because I was paranoid! I just opened another window to see what would happen and that's when I got through. Afterwards I went to the first window and it was still spinning in that waiting room. Unbelievable.
> 
> I see a lot of the collection is still available. That's how it should be.



I'm happy to see that most of the collection is still available as well. Since this is a holiday collection, I feel like it should be available throughout the holidays. I hope that the items that have sold out are restocked so that people who were unable to obtain them can still purchase them. I understand the concept of limited edition collections but a reasonable amount of product should still be made available in the first place. If a product sells out in less than a minute, even if it is limited edition, in my opinion, too little of the product was made. Shopping shouldn't be stressful and companies shouldn't make it so hard for people who willingly want to spend their money to get a product.


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 22, 2016)

I was wondering if I would get lucky enough to have my order ship today and then I get an email saying they haven't forgotten about me and that the large number of orders has delayed some shipments. Of course. *sigh*


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Nov 22, 2016)

shontay07108 said:


> I was wondering if I would get lucky enough to have my order ship today and then I get an email saying they haven't forgotten about me and that the large number of orders has delayed some shipments. Of course. *sigh*



Did you have a single order with multiple items? I ordered all of my items individually so I'm wondering if that has anything to do with the manner in which they may be fulfilling orders or if it's just random.


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 22, 2016)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Did you have a single order with multiple items? I ordered all of my items individually so I'm wondering if that has anything to do with the manner in which they may be fulfilling orders or if it's just random.



I had a single order with 3 items.


----------



## dialine13 (Nov 22, 2016)

The gold packaging is bangin'!! What would anyone compare the quality? are they similar to LimeCrime?  worth the buy?
Thanks!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Nov 22, 2016)

shontay07108 said:


> I had a single order with 3 items.



I see. I'm curious to know if anyone else here who ordered multiple items in a single order got their orders shipped today. Did the email they sent provide you with a time frame in which the order should be fulfilled by?


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 22, 2016)

My order shipped today at 3:15 pm est.


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 22, 2016)

dialine13 said:


> The gold packaging is bangin'!! What would anyone compare the quality? are they similar to LimeCrime?  worth the buy?
> Thanks!



The quality similar to Colourpop I'd say. They're better than Lime Crime imo. Better staying power and not quite as runny.



BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I see. I'm curious to know if anyone else here who ordered multiple items in a single order got their orders shipped today. Did the email they sent provide you with a time frame in which the order should be fulfilled by?



Nope. No time frame.


----------



## Tashaboo (Nov 22, 2016)

I made it through!!! I finally got through on the restock of the koko kollection and then on top of that i got the minis and the 4 pack of the holiday collection. I am sooo excited!! I can't wait till they come on in!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Nov 23, 2016)

According to Kylie Cosmetics instagram account, the stocking will be free with every $100 purchase while supplies last and her brush set will be released on Cyber Monday for $35. To be honest, I'm a little miffed that the minimum amount you have to spend to get the stocking is so high, especially since she didn't confirm a restock until after the initial holiday collection was sold out. I still would have purchased the products I wanted from the holiday collection on Monday but I held out on buying a few other items (which come out to less than $100) that I could have gotten free shipping and handling on without having to spend $40 to get free shipping and handling (since the free shipping and handling with no minimum was Monday only) in order to get the stocking. 

Here's another review of the collection:

[video=youtube;H7pDyf3dxcY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7pDyf3dxcY[/video]



elegant-one said:


> My order shipped today at 3:15 pm est.



I'm happy to hear your order shipped! I received shipping confirmations yesterday for the Matte Liquid Lipsticks Mini Kit at 10:48 am est., the Merry Lip Kit at 12:41 pm est., and the Jolly Gloss at 6:47 pm est.. I'm just waiting for the Kyshadow Holiday Palette and the Camo Creme Shadow to ship. 



shontay07108 said:


> Nope. No time frame.



I hope your order ships sooner than later. With the upcoming restock taking place on Friday, I think they should fully fulfill orders already placed before then so they don't get backed up even further with orders.


Tashaboo said:


> :icon_cheer  s:  I made it through!!! I finally got through on the restock of the koko kollection and then on top of that i got the minis and the 4 pack of the holiday collection. I am sooo excited!! I can't wait till they come on in!



I'm happy to hear that all of the ladies here got what they wanted! I think a lot of us thought that this would turn out worse than it did (not to say the process was perfect) but in the end we got what we wanted.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 23, 2016)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> According to Kylie Cosmetics instagram account, the stocking will be free with every $100 purchase while supplies last and her brush set will be released on Cyber Monday for $35. To be honest, I'm a little miffed that the minimum amount you have to spend to get the stocking is so high, especially since she didn't confirm a restock until after the initial holiday collection was sold out. I still would have purchased the products I wanted from the holiday collection on Monday but I held out on buying a few other items (which come out to less than $100) that I could have gotten free shipping and handling on without having to spend $40 to get free shipping and handling (since the free shipping and handling with no minimum was Monday only) in order to get the stocking.
> 
> Here's another review of the collection:
> 
> ...



I watched this video yesterday.  Love this eye look!


----------



## Haven (Nov 25, 2016)

My order from Monday's launch still has not shipped, yet they restocked the website. When I emailed cs asking when my order will ship and about possibly adding a stocking to my unshipped over $100 order, I got a noncommittal bs email response. I might cancel the order. I know that I am being a bit high maintainance, but that irked me for some reason.


----------



## laurennnxox (Nov 26, 2016)

I placed two separate orders on Monday, some regular line stuff and Holiday Collection. My Holiday collection just was delivered today-- but nothing about my other order. I placed the "regular stock" order in the morning, and it shipped out before the Holiday Collection.

I checked my tracking and it hasn't updated since 11/23... :/ And is says something weird like "in transit to destination" with no city or anything. Also, it's ETA was yesterday. The holiday was ETA today and arrived today.

I'm frustrated and concerned. Sent them an email-- hopefully I don't get the run around!


----------



## Haven (Nov 26, 2016)

I just cancelled my holiday order from Monday. As of this afternoon it still had not shipped. 

They took the money on Monday. At least wait to charge my account until the order ships if there's going to be such a delay. #firstworldproblems


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Nov 27, 2016)

My orders for the Matte Liquid Lipstick Mini Kit and the Jolly Gloss arrived on Friday. My Merry Lip Kit arrived yesterday. My orders for the Kyshadow Holiday Palette and the Camo Creme Shadow should be here tomorrow. 



laurennnxox said:


> I placed two separate orders on Monday, some regular line stuff and Holiday Collection. My Holiday collection just was delivered today-- but nothing about my other order. I placed the "regular stock" order in the morning, and it shipped out before the Holiday Collection.
> 
> I checked my tracking and it hasn't updated since 11/23... :/ And is says something weird like "in transit to destination" with no city or anything. Also, it's ETA was yesterday. The holiday was ETA today and arrived today.
> 
> I'm frustrated and concerned. Sent them an email-- hopefully I don't get the run around!



I hope your order arrives soon. I've gotten that "in transit to destination" status recently on a few of my orders that have been shipped through USPS and usually the next update is that my order is in a city close to my location. I hope that will be the case for you but it is quite concerning that the status hasn't updated since the 23rd.



Haven said:


> I just cancelled my holiday order from Monday. As of this afternoon it still had not shipped.
> 
> They took the money on Monday. At least wait to charge my account until the order ships if there's going to be such a delay. #firstworldproblems



I'm sorry to hear that you ended up cancelling your order due to their poor response and them not shipping your order in a more timely manner. I looked at the company's instagram page and it seems like many people have the same complaint. I really hope that they have it together for her next major release. I hope you are able to repurchase everything that you want at the pop up store should you still decide to go.


----------



## laurennnxox (Nov 27, 2016)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I hope your order arrives soon. I've gotten that "in transit to destination" status recently on a few of my orders that have been shipped through USPS and usually the next update is that my order is in a city close to my location. I hope that will be the case for you but it is quite concerning that the status hasn't updated since the 23rd.



My tracking finally updated today, saying "in transit, delayed." but that it's last location was 11/27 6am in a town nearby. No ETA is listed, so I'm hoping it delivers tomorrow!


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 27, 2016)

I got mine Friday. I LOVE LOVE Naughty! Its super smooth & THE most gorgeous red on. It feels great on the lips. I haven't tried Merry duo yet.


----------



## Haven (Nov 27, 2016)

The site says 20% off store wide starting tonight for 24 hours.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 27, 2016)

Haven said:


> The site says 20% off store wide starting tonight for 24 hours.



Aren't you glad you canceled your order? 







Are you going to reorder it now with the 20% off  or maybe what you wanted is OOS


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 27, 2016)

Just tried Merry duo & both the lip pencil & gloss are just as beautiful. They are more of a true blue red.


----------



## Haven (Nov 27, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Aren't you glad you canceled your order?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am thinking of reordering since they are supposedly restocking too. The 20% off will make the wait easier LOL


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Nov 27, 2016)

Haven said:


> The site says 20% off store wide starting tonight for 24 hours.



Since she will be restocking the holiday collection (the items that are currently out of stock), I'm going to order the Naughty Gloss. I'm also going to finally order the Spice, Trick, and Pumpkin lip kits that I've been stalling on getting since they've been released.



Haven said:


> I am thinking of reordering since they are supposedly restocking too. The 20% off will make the wait easier LOL



This is definitely the time to reorder! If my orders hadn't shipped before they announced the sale, I would have cancelled my orders and reordered tomorrow with the discount, lol.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 28, 2016)

Haven said:


> I just cancelled my holiday order from Monday. As of this afternoon it still had not shipped.
> 
> They took the money on Monday. At least wait to charge my account until the order ships if there's going to be such a delay. #firstworldproblems



You were so smart to cancel.  They have reduced the whole site yet still haven't shipped my order.  I'm going to ask for a price adjustment.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 28, 2016)

I just feel like


----------



## Haven (Nov 29, 2016)

It seems that this release has been one big cluster****.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Nov 29, 2016)

Haven said:


> It seems that this release has been one big cluster****.



I was very disappointed with the manner in which they handled the holiday collection restock yesterday. According to the company's social media (and hers), the out of stock holiday collection items were supposed to be restocked for the sale, however, they only restocked the makeup bag. Once people started complaining that the out of stock holiday collection items were not restocked as advertised, they decided to just remove the statement about the restock without explanation and didn't apologize for the false advertising. When the sale started, I went ahead and ordered the Spice and Pumpkin Lip Kits to take advantage of the free shipping and handling, but waited for a long time afterwards to see if the Naughty Gloss was going to come back in stock so I could order it with the Trick Lip Kit (and maybe another item from the holiday collection) to get free shipping again since you have to spend over $40 to avoid the shipping charge. I didn't want to order the Spice, Pumpkin, and Trick Lip Kits together and then when the Naughty Gloss came in stock (which it never did), pay shipping and handling for it so I kept waiting to see if they were going to do the restock. After I saw them delete the statement about the restock, I decided that despite being able to get a discount on the Trick Lip Kit, that it wasn't worth me getting if I had to pay their overpriced shipping and handling charge or buy stuff I didn't really want just to meet the $40 minimum to get free shipping and handling. I was also angry about staying up and waiting for them to restock the Naughty gloss for them to just end up reneging on their statement without an explanation or apology. It was already bad enough that I felt like I spent full price on items that were discounted by 20% a week later, and then within that same week, a free stocking was offered to people who spent over $100 after I had already spent over $100 to get the items I purchased from the holiday collection (that she originally said was free with any purchase and then later changed it to $100 minimum to get it), so this was just the icing on top of an already crappy cake.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 29, 2016)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I was very disappointed with the manner in which they handled the holiday collection restock yesterday. According to the company's social media (and hers), the out of stock holiday collection items were supposed to be restocked for the sale, however, they only restocked the makeup bag. Once people started complaining that the out of stock holiday collection items were not restocked as advertised, they decided to just remove the statement about the restock without explanation and didn't apologize for the false advertising. When the sale started, I went ahead and ordered the Spice and Pumpkin Lip Kits to take advantage of the free shipping and handling, but waited for a long time afterwards to see if the Naughty Gloss was going to come back in stock so I could order it with the Trick Lip Kit (and maybe another item from the holiday collection) to get free shipping again since you have to spend over $40 to avoid the shipping charge. I didn't want to order the Spice, Pumpkin, and Trick Lip Kits together and then when the Naughty Gloss came in stock (which it never did), pay shipping and handling for it so I kept waiting to see if they were going to do the restock. After I saw them delete the statement about the restock, I decided that despite being able to get a discount on the Trick Lip Kit, that it wasn't worth me getting if I had to pay their overpriced shipping and handling charge or buy stuff I didn't really want just to meet the $40 minimum to get free shipping and handling. I was also angry about staying up and waiting for them to restock the Naughty gloss for them to just end up reneging on their statement without an explanation or apology. It was already bad enough that I felt like I spent full price on items that were discounted by 20% a week later, and then within that same week, a free stocking was offered to people who spent over $100 after I had already spent over $100 to get the items I purchased from the holiday collection (that she originally said was free with any purchase and then later changed it to $100 minimum to get it), so this was just the icing on top of an already crappy cake.




Huh!? That is just stupid!!! I feel so bad for you. They seriously need to get their stuff together


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 29, 2016)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I was very disappointed with the manner in which they handled the holiday collection restock yesterday. According to the company's social media (and hers), the out of stock holiday collection items were supposed to be restocked for the sale, however, they only restocked the makeup bag. Once people started complaining that the out of stock holiday collection items were not restocked as advertised, they decided to just remove the statement about the restock without explanation and didn't apologize for the false advertising. When the sale started, I went ahead and ordered the Spice and Pumpkin Lip Kits to take advantage of the free shipping and handling, but waited for a long time afterwards to see if the Naughty Gloss was going to come back in stock so I could order it with the Trick Lip Kit (and maybe another item from the holiday collection) to get free shipping again since you have to spend over $40 to avoid the shipping charge. I didn't want to order the Spice, Pumpkin, and Trick Lip Kits together and then when the Naughty Gloss came in stock (which it never did), pay shipping and handling for it so I kept waiting to see if they were going to do the restock. After I saw them delete the statement about the restock, I decided that despite being able to get a discount on the Trick Lip Kit, that it wasn't worth me getting if I had to pay their overpriced shipping and handling charge or buy stuff I didn't really want just to meet the $40 minimum to get free shipping and handling. I was also angry about staying up and waiting for them to restock the Naughty gloss for them to just end up reneging on their statement without an explanation or apology. It was already bad enough that I felt like I spent full price on items that were discounted by 20% a week later, and then within that same week, a free stocking was offered to people who spent over $100 after I had already spent over $100 to get the items I purchased from the holiday collection (that she originally said was free with any purchase and then later changed it to $100 minimum to get it), so this was just the icing on top of an already crappy cake.



I do think it is interesting that they are offering the stocking for sale now.

Yes.  I think this was a bad launch too.  I've been watching youtube videos and it seems people who ordered one or two items received their order.  Don't see any bundles or kits at all.  Makes me think they are still making the items and don't really have any stock.  Getting suspicious.

Now there is talk of anniversary coming up.  I don't think they should do anything else until they get orders out.


----------



## montREALady (Nov 29, 2016)

I ordered Jolly in the first launch, it was supposed to be delivered on Saturday... Out for delivery that morning. Nothing. The USPS website said up until today that the the status wasn't updated, then it updates to say delivered. I get home and nothing. I had emailed USPS before that. I emailed Kylie Cos when I got home, they said sometimes USPS puts delivered when it wasn't and to give them some time.


----------



## LiliV (Nov 30, 2016)

I feel like something has been up with the stock and shipping lately.  I ordered my Koko Kollection on the 17th, and it didn't ship until the 27th.  I got it in 2 days once it shipped, but still.  All my other Kylie orders always shipped in 1-2 days.  10 days? Really?  I do love the Koko colors though


----------



## Haven (Nov 30, 2016)

I placed another order during the 20% off promotion. Of course they took my money right away. I wonder how long this order will take to ship? 

I also wonder if they are making the products now to fill existing orders. The shipping delay is one of the reasons I don't order much from colourpop anymore, and KC is associated with that company.  They take the money and then ship much later. At least wait to charge my account until the order ships!


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 30, 2016)

Haven said:


> I also wonder if they are making the products now to fill existing orders.



That is both sad & funny What a terrible business model that would be if it were true.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 30, 2016)

New Holiday sets tomorrow.  Hope they have some holiday staff to pack and ship items.  In the meantime, I'm trying out the mini lip colors from the Birthday release that I never tried.  Why did I wait so long?  I'm afraid I like more of them then I thought I would.  Yikes.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Dec 1, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Huh!? That is just stupid!!! I feel so bad for you. They seriously need to get their stuff together



I personally feel that it's very unprofessional to advertise something and then renege on the statement without an explanation after the promotion started. I also think people who ordered the first day the holiday collection was available were at a disadvantage when it came to getting the stocking and 20% off promotions as those were advertised after the launch. I personally didn't mind too much because I was willing to pay the regular prices but it would have been nice to get an additional item for free or get a discount on those items. What made me the most angry though was waiting up all night for a restock that never came to pass. They really do need to get their stuff together. I'm baffled that they are getting ready to launch a new product today yet I've seen people complain that their orders from last Monday still haven't been shipped. My order from this Monday still hasn't been shipped (which is fine because it is still within the 3 - 5 day processing window) but I'm concerned that with another release today, orders may be delayed even further with the incoming flood of new orders.



Icecaramellatte said:


> I do think it is interesting that they are offering the stocking for sale now.
> 
> Yes.  I think this was a bad launch too.  I've been watching youtube videos and it seems people who ordered one or two items received their order.  Don't see any bundles or kits at all.  Makes me think they are still making the items and don't really have any stock.  Getting suspicious.
> 
> Now there is talk of anniversary coming up.  I don't think they should do anything else until they get orders out.



In my opinion, she could have continued the stocking promotion if they still had them in stock to sell. 

I've also noticed that I haven't really seen anyone who ordered the bundles or the box reviewing them on Youtube. The only ones who have are the Youtubers who received them as PR packages. I think that if they didn't have them pre-made before the launch, there should have been a note on the item page stating this so the buyers would have known ahead of time that it may take longer than usual for them to be shipped for that reason. And now she's starting this 12 day promotion which may cause another backup on orders. 



montREALady said:


> I ordered Jolly in the first launch, it was supposed to be delivered on Saturday... Out for delivery that morning. Nothing. The USPS website said up until today that the the status wasn't updated, then it updates to say delivered. I get home and nothing. I had emailed USPS before that. I emailed Kylie Cos when I got home, they said sometimes USPS puts delivered when it wasn't and to give them some time.



I hope your order arrives soon! I don't think that I've ever heard that USPS marks an order as delivered before it's delivered so I'm not sure why the person who responded to you at Kylie Cosmetics seemed to have normalized that. Has USPS responded to you yet about that?



Haven said:


> I placed another order during the 20% off promotion. Of course they took my money right away. I wonder how long this order will take to ship?
> 
> I also wonder if they are making the products now to fill existing orders. The shipping delay is one of the reasons I don't order much from colourpop anymore, and KC is associated with that company.  They take the money and then ship much later. At least wait to charge my account until the order ships!



They charged me for the order that I placed during the 20% off promotion as well and it still hasn't been shipped either. I'm concerned that these new promotions she's going to be holding for the next 12 days may cause more delays in addition to some of the delays that started since the holiday collection launched last Monday. Hopefully our orders will be shipped sooner rather than later.



Icecaramellatte said:


> New Holiday sets tomorrow.  Hope they have some holiday staff to pack and ship items.  In the meantime, I'm trying out the mini lip colors from the Birthday release that I never tried.  Why did I wait so long?  I'm afraid I like more of them then I thought I would.  Yikes.



Will you be ordering the Lipstick Vault today? I personally think it's a great deal for people who don't already have a majority of the shades. She sells the singles for $17 a piece so getting them for $10 a piece in this set with special packaging is nice. If I didn't already have 10 out of the 12 shades, I would have purchased it. I hope she does hire more staff to pack and ship items during this 12 day promotion though because it seems like they are already having a hard time enough time fulfilling existing orders within a reasonable timeframe already. I'm glad that you like the minis from the birthday kit. I didn't get it but it's a great way to try out shades. Which ones from the set would you consider buying full sized (if you don't have the full sizes already)?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Dec 1, 2016)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Will you be ordering the Lipstick Vault today? I personally think it's a great deal for people who don't already have a majority of the shades. She sells the singles for $17 a piece so getting them for $10 a piece in this set with special packaging is nice. If I didn't already have 10 out of the 12 shades, I would have purchased it. I hope she does hire more staff to pack and ship items during this 12 day promotion though because it seems like they are already having a hard time enough time fulfilling existing orders within a reasonable timeframe already. I'm glad that you like the minis from the birthday kit. I didn't get it but it's a great way to try out shades. Which ones from the set would you consider buying full sized (if you don't have the full sizes already)?



No order today.  I think I spent enough on Kylie in the last 2 weeks.  I did think it was a great deal.  I'm trying to be super selective now as I'm in gift giving mode.  But for some reason, I did want to check out the launch.  I forgot about it and didn't go on until 1/2 hour after launch and the lip vault was gone.  I will be looking to see what comes for the next 11 days. I did get a shipping notice today.  They probably read my complaint letter.  No offer of a price adjustment.  Feeling stupid.  I don't know if I'm completely turned off but I will think more carefully about making purchases with them in the future.  Customer Service really does need to improve.  As for the birthday bundle minis.  I really liked Dolce K and will buy a large one at some point.  I don't think I even needed a lip liner.  I didn't think it would work and could only wear exposed as a nude.  Not true.  Nice Surprise! I already have a full size of Exposed and Leo. I liked Koko K too.  Needed lipliner though.  I put a ton of Mac plum liner on but I liked the look.  May buy a full size of that one.  Kristen also looked nice.  That one is a maybe too.


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 1, 2016)

I got my Kylie box yesterday and I was too distracted to post. I got 2 cream shadows and the full size lip set. I love all of it, thankfully. I wore the rose gold gloss today and omfg is it gorgeous. It's opaque, but I thought it might look better over something so I used Beurre lip pencil by Mac and it was total perfection. Just shimmery and gorgeous. Actually, the one color that will need work on me is Angel. Those dusty pinks always give me trouble because they make me look like a crackhead. I wore the plum shadow today and it was sparkly, smoky gorgeousness. The freaky thing is that the cap on the olive green one was so damn tight that I thought my head would explode trying to get it off. I was thinking I'd have to contact customer service, but after trying consistently for 2 minutes I got it to open. 

I'm too distracted to read through this thread, but I'm assuming some people are having shipping or customer service issues? I'm sorry to hear that. Her CS had made strides recently, but they obviously still have a ways to go.


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 1, 2016)

shontay07108 said:


> I got my Kylie box yesterday and I was too distracted to post. I got 2 cream shadows and the full size lip set. I love all of it, thankfully. I wore the rose gold gloss today and omfg is it gorgeous. It's opaque, but I thought it might look better over something so I used Beurre lip pencil by Mac and it was total perfection. Just shimmery and gorgeous. Actually, the one color that will need work on me is Angel. Those dusty pinks always give me trouble because they make me look like a crackhead. I wore the plum shadow today and it was sparkly, smoky gorgeousness. The freaky thing is that the cap on the olive green one was so damn tight that I thought my head would explode trying to get it off. I was thinking I'd have to contact customer service, but after trying consistently for 2 minutes I got it to open.
> 
> I'm too distracted to read through this thread, but I'm assuming some people are having shipping or customer service issues? I'm sorry to hear that. Her CS had made strides recently, but they obviously still have a ways to go.




That's great Shontay! Now I wish I would have bought the rose gold gloss AND the plum shadow. Thanks for your thoughts sis


----------



## JerseyGirl (Dec 3, 2016)

shontay07108 said:


> I got my Kylie box yesterday and I was too distracted to post. I got 2 cream shadows and the full size lip set. I love all of it, thankfully. I wore the rose gold gloss today and omfg is it gorgeous. It's opaque, but I thought it might look better over something so I used Beurre lip pencil by Mac and it was total perfection. Just shimmery and gorgeous. Actually, the one color that will need work on me is Angel. Those dusty pinks always give me trouble because they make me look like a crackhead. I wore the plum shadow today and it was sparkly, smoky gorgeousness. The freaky thing is that the cap on the olive green one was so damn tight that I thought my head would explode trying to get it off. I was thinking I'd have to contact customer service, but after trying consistently for 2 minutes I got it to open.
> 
> I'm too distracted to read through this thread, but I'm assuming some people are having shipping or customer service issues? I'm sorry to hear that. Her CS had made strides recently, but they obviously still have a ways to go.



Love the "crackhead" comment. There have been times I bought stuff and when I put it on thought the same thing! Best laugh I had all day!! And work was so bad today I really needed it...


----------



## Haven (Dec 3, 2016)

Still waiting for my order to ship....


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Dec 5, 2016)

About to open up my package.  It actually came Sunday! Tracking said Monday.  I was napping when they came so I had to go pick it up today.  About to get into it now.


----------



## Haven (Dec 5, 2016)

My holiday order finally shipped! I was about to cancel again and just give up. LOL


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 5, 2016)

Haven said:


> My holiday order finally shipped! I was about to cancel again and just give up. LOL




 Good heavens! I hope you end up liking everything after all that.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Dec 8, 2016)

Kylie Cosmetics restocked the holiday collection! I ordered the Naughty Gloss, the Dancer Metal and the Trick Lip Kit (still with the free gift bag)! I am officially done with Kylie Cosmetics until the next release, lol. BTW, I wore the Merry Lip Kit today and it's such a gorgeous shade!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Dec 11, 2016)

Haven said:


> My holiday order finally shipped! I was about to cancel again and just give up. LOL



Although you already purchased the items that you wanted online, did you end up going to the pop up shop or do you still intend on going to check it out? From what I saw in a video, it seems like they had everything she's ever sold in the store plus some exclusive non makeup items that I'm assuming she'll sell online at a later date.


----------



## Haven (Dec 11, 2016)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Although you already purchased the items that you wanted online, did you end up going to the pop up shop or do you still intend on going to check it out? From what I saw in a video, it seems like they had everything she's ever sold in the store plus some exclusive non makeup items that I'm assuming she'll sell online at a later date.



I have thought about it. I don't know if you saw video clips of the opening day. They were shown on our local news. People started lining up at 3:30 am apparently, and the line to get in was several hours long. I may go once it becomes less chaotic. 

If I go and can take pics, then I will post them here.


----------



## laurennnxox (Dec 11, 2016)

I'm loving the rose-goldy gloss from the full size holiday set. I just wish they didn't smell so... chemically? I'm typically not sensitive to smells. I really makes me wish I grabbed the Koko collection though for Damn Gina. I'll regret missing that. But knowing Kylie it'll probably come back in some form or another. I'm looking at you, Poppin' gloss!!

I'm trying not to buy any more, but still got my eyes on the rest of her 12-days of promos.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Dec 11, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> I'm loving the rose-goldy gloss from the full size holiday set. I just wish they didn't smell so... chemically? I'm typically not sensitive to smells. I really makes me wish I grabbed the Koko collection though for Damn Gina. I'll regret missing that. But knowing Kylie it'll probably come back in some form or another. I'm looking at you, Poppin' gloss!!
> 
> I'm trying not to buy any more, but still got my eyes on the rest of her 12-days of promos.



That is a really great set.  I wish they had offered the colors separate so I could get backups.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Dec 15, 2016)

The Merry Lip Kit is free with any purchase for a limited time! I already had some items sitting in my cart for the past couple of days that I've been stalling on purchasing so I went ahead and placed my order today to get it. I already have the Merry Lip Kit and love it so I thought it would be a great opportunity to get a backup since it is limited edition (and free). I purchased the Moon Lip Kit (since I only have the mini from the Holiday Mini Kit) and the Exposed Lip Gloss.


----------



## slowlikehoney (Dec 15, 2016)

I finally gave in and made my first purchase. Getting a free lip kit sweetened the deal.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Dec 17, 2016)

slowlikehoney said:


> I finally gave in and made my first purchase. Getting a free lip kit sweetened the deal.



I'm happy to hear that you got the deal! I'm surprised that it's available because I was sure it was only going to be a one day promotion. I'm hoping that if the other holiday items stick around, she'll discount them by a decent amount or do a similar promotion and make them free with any purchase. BTW, the order that I placed on the 15th shipped the next day and it's supposed to arrive on Monday, which is great. Any orders placed by 11:59p.m is supposed to be delivered by Christmas.


----------



## Haven (Dec 17, 2016)

Currently in line for pop up shop.

May stick it out if line moves fast.

DH shopping in other stores


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Dec 17, 2016)

Haven said:


> Currently in line for pop up shop.
> 
> May stick it out if line moves fast.
> 
> DH shopping in other stores



I'm glad you decided to go! It seems like the pop up shop has items that are not currently available on her website so if there was anything that you wanted but missed out on or changed your mind about getting, now is the great time to pick stuff up should you decide to stay in line.


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 17, 2016)

Haven said:


> Currently in line for pop up shop.
> 
> May stick it out if line moves fast.
> 
> DH shopping in other stores



Ooh, how exciting...hopefully  Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Haven (Dec 17, 2016)

I stuck it out LOL. They had all of the holiday collection minus the shadow palette & four pack, the koko collection, all of the birthday collection minus the mini mattes, all of her permanent line, and clothes from her online shop. 

I got more holiday mini mattes, koko collection, glosses, lip kits, chameleon kyliner, a couple hats, socks, Pom Pom key chain, creme shadow and wrapping paper (because some of my purchases are going to be Christmas gifts). I think that is it. I really wanted another four pack, but it was SO. I saw a cute hoodie, found out it was $70, and moved on. I also passed on the dripping lips thong underwear 

There was a DJ, and the music was deafening. I must be getting old 

I didn't see any new/unreleased products.  I took a couple pics with my iPhone which I will try to upload in a follow up post. Apparently people waited ten hours in line last weekend. I waited less than an hour.


----------



## Haven (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## Haven (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## Haven (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## Haven (Dec 17, 2016)

View attachment 57916


Sorry the pics are all posting sideways. Can't figure out how to fix it.


----------



## Haven (Dec 17, 2016)

People were posing for pics provocatively on the bed


----------



## Haven (Dec 17, 2016)

Wrist band that people got when near front of line. Not allowed in store without wristband.


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 17, 2016)

Haven, 
Thanks for posting your adventure lol! Oh The bed thing is just yuck lol. I liked havinig a glimpse of your experience


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Dec 18, 2016)

Great haul!  I wouldn't mind a back up of the birthday creme shadows.  The wrapping paper sounds like a nice touch for a gift.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Dec 19, 2016)

I got an email from Kylie Cosmetics about a new promotion for a free limited edition holiday stocking with any purchase while supplies last (doesn't this sound familiar? lol). The last time they advertised this promotion, they turned around and said you had to spend $100 to get it for free and I was so mad because I had purchased everything I wanted from the holiday collection earlier that week. Now, it's really free with any purchase this time around. I personally didn't plan on purchasing anything else, however, I purchased the keychain today to pair with the stocking (even though I had two other opportunities to get the keychain for free since they promoted it for free with any purchase twice before). I hated to pay for shipping and handling but since the stocking is originally priced at $40, I figured I was still getting a good deal by buying the cheapest thing on the website to get it for free. Based on the promotion for the free Merry lip kit and this new promotion, it looks like they may promote holiday items that are not sold out yet for free with any purchase the sooner Christmas approaches. I hope the makeup bag is next, lol. 



Haven said:


> I stuck it out LOL. They had all of the holiday collection minus the shadow palette & four pack, the koko collection, all of the birthday collection minus the mini mattes, all of her permanent line, and clothes from her online shop.
> 
> I got more holiday mini mattes, koko collection, glosses, lip kits, chameleon kyliner, a couple hats, socks, Pom Pom key chain, creme shadow and wrapping paper (because some of my purchases are going to be Christmas gifts). I think that is it. I really wanted another four pack, but it was SO. I saw a cute hoodie, found out it was $70, and moved on. I also passed on the dripping lips thong underwear
> 
> ...





Haven said:


> View attachment 57911





Haven said:


> View attachment 57914





Haven said:


> View attachment 57915





Haven said:


> View attachment 57916
> 
> 
> Sorry the pics are all posting sideways. Can't figure out how to fix it.





Haven said:


> People were posing for pics provocatively on the bed





Haven said:


> View attachment 57920
> 
> 
> Wrist band that people got when near front of line. Not allowed in store without wristband.



Thank you for posting pictures and telling us about your experience shopping in the pop up shop! I'm glad that you were able to get some stuff you wanted and found some Christmas gifts for others while you were there (you were able to get two things done at once!). It's also good that the wait time wasn't as bad because I don't know if I would have personally been willing to stand in line several hours like the people who went the first day. I really glad you decided to go though since you were able to pick up some things that are no longer available to purchase online.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Dec 19, 2016)

I have $38 in my cart but won't hit submit due to shipping.  I had something in my cart that would put me over but it sold out.  I'm hoping it will come back in stock.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Dec 20, 2016)

There was a promotion for a free Vixen Lip Kit with any purchase on the website this morning, however, the promotional picture was taken down and the Vixen Lip Kit is no longer added to your cart once you put an item in it. I was able to place an order before they took the promotion down so I hope they honor it because I only placed my order and was willing to pay shipping and handling  solely because the item is priced at $30 and I didn't mind paying for shipping and handling to get a $30 item for free. I'll be keeping my eye on the site to see if the promotion comes back.



Icecaramellatte said:


> I have $38 in my cart but won't hit submit due to shipping.  I had something in my cart that would put me over but it sold out.  I'm hoping it will come back in stock.



I know how you feel. Prior to the promotion to get free shipping and handling if you spend over $40 domestically, I had gotten to the point where I really didn't want to buy anything from her website due to the shipping and handling charge. The ONLY reason why I was willing to pay shipping and handling for my last two orders was because the free items with any purchase were priced over $30 (the Vixen Lip kit priced at $30 that was free temporarily today and the Holiday Stocking priced at $40 which was free yesterday) and I got the cheapest items I could find on the site to get them (I already got practically everything I really wanted from the site so I would have just been getting stuff I didn't want just to get free shipping to get the promotional items they were offering). Other than that, I don't see myself spending $8.95 for shipping and handling anymore moving forward (unless they offer the makeup bag free with any purchase, lol).


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Dec 20, 2016)

The promotion for the free Vixen Lip Kit with any purchase while supplies last is back for anyone whose interested. According to the terms of the promotion, orders placed at 2:00pm PST today and after (while supplies last of course), will receive the lip kit, however, I was able to place my order with it earlier today when there was a glitch. They better honor it because the promotion was advertised on the site and the lip kit was automatically added to my cart for free at the time when I placed my order and it is showing on my order summary.


----------



## siah (Dec 27, 2016)

Hello Everyone 
Want to share more about Kylie cosmetics that i know. 
Kylie cosmetics are really very good. people who were made after hers never think of the price range, she offering for. they just loved to use them as designed by her. Every time Kylie Jenner releases a new product in her makeup line. Kylie Jenner’s makeup is always on point, so you know her products can get the job done. Starting with lip kits containing a lipliner and a liquid lipstick, Jenner has developed her line, Kylie Cosmetics, to include eye liners, eye shadows, and lip glosses.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Dec 31, 2016)

The Royal Peach Palette will be released on Jan. 12th. It includes 12 eyeshadow shades, a mirror, and a brush. It's gonna be permanent like her first two eyeshadow palettes. To be honest, the packaging reminds me a lot Huda Beauty's packaging for her eyeshadow palette and lashes. If the shipping is still free by the time this palette comes out (doubt it will be since the holidays will be over), I'll get it, however, if it's not, I'll wait until she lowers her shipping price to get it since it's permanent anyways.

[video=youtube;AReeiq23Fog]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AReeiq23Fog[/video]


----------



## Haven (Jan 6, 2017)

Is anyone going to order smile? I have been debating about it. Don't want to pay the shipping, so I would have to order something else with it.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jan 6, 2017)

Haven said:


> Is anyone going to order smile? I have been debating about it. Don't want to pay the shipping, so I would have to order something else with it.



Is there anything else you would want to purchase so you can avoid the shipping and handling charge?


----------



## Haven (Jan 7, 2017)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Is there anything else you would want to purchase so you can avoid the shipping and handling charge?



I am interested in the new shadow palette, so I will try to wait for that to be released. Then I will order both products if I can.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 7, 2017)

If smile is still around when the peach palette comes out, I'll be ordering it too. Looks like a pretty color!


----------



## montREALady (Jan 13, 2017)

Ordered the Royal Peach Palette yesterday. The only one of her palettes I've ever been interested in.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jan 13, 2017)

montREALady said:


> Ordered the Royal Peach Palette yesterday. The only one of her palettes I've ever been interested in.



I ordered the Royal Peach Palette yesterday as well. I just got a shipping confirmation for it 3 minutes ago.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jan 13, 2017)

I ordered too!  I got my order confirmation at 6:01 pm.  I'm afraid I'm getting good at this.  I got a shipping notice too.  Can't wait.  It's so funny. I saw a co-worker with Kylie products the other day.  I was so surprised.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 14, 2017)

Let me know what you ladies think of it! I'm going on a makeup no-buy until April because we are saving up to move out, and also I'll be able to have my very first beauty room! So I'm trying to keep my pennies where I can. I heard it's perm anyway? So no rush for me.


----------



## Haven (Jan 14, 2017)

I ordered the peach palette, but of course my order has not shipped yet LOL. The wait begins.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 15, 2017)

The Royal Peach palette looks nice but I still can't jump on the Kylie bandwagon.  Let me know if you can think of any dupes.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jan 19, 2017)

My Royal Peach palette came Tuesday. I wore it yesterday and today. The MA in Bloomies asked what brand I was wearing and I whispered Kylie. Love the Peach shade in the crease. I haven't used all the shades yet but so far so good. I did dip into the bronze palette for a dark matte brown shade for the outer v. 

I hear  there is a restock today for. 6 pm est


----------



## Haven (Jan 19, 2017)

My palette arrived yesterday, and I plan to use it today.  All the colors look amazing!


----------



## VAL4M (Jan 19, 2017)

Prettypackages said:


> The Royal Peach palette looks nice but I still can't jump on the Kylie bandwagon.  Let me know if you can think of any dupes.


I'm the same but man! her burgundy palette and the Royal peach palette are looking good! Very interested in all the reviews for those 2 palettes.


----------



## montREALady (Jan 19, 2017)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I ordered the Royal Peach Palette yesterday as well. I just got a shipping confirmation for it 3 minutes ago.





Icecaramellatte said:


> I ordered too!  I got my order confirmation at 6:01 pm.  I'm afraid I'm getting good at this.  I got a shipping notice too.  Can't wait.  It's so funny. I saw a co-worker with Kylie products the other day.  I was so surprised.





Icecaramellatte said:


> My Royal Peach palette came Tuesday. I wore it yesterday and today. The MA in Bloomies asked what brand I was wearing and I whispered Kylie. Love the Peach shade in the crease. I haven't used all the shades yet but so far so good. I did dip into the bronze palette for a dark matte brown shade for the outer v.
> 
> I hear  there is a restock today for. 6 pm est


I get mine tomorrow. It only shipped on Tuesday. Can't wait. I get my CP powder ones today.


----------



## VAL4M (Jan 19, 2017)

Hey T's swatch and review are up!


----------



## Pamele (Jan 19, 2017)

I feel like I'm the only one who doesn't care about Kylie stuff, haha!
I wish it was Kim instead


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 22, 2017)

Kylie is re-releasing the Koko Collection on the 24th! I'm excited because I got suuuuuuuuuuch skippers remorse when it came to this set. However, I'm frustrated because my Debit Card got compromised the other day (yikes) and I'm waiting for a replacement. It won't come by the launch date, and Kylie doesn't accept Paypal or Discover card. -_________-

This is annoying. She's big enough to at least take PP.

Anyway, I found a visa gift card from christmas with enough money on it. *shrug* I hope it works. :|


----------



## Haven (Jan 23, 2017)

Now if she would only rerelease the glosses from the holiday four pack....


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jan 25, 2017)

laurennnxox said:


> Kylie is re-releasing the Koko Collection on the 24th! I'm excited because I got suuuuuuuuuuch skippers remorse when it came to this set. However, I'm frustrated because my Debit Card got compromised the other day (yikes) and I'm waiting for a replacement. It won't come by the launch date, and Kylie doesn't accept Paypal or Discover card. -_________-
> 
> This is annoying. She's big enough to at least take PP.
> 
> Anyway, I found a visa gift card from christmas with enough money on it. *shrug* I hope it works. :|



I hope you were able to get it.
Wow! I didn't even realize she didn't take Paypal.  Yeah she should.
I was tempted to get a second set because I really like Gorg but stopped myself.  Good thing I did.  Did you guys see her new releases for Valentine's Day on her snapchat?  Gorg is a mini in one of her kits.  She is releasing quite a bit of stuff.


Haven said:


> Now if she would only rerelease the glosses from the holiday four pack....



I agree!  I love these and wanted backups.  I'm going to watch her snapchat again if I can and see if anything from this collection was there.  I know there were a few releases in the mix.

Off the top of my head there is:
2 lipkits
1 mini lipset
1 "Diary" with eyeshadows and blush I think
eyeshadow/lip color sets - 2 or 3
Oh and the launch for Valentines Day stuff is Feb. 2nd!Pink packaging??? I think it was hot pink but it could have been red.  I'm not sure.  Need to look again.

Valentine's Day release is Feb 2nd!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jan 25, 2017)

Valentine's Collection video from Kylie's snapchat:

[video=youtube;eLIxAnN7Nc4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLIxAnN7Nc4[/video]


----------



## Haven (Jan 25, 2017)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Valentine's Collection video from Kylie's snapchat:
> 
> [video=youtube;eLIxAnN7Nc4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLIxAnN7Nc4[/video]


Holy crap I want all of it! Thank you for the video -I think LOL!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 25, 2017)

I saw pics of the new collections in instagram. I want it ALL. ALL of it. The blushes are killing me. Chances are there will be a stupid waiting room so that's my only frustration right now.


----------



## Haven (Jan 26, 2017)

Maybe she will release another bundle?


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jan 30, 2017)

For those of you who are interested in purchasing from this collection, have you decided what you would like to get? Here's my list:

Head Over Heels Lip Kit
Valentine Lip Kit
Kylie's Diary Palette
Smooch Mini Collection


----------



## Haven (Jan 30, 2017)

I am trying to narrow my list down to two items because of how fast products sell out on release days. Things need to be added to the cart quickly and checkout needs to be lighting speed. 

If there were bundles offered, then I might go for one of those. Haven't heard anything about bundles though.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 30, 2017)

It feels so futile LOL, but I'll try.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jan 31, 2017)

I'm trying to decide myself.  I like quite a few things.  I wish we had some pricing info.  I have a feeling bundles will be offered.  I wish they would give some more details already.


----------



## Haven (Jan 31, 2017)

Valentines collection prices

Mini mattes $36
Lip kits $30
Shadow lip sets $22
Diary palette $54
Bundle $200


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Feb 2, 2017)

I tried to get the bundle.  I didn't really want everything but I wanted most things and I thought it would just be the easiest thing to do.  Well, I put it in my cart at 6 and was just in the waiting room forever and then got a sold out sign.  I was able to go back and add items individually. I just couldn't get the mini lip kit but got everything else I wanted.  Anybody get anything?


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Feb 2, 2017)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I tried to get the bundle.  I didn't really want everything but I wanted most things and I thought it would just be the easiest thing to do.  Well, I put it in my cart at 6 and was just in the waiting room forever and then got a sold out sign.  I was able to go back and add items individually. I just couldn't get the mini lip kit but got everything else I wanted.  Anybody get anything?



I'm happy to hear that you got most of what you wanted. I'm sorry you were unable to get the mini lip kit set though. I think the mini lip kit set and the bundle were the most sought after items in the collection. I hope that she restocks so that you can have another opportunity to purchase it. For me, I was able to get everything I wanted, however, this is the longest time or close to the longest time that I can recall, having to wait this long in the waiting room. I placed two orders and I don't think I was able to complete both orders until close to 20 minutes after being on the website (and I placed my orders in less than two minutes in totality), despite the fact that I was on the site minutes before the collection even launched. I waited the shortest amount of time on my phone after opening up several windows on my laptop and waiting for what seemed like forever. 3 of the 4 items that I ordered are still in stock as I write this so I think I would have gotten most of what I wanted either way. I hope everyone else who ordered got what they wanted!


----------



## Haven (Feb 2, 2017)

I ordered the palette, mini lip set, head over heals set and smooch set.

Tempted to place another order...


----------



## montREALady (Feb 3, 2017)

I hate when they launch at 6 pm ET since I'm usually picking up my kids at that time. The trains were messed up too, but I saw hubby on the train and he went to get the kids and I raced home because I wanted to use my laptop to place the order. Ended up looking at my phone at my lobby elevator and saw 6 pm. I had a panic attack, and there's no reception in/near the elevator. By the time I got in the apartment and on the website it was 6:02 pm. I was pissssssed. Then I saw it was still in stock, added it to my cart, waited in the line a half a minute, signed in and checked out. I literally looked around the room by myself like "Did that just happen?" It took some minutes before I got the email confirmation but I got the Mini Kit!


----------



## montREALady (Feb 3, 2017)

My order just shipped...


----------



## Kaidan (Feb 3, 2017)

The Smooch mini set looks nice along with the mini lipstick set but ofc that's sold out. T__T


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Feb 3, 2017)

Haven said:


> I ordered the palette, mini lip set, head over heals set and smooch set.
> 
> Tempted to place another order...



I'm glad that you were able to get what you wanted. Did you end up placing another order? If so, what did you get, if not, what were you trying to get?


montREALady said:


> I hate when they launch at 6 pm ET since I'm usually picking up my kids at that time. The trains were messed up too, but I saw hubby on the train and he went to get the kids and I raced home because I wanted to use my laptop to place the order. Ended up looking at my phone at my lobby elevator and saw 6 pm. I had a panic attack, and there's no reception in/near the elevator. By the time I got in the apartment and on the website it was 6:02 pm. I was pissssssed. Then I saw it was still in stock, added it to my cart, waited in the line a half a minute, signed in and checked out. I literally looked around the room by myself like "Did that just happen?" It took some minutes before I got the email confirmation but I got the Mini Kit!


I'm happy that you were able to get what you wanted and had a pleasant shopping experience with such a short time in the waiting room. It honestly feels like if you aren't on the website or in the checkout process within 2 or 3 minutes after a launch, that whatever you wanted most likely sold out, lol. I wasn't able to checkout until close to 20 minutes after the collection was made available so I was certain that what I wanted could potentially be sold out but fortunately, it wasn't because I wasn't trying to get the hot ticket items like the minis or the bundle. Please let me know how you like the shades Apricot, High Maintenance, and Maliboo since we're skin twins.


montREALady said:


> My order just shipped...



That was fast! My orders still haven't been shipped yet but I hope they will be this weekend.


Kaidan said:


> The Smooch mini set looks nice along with the mini lipstick set but ofc that's sold out. T__T



I really hope that she restocks the collection so that you'll have another opportunity to get the Smooch mini set and mini lip kit set. I understand it's a limited edition collection but she's always restocked her previous limited edition collections as far as I know, so she shouldn't make an exception this time especially since there is still much interest in this collection.


----------



## Haven (Feb 3, 2017)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I'm glad that you were able to get what you wanted. Did you end up placing another order? If so, what did you get, if not, what were you trying to get?



I ended up placing a second order for the peach lip shadow set. I think it is called kiss me.

I read that KC said they may not restock this collection.  It probably is a marketing ploy. Hopefully they restock for everyone who missed out.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Feb 4, 2017)

Haven said:


> I ended up placing a second order for the peach lip shadow set. I think it is called kiss me.
> 
> I read that KC said they may not restock this collection.  It probably is a marketing ploy. Hopefully they restock for everyone who missed out.



The Kiss Me Mini Set was the only item I thought about getting but didn't because I didn't want the mini Dirty Peach liquid lipstick. I liked both shadows and wouldn't have minded the Poppin gloss though so if it comes back in stock, I may purchase it. If it doesn't, I still feel ok about not getting it. I hope the "this may be your only chance" comment is a marketing ploy though as she's always restocked limited edition collections and there is still a lot of demand for this collection.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Feb 4, 2017)

The Mini Kit will be restocked this upcoming Monday (February 6th) at 10am PST due to high demand. It appears as though there is no planned restock for the rest of the collection (as far as they're letting us know), but I hope they will reconsider as many people are asking for the whole collection to be restocked. The whole Valentine's Day collection as well as previously released collections such as the Birthday Collection, Holiday Collection, etc., however, will be available at the next pop up store location on 27 Mercer Street in New York City starting February 13th. They will be open from 10am - 9pm and will remain open until everything is sold out.[h=1][/h]


----------



## montREALady (Feb 6, 2017)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I'm glad that you were able to get what you wanted. Did you end up placing another order? If so, what did you get, if not, what were you trying to get?
> 
> I'm happy that you were able to get what you wanted and had a pleasant shopping experience with such a short time in the waiting room. It honestly feels like if you aren't on the website or in the checkout process within 2 or 3 minutes after a launch, that whatever you wanted most likely sold out, lol. I wasn't able to checkout until close to 20 minutes after the collection was made available so I was certain that what I wanted could potentially be sold out but fortunately, it wasn't because I wasn't trying to get the hot ticket items like the minis or the bundle. Please let me know how you like the shades Apricot, High Maintenance, and Maliboo since we're skin twins.
> 
> ...


I get my order today. Super fast, wow. I will let you know, the Apricot one I wasn't too sure about, may be light, but nothing a liner can't fix.

Out of the shadow mini's Kiss Me was the only one I would have considered because I actually wanted Dirty Peach and Poppin but never bothered getting them (not necessities!) The other kits have lip products I already have so those were a no.


----------



## montREALady (Feb 6, 2017)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> The Mini Kit will be restocked this upcoming Monday (February 6th) at 10am PST due to high demand. It appears as though there is no planned restock for the rest of the collection (as far as they're letting us know), but I hope they will reconsider as many people are asking for the whole collection to be restocked. The whole Valentine's Day collection as well as previously released collections such as the Birthday Collection, Holiday Collection, etc., however, will be available at the next pop up store location on 27 Mercer Street in New York City starting February 13th. They will be open from 10am - 9pm and will remain open until everything is sold out.


I'll be going to that pop-up. Already in my calendar the minute I saw it!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Feb 6, 2017)

montREALady said:


> I get my order today. Super fast, wow. I will let you know, the Apricot one I wasn't too sure about, may be light, but nothing a liner can't fix.
> 
> Out of the shadow mini's Kiss Me was the only one I would have considered because I actually wanted Dirty Peach and Poppin but never bothered getting them (not necessities!) The other kits have lip products I already have so those were a no.



That is super fast! My orders haven't even been shipped yet, lol. I look forward to seeing your review of the new and exclusive shades from the mini kit but as you said, the right lip liner should be able to fix any of the shades should you feel the need to use one. As far as the Kiss Me Mini Kit, I was more interested in the shadows than the lip products but I don't think the shades are terribly unique so I'm sure I have something in my collection that is similar already or can be easily obtained for a cheaper price.



montREALady said:


> I'll be going to that pop-up. Already in my calendar the minute I saw it!



That's great that you'll be going! Please let us know how you like it! Is there anything in particular that you are looking to get?


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Feb 6, 2017)

I just got a shipping confirmation email for one of the two orders I placed from the Valentine's Day Collection (the Head Over Heels and Valentine Lip Kits). I'm just waiting for my order with the Kylie's Diary Palette and the Smooch Mini Kit to ship.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Feb 6, 2017)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> The Mini Kit will be restocked this upcoming Monday (February 6th) at 10am PST due to high demand. It appears as though there is no planned restock for the rest of the collection (as far as they're letting us know), but I hope they will reconsider as many people are asking for the whole collection to be restocked. The whole Valentine's Day collection as well as previously released collections such as the Birthday Collection, Holiday Collection, etc., however, will be available at the next pop up store location on 27 Mercer Street in New York City starting February 13th. They will be open from 10am - 9pm and will remain open until everything is sold out.



Oh I must have really been sick this weekend.  I missed all the makeup news.  I think that must have been the 2nd restock I missed.  Oh well.

Thanks for the info on the pop up store.  I really don't want to stand on line but . . . who am I kidding?? It would be nice to go and get some sold out items.  But my luck everything will be gone by the time I get there. 



montREALady said:


> I get my order today. Super fast, wow. I will let you know, the Apricot one I wasn't too sure about, may be light, but nothing a liner can't fix.
> 
> Out of the shadow mini's Kiss Me was the only one I would have considered because I actually wanted Dirty Peach and Poppin but never bothered getting them (not necessities!) The other kits have lip products I already have so those were a no.



Ooh!  I didn't get a shipping notice yet.  I need to look into this.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Feb 7, 2017)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Oh I must have really been sick this weekend.  I missed all the makeup news.  I think that must have been the 2nd restock I missed.  Oh well.
> 
> Thanks for the info on the pop up store.  I really don't want to stand on line but . . . who am I kidding?? It would be nice to go and get some sold out items.  But my luck everything will be gone by the time I get there.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry to hear that you missed the news about the restock of the minis. The announcement of the restock was made on quite short notice  and emails about it went out long after the minis sold out on Monday. I'm glad that you have access to a pop up store though since they will be selling them there, which would give you another opportunity to try and purchase them. 

I'm still waiting on a shipping confirmation for my first order. Since I got a shipping confirmation for my second order yesterday, I'm hoping that the first order that I placed will be shipped today.


----------



## montREALady (Feb 7, 2017)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> That is super fast! My orders haven't even been shipped yet, lol. I look forward to seeing your review of the new and exclusive shades from the mini kit but as you said, the right lip liner should be able to fix any of the shades should you feel the need to use one. As far as the Kiss Me Mini Kit, I was more interested in the shadows than the lip products but I don't think the shades are terribly unique so I'm sure I have something in my collection that is similar already or can be easily obtained for a cheaper price.
> 
> 
> 
> That's great that you'll be going! Please let us know how you like it! Is there anything in particular that you are looking to get?


So in the Mini Kit, Apricot and High Maintenance are super light. I haven't tried them on my lips yet. Today I'm wearing Head Over Heels and it's gorg. I have a swatch pic and video from last night and pics today wearing HOH on my IG. The link is below. I may put the pics in here later when I have a chance to from my phone.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Feb 7, 2017)

montREALady said:


> So in the Mini Kit, Apricot and High Maintenance are super light. I haven't tried them on my lips yet. Today I'm wearing Head Over Heels and it's gorg. I have a swatch pic and video from last night and pics today wearing HOH on my IG. The link is below. I may put the pics in here later when I have a chance to from my phone.


Thanks for the info.  I don't think I need the mini kiit.  I bought the Head over Heels lip kit. I think Poesie is the other color I wanted but I can just buy a lip kit.  Apricot probably wouldn't work on me.  I don't remember what High Maintenance was supposed to look like.  I will look it up.  I haven't tried Mailboo but I probably couldn't pull that one off either.  I think I have the others in either minis or full size.

Still no shipment notice though.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Feb 8, 2017)

I'll just leave this here, and you guys can decide...

Is Kylie Jenner selling old lip kits as brand new shades? Fans think so | Metro News


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Feb 8, 2017)

montREALady said:


> So in the Mini Kit, Apricot and High Maintenance are super light. I haven't tried them on my lips yet. Today I'm wearing Head Over Heels and it's gorg. I have a swatch pic and video from last night and pics today wearing HOH on my IG. The link is below. I may put the pics in here later when I have a chance to from my phone.



Thank you for reviewing the new shades from the mini kit. I felt like Apricot and High Maintenance (and Maliboo) would be quite light, however, I'm sure that with the right lip pencils, you can make them work when you do try them on your lips. I loved the swatches that I saw for Head Over Heels prior to it's release so I'm happy to see that it looks just as great as I imagined that it would when worn. 



Icecaramellatte said:


> Still no shipment notice though.



The order that I placed for Kylie's Diary Kyshadow + Blush Palette and the Kiss Me Mini Kit still hasn't shipped yet. Including the day the order was placed, today will make 5 business days that the order has been processing, which is the maximum amount of time they state in the order confirmation that an order can remain in the processing stage. I hope that by today or tomorrow at the latest,  we will get a shipping confirmation.


Marsha Pomells said:


> I'll just leave this here, and you guys can decide...
> 
> Is Kylie Jenner selling old lip kits as brand new shades? Fans think so | Metro News



In the item description for Blitzen, it states that the shade is a "deepened raspberry-plum; a warmer version of Spice." While this doesn't equate to the exact same shade due to the difference in undertone (which in swatches of both Spice and Blitzen swatched side by side, they do practically look exactly the same regardless), my personal assumption was that they would pretty much look the same, which is one of the reasons why I didn't buy the Full-Size 4pc Holiday Kit since I already intended on purchasing the Spice Lip Kit as I wanted the shade and the matching lip pencil  (although in hindsight, I still wish I would have purchased it for the other shades in the set). At most, I expected maybe a slight difference but not one where you could really tell the difference once worn or that would make so much of a difference to warrant a purchase of both shades. Although I do believe people have the right to feel upset if both shades appear to look exactly the same on them, I'm personally not surprised as that was what I pretty much expected after reading the description. Overall though, I'm not well versed enough in makeup enough to differentiate between these things, so my lack of knowledge in this area has spared me from being upset about this for myself, although I am on behalf of customers who feel as though they were sold the same item under a different name. To be honest, I think Kylie Cosmetics has a lot to improve upon as a whole and I hope that they are really making an honest effort to improve for the sake of pleasing their customers. The lack of adequate enough stock for initial releases, order fulfillment time, shipping costs, etc. still need to be addressed and fixed as it appears as though the company is always involved in controversy and there are always complaints from unsatisfied customers on their social media pages.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Feb 8, 2017)

I haven't purchased anything from Kylie Cosmetics. I'm not even fussed about the company. It was something that I found in the good old news app. I can understand that a lot of people will be pissed with the allegations, hence why I shared this and see what you guys think about the whole thing. Even asked a work colleague if she could see a difference, there is only a slight difference... But that's in both mine and my colleague's eyes.


----------



## montREALady (Feb 8, 2017)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Thank you for reviewing the new shades from the mini kit. I felt like Apricot and High Maintenance (and Maliboo) would be quite light, however, I'm sure that with the right lip pencils, you can make them work when you do try them on your lips. I loved the swatches that I saw for Head Over Heels prior to it's release so I'm happy to see that it looks just as great as I imagined that it would when worn.



Love Maliboo!


----------



## montREALady (Feb 8, 2017)

Swatches






Did comparisons with the bday and Koko kits:



Wearing Head Over Heels


[video=youtube;B4gekbB4hr8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4gekbB4hr8[/video]


----------



## montREALady (Feb 8, 2017)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Thanks for the info.  I don't think I need the mini kiit.  I bought the Head over Heels lip kit. I think Poesie is the other color I wanted but I can just buy a lip kit.  Apricot probably wouldn't work on me.  I don't remember what High Maintenance was supposed to look like.  I will look it up.  I haven't tried Mailboo but I probably couldn't pull that one off either.  I think I have the others in either minis or full size.
> 
> Still no shipment notice though.


I personally prefer mini kits over the full-size lip kits because I don't ever finish a lipstick so I'd rather have variety over quantity. I added pics above. 

Really? Wth?? When did you place your order? It took mine 2 days to get to NYC!


----------



## Haven (Feb 8, 2017)

My orders still have not shipped   I did get a "we haven't forgotten about you" email from KC  CS.


----------



## Haven (Feb 9, 2017)

I have been tempted to cancel my order because of the slow shipping, but the "one time release LE" part has stopped me so far.


----------



## montREALady (Feb 9, 2017)

Haven said:


> My orders still have not shipped   I did get a "we haven't forgotten about you" email from KC  CS.



I know someone who placed orders at 6:06pm and 6:08pm and they still haven't shipped. I placed mine at around 6:03pm (my email confirmation came late so I'm going by memory) and I got my order since Monday. I find it so hard to believe that 3 mins makes such a difference!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Feb 10, 2017)

I got a shipping email today.  I was just thinking if they are having the pop up store on Monday, I could get the items then and just cancel my order.  But then I got the shipping notice.  It would have been nice to get my order earlier in case I fell hard for something and would like another.  I have to work late on Monday so there probably won't be anything left by the time I get to line up.


----------



## Haven (Feb 10, 2017)

My first order with the palette and minis arrived today. Everything looks amazing!

My second order shipped today, so I should get it tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## montREALady (Feb 13, 2017)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I got a shipping email today.  I was just thinking if they are having the pop up store on Monday, I could get the items then and just cancel my order.  But then I got the shipping notice.  It would have been nice to get my order earlier in case I fell hard for something and would like another.  I have to work late on Monday so there probably won't be anything left by the time I get to line up.




Don't bother, I hear the line is ridiculous and even the people in the front probably have a 2 hr wait and those in the back may not even get in. WTF?? I'll pop by on Wednesday if they still have stuff. In LA they still had stuff on the 3rd day, but I'm not sure what kind of stock NYC is working with. I was going to scope it out today but it's wayyy too cold/windy.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Feb 13, 2017)

montREALady said:


> Don't bother, I hear the line is ridiculous and even the people in the front probably have a 2 hr wait and those in the back may not even get in. WTF?? I'll pop by on Wednesday if they still have stuff. In LA they still had stuff on the 3rd day, but I'm not sure what kind of stock NYC is working with. I was going to scope it out today but it's wayyy too cold/windy.


Thanks! I was on my way and saw some posts about it right before I hopped on the train. Going home!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Feb 14, 2017)

My Valentine's order came.  The Diary is so cute!  I can't wait to try it.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Feb 15, 2017)

I finally made it to the pop up shop.  It was hard finding current info on social media but when I did someone posted that it was about a 2 hour wait.  This was on my way down about 2:30 but I couldn't get there until 4!  Well, I had to wait a bit longer than that.  So if anyone is going maybe get there before that would be good.  I wasn't sure I could do 2 hours but I gave it a try.  I figured I did about that for the mac sale this summer.

Anyway, I went because of the makeup lover in me and because I really wanted a Rose Gold back up.  I heard that they had some of the limited edition products so I went to get some back ups of my faves and a few permanent items I've been wanting to try.

Figured I'd post in case any one was thinking of going.

Birthday Items I remember
-just copper cream eye shadow, no rose gold
-Poppin Gloss
-Leo lip kit
-I can't remember anything else from this collection

Koko Collection lip colors

Holiday stuff:
-holiday box - the one with a bunch of lip colors and 3 creme shadows and white Kyliner
-holiday kyshadow palette
-holiday mini lip kits
-holiday 4 color lip set (full size)
-Camo cream eyeshadow
-Plum cream eyeshadow
-Merry lip kit
-Jolly
-Dancer Metal
-white kyliner
-stocking
-pom pom

Valentine's Day stuff
-Diary
-duos
-mini lip set
-Valentine's lip kits

They had all the regular line stuff too.  I heard the Peach palette was already sold out.
Oh and they were selling mini lips as singles for $5 each

I bought way too much
-Copper and Camo creme shadows
-Koko set
-holiday 4 lip color set

new to me stuff
-pom pom
-socks
-Chameleon Kyliner
-Ginger lip kit
-Dolce K lip kit
-Poesie Lip kit
-Apricot mini - I had the set but realized I had most of the colors and really just wanted to try Apricot.  I didn't do any math to see if it was worth $5 but I had way too much in my basket.  I put back the 3 lip metals.  Already had them but was getting backups.  I came to my senses.  I did buy the brush set.  I had no intention and no interest in it but yesterday I used the synthetic fluffy brush from Mac Makeup Masters collection and my Natasha Denona eyeshadow went on much more vibrantly than with the other brush I was using.  I was thinking maybe it was to do with the fact it was synthetic.  I don't think I have very many synthetic eye brushes. At least not a variety of them.  I have a few small flat densely packed ones.  So I was curious.  Probably would have done better doing some research but it was an impulse purchase. 

I guess I'll just keep wishing for Rose Gold to come back.

Edit - Oh and one the guys managing the line said Sunday was the last day.


----------



## montREALady (Feb 16, 2017)

I went yesterday at about 1:30 pm, got in close to 3:30 and was out by 3:44 pm. I got the holiday mini lip kit, Kiss Me Valentine's Mini Kit and finally got the Bday Rose Gold Creme Shadow I wanted since after it sold out last summer! LOL. They charge NY taxes. I have a post on my IG if anyone is interested.


----------



## montREALady (Feb 16, 2017)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I finally made it to the pop up shop.  It was hard finding current info on social media but when I did someone posted that it was about a 2 hour wait.  This was on my way down about 2:30 but I couldn't get there until 4!  Well, I had to wait a bit longer than that.  So if anyone is going maybe get there before that would be good.  I wasn't sure I could do 2 hours but I gave it a try.  I figured I did about that for the mac sale this summer.
> 
> Anyway, I went because of the makeup lover in me and because I really wanted a Rose Gold back up.  I heard that they had some of the limited edition products so I went to get some back ups of my faves and a few permanent items I've been wanting to try.
> 
> ...



Oh wow, Rose Gold was there when I went, top shelf above Copper in its own jar. There were only a few in there and I didn't check anywhere else though. I got in the doors around 3:30 pm though.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Feb 16, 2017)

montREALady said:


> Oh wow, Rose Gold was there when I went, top shelf above Copper in its own jar. There were only a few in there and I didn't check anywhere else though. I got in the doors around 3:30 pm though.



You did good.  I couldn't get there any earlier.  No no Rose Gold.  I checked every single one and asked.  Glad you got one.  Its a great color.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Feb 22, 2017)

Some Kylie news:  Apricot and Head over Heels are permanent and launching on Friday.  Kylighters coming on Tuesday.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Feb 24, 2017)

Did a look with the Diary yesterday.  I used more of the cooler shades.  The light pink, lavender and gray shades.  Used Dancer metal on the lips.  Really liked the look.  The pink and lavender shades were quite glittery though and had fall out but I wasn't upset about it.  Very nice spring palette.  I noticed that I left it out open all day and now it won't close properly.  Bummed about it since I liked that the packaging was quite sturdy. I don't know how I messed it up. I thought I only had to worry about getting the white packaging dirty.  I'm going to wedge it between some palettes and see if that helps.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Feb 25, 2017)

For those of you such as myself who don't follow Kylie on snapchat, here is a video from her snapchat featuring the Kylighters:

[video=youtube;ayr16AZTBa8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ayr16AZTBa8[/video]

To be honest, I am not overly impressed with the arm swatches. The texture of the Kylighters look similar to the highlighters in the Anastasia Beverly Hills Ultimate Glow Kit, which unfortunately, did not appeal to me personally. There are videos from her snapchat that show the Kylighters being applied to her and her friend's face that look nice, but I think I'm going to wait until reviews come out from consumers before I purchase any. Also, while I do care more about product performance over packaging, I do think the packaging looks a little cheap, although I do like the design on the highlighter itself (as it falls in line with the drips she uses for a lot of her packaging) and the fact that it comes with a mirror. I personally hope they are priced under $30 each as I currently don't see myself willing to pay more than that due to the packaging, unless the quality of the highlighter itself is on par with other brands that sell their highlighters for $30+.


----------



## laurennnxox (Feb 26, 2017)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> For those of you such as myself who don't follow Kylie on snapchat, here is a video from her snapchat featuring the Kylighters:
> To be honest, I am not overly impressed with the arm swatches. The texture of the Kylighters look similar to the highlighters in the Anastasia Beverly Hills Ultimate Glow Kit, which unfortunately, did not appeal to me personally. There are videos from her snapchat that show the Kylighters being applied to her and her friend's face that look nice, but I think I'm going to wait until reviews come out from consumers before I purchase any. Also, while I do care more about product performance over packaging, I do think the packaging looks a little cheap, although I do like the design on the highlighter itself (as it falls in line with the drips she uses for a lot of her packaging) and the fact that it comes with a mirror. I personally hope they are priced under $30 each as I currently don't see myself willing to pay more than that due to the packaging, unless the quality of the highlighter itself is on par with other brands that sell their highlighters for $30+.


100% agree with everything you said here! I'll definitely be waiting on these. Especially because I just bought the new ABH Nicole G collab palette.


----------



## Haven (Feb 26, 2017)

I just ordered the new abh palette, so I have no business looking at kc highlighters. I am curious about them though. Not impressed with the swatches that I have seen so far.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Feb 26, 2017)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> For those of you such as myself who don't follow Kylie on snapchat, here is a video from her snapchat featuring the Kylighters:
> To be honest, I am not overly impressed with the arm swatches. The texture of the Kylighters look similar to the highlighters in the Anastasia Beverly Hills Ultimate Glow Kit, which unfortunately, did not appeal to me personally. There are videos from her snapchat that show the Kylighters being applied to her and her friend's face that look nice, but I think I'm going to wait until reviews come out from consumers before I purchase any. Also, while I do care more about product performance over packaging, I do think the packaging looks a little cheap, although I do like the design on the highlighter itself (*as it falls in line with the drips she uses for a lot of her packaging*) and the fact that it comes with a mirror. I personally hope they are priced under $30 each as I currently don't see myself willing to pay more than that due to the packaging, unless the quality of the highlighter itself is on par with other brands that sell their highlighters for $30+.


It's funny that you mentioned that but it seems there is some issue with the design as another makeup company already had highlighters with the same design on it.  I thought it matched her dripping theme too but it also reminded me of the Juicy Couture dripping frosting on it new perfume.  But that is not an equal comparison.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Feb 27, 2017)

According to Kylie Cosmetics' social media accounts, the Kylighters are priced at $22 each. Although we don't know how many ounces of product that the highlighters contain at this time, I think the pricing seems decent when considering how the rest of her line is priced. I personally thought they would cost $25+ but I'm glad to see that they are priced lower. I still want to see how others review them before purchasing them, but if the quality turns out to be better than I think is, I would be willing to pay $22 for them.



laurennnxox said:


> 100% agree with everything you said here! I'll definitely be waiting on these. Especially because I just bought the new ABH Nicole G collab palette.



It seems as though there has been a flood of new highlighters being teased or released recently, so I've been much more selective about what I'm going to purchase at this time (new highlighters are always coming out, but so many have come out at once that it seems like we're in highlighter season now, lol). I also just purchased the new Anastasia Beverly Hills Nicole Guerriero Glow Kit on Sunday when it first became available on the app and for me, it overshadowed the kylighters as I preferred the shade selection and the quality of the swatches. Overall though, I still hope that the Kylighters exceed my expectations because I am interested in some of the shades, especially Chocolate Cherry.


Haven said:


> I just ordered the new abh palette, so I have no business looking at kc highlighters. I am curious about them though. Not impressed with the swatches that I have seen so far.



I also ordered the Anastasia Beverly Hills Nicole Guerriero Glow Kit, so I have no business looking at the Kylighters either, lol. It was hard enough for me to not buy all of the new Cover FX Custom Enhancer Drops (especially Halo). Between the glow kit and other highlighter purchases I've made recently, I need to go on a highlighter diet (I know I won't though, lol).


Icecaramellatte said:


> It's funny that you mentioned that but it seems there is some issue with the design as another makeup company already had highlighters with the same design on it.  I thought it matched her dripping theme too but it also reminded me of the Juicy Couture dripping frosting on it new perfume.  But that is not an equal comparison.



It seems like Kylie Cosmetics is involved in these types of issues quite often. People also felt like the box for the Royal Peach Palette looks like the packaging of Huda Beauty's lashes and eyeshadow palette.


----------



## Haven (Feb 28, 2017)

I was able to successfully resist the kylighters this time. Need to see more reviews and swatches before I order one.

Wonder if/when there will be a restock. Hopefully more swatches will be available by then.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Feb 28, 2017)

Haven said:


> I was able to successfully resist the kylighters this time. Need to see more reviews and swatches before I order one.
> 
> Wonder if/when there will be a restock. Hopefully more swatches will be available by then.



I was also able to resist purchasing the Kylighters today, although I did go on the site briefly to see which shades were selling out first. I was hoping that as the release time approached, there would be promo pictures with face swatches that would compel me to want to make a purchase today, however, there weren't and the arm swatches didn't impress me, therefore, I'll also be waiting on reviews. Now that I think about it, I find it a bit strange that there were no promo pictures featuring the Kylighters. For many, if not all of her releases, she features herself or has models wearing the products, however, there were only arm swatches and a single video clip of her friend wearing Salted Caramel posted on the brand's social media accounts. I personally would have liked to see photos of the Kylighters worn on the face (swatches on different skin tones would have been great as well) prior to today's release, but hopefully people who purchased their Kylighters today will have them before the next restock so that reviews will be available and we can make informed decisions on whether we want to purchase them when all of the shades are available again.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Mar 4, 2017)

Review of Kylighter in Salted Caramel (on dark skin)

[video=youtube;3FOa5QEiOe0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3FOa5QEiOe0[/video]

I asked how many ounces of product the Kylighter contains and she said 0.34, which is .06 ounces more than a BECCA highlighter, which I think is pretty good. I'm happy to see that it's not as glittery as the arm swatches, but she did say that it's not as pigmented as other highlighters she owns. I think she had to build up the color a bit and she also sprayed setting spray on her brush to get it to pop more. Overall though, I like the way it looked on her in the video but I also look forward to seeing more reviews (I saw comments from a couple of people who received them today so we should be able to find more reviews before the next restock).


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Mar 4, 2017)

The Kylighters will be restocked at 3:00p.m PST on Thursday, March 9th.


----------



## Haven (Mar 8, 2017)

I still am not sure about the kylighters. I would have to order two because I refuse/don't want to pay the outrageous shipping charge.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Mar 8, 2017)

Haven said:


> I still am not sure about the kylighters. I would have to order two because I refuse/don't want to pay the outrageous shipping charge.



I've watched practically every review that is currently on Youtube, and have been checking Instagram to see further swatches and reviews for the Kylighters. It seems as though the general consensus is that they are not very pigmented. The pigmentation is buildable, as it can be enhanced with heavier application and/or a setting spray. While I would personally like for them to be more pigmented with less swipes, I do like the overall finish I've seen when applied to the face as I think it provides a subtle and more natural looking glow to the skin (which is perfect for work or other occasions in which you might not want to wear a beaming highlighter, lol). I did notice that people who apply it with the Anastasia Beverly Hills A23 brush seem to not complain much about pigmentation, but that's just an observation I made and can't verify unless I tried it myself (I think if you have the brush already, it wouldn't hurt to try it with the Kylighters though). French Vanilla also seems to be the least complained about shade when it comes to pigmentation based on my observations but again, I don't have all of shades to make that determination myself. I'm interested in Salted Caramel, Strawberry Shortcake, Banana Split, and Chocolate Cherry, however, I would only purchase two at first to see if I like them before purchasing two more. Right now, I'm still a bit on the fence about whether I want to buy them at all, buy two during tomorrow's restock, or just buy them at a later time.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 9, 2017)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I've watched practically every review that is currently on Youtube, and have been checking Instagram to see further swatches and reviews for the Kylighters. It seems as though the general consensus is that they are not very pigmented. The pigmentation is buildable, as it can be enhanced with heavier application and/or a setting spray. While I would personally like for them to be more pigmented with less swipes, I do like the overall finish I've seen when applied to the face as I think it provides a subtle and more natural looking glow to the skin (which is perfect for work or other occasions in which you might not want to wear a beaming highlighter, lol). I did notice that people who apply it with the Anastasia Beverly Hills A23 brush seem to not complain much about pigmentation, but that's just an observation I made and can't verify unless I tried it myself (I think if you have the brush already, it wouldn't hurt to try it with the Kylighters though). French Vanilla also seems to be the least complained about shade when it comes to pigmentation based on my observations but again, I don't have all of shades to make that determination myself. I'm interested in Salted Caramel, Strawberry Shortcake, Banana Split, and Chocolate Cherry, however, I would only purchase two at first to see if I like them before purchasing two more. Right now, I'm still a bit on the fence about whether I want to buy them at all, buy two during tomorrow's restock, or just buy them at a later time.



My highlighter order is due in today.  Thanks for the tip on the Anastasia brush.  I do have that one.  It isn't really my favorite highlighter brush because I think it picks up a lot of product.  I do think the brush used makes all the difference with highlighters.  If I have one I don't like I will experiment with different brushes before I give up on it.  I do think I'm not the best when it comes to reviewing highlighters as I like all kinds.  Subtle, high sheen, glittery, wet look ones. Love them all.  I find there is a place for all of them in my highlighter wardrobe.


----------



## Haven (Mar 9, 2017)

So I broke down and ordered kylighters. I am hopeless. LOL


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Mar 10, 2017)

Icecaramellatte said:


> My highlighter order is due in today.  Thanks for the tip on the Anastasia brush.  I do have that one.  It isn't really my favorite highlighter brush because I think it picks up a lot of product.  I do think the brush used makes all the difference with highlighters.  If I have one I don't like I will experiment with different brushes before I give up on it.  I do think I'm not the best when it comes to reviewing highlighters as I like all kinds.  Subtle, high sheen, glittery, wet look ones. Love them all.  I find there is a place for all of them in my highlighter wardrobe.


What shade(s) did you get? Please let us know how you like it (them) when you use it (them) and what brush that you used to apply it (them). I typically use the Real Techniques Setting brush for my highlighters but sometimes, depending on the formula, I have use a different brush for the highlighter to perform the way it should. I think if anyone has a hard time with the Kylighters, it might be good to try different brushes to see if that helps like you said. Like you, I also like different types of highlighters (not the type in the Anastasia Beverly Hills Ultimate Glow Kit though) for different occasions so I don't discriminate as long as it looks nice.


Haven said:


> So I broke down and ordered kylighters. I am hopeless. LOL


Which shades did you get? I also ordered two Kylighters yesterday so you're not alone, lol. I decided to step out on a limb and order the two shades I originally didn't want (French Vanilla and Cotton Candy Cream). I've mainly seen these shades swatched and used on lighter skin tones (as they were recommend for those with lighter skin tones), however, I saw all of shades swatched on a darker skin tone (photo credit to @alazialogan on instagram) and they look nice, so I thought that I would try them myself.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Mar 10, 2017)

I got a shipping confirmation email at 2:19pm EST. I wasn't expecting my order to ship so quickly since many people complained about slow shipping during the initial launch of the Kylighters, however, I'm glad they're making an effort to improve on shipping time and hope this continues (overall though, my orders typically ship pretty quickly).


----------



## Haven (Mar 10, 2017)

My order has actually shipped! I usually have to wait over a week for shipping, which is really irritating.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 10, 2017)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> What shade(s) did you get? Please let us know how you like it (them) when you use it (them) and what brush that you used to apply it (them). I typically use the Real Techniques Setting brush for my highlighters but sometimes, depending on the formula, I have use a different brush for the highlighter to perform the way it should. I think if anyone has a hard time with the Kylighters, it might be good to try different brushes to see if that helps like you said. Like you, I also like different types of highlighters (not the type in the Anastasia Beverly Hills Ultimate Glow Kit though) for different occasions so I don't discriminate as long as it looks nice.


More than I meant to get:  Banana Split, Strawberry Shortcake, Chocolate Cherry and Salted Caramel. 

 I used Salted Caramel today.  I used it with my new favorite highlighter brush, the Wayne Goss fan brush.  I think it went on just fine.  I was wondering why people were favoring the Anastasia highlighter brush so I put more on with that brush.  It was a bit more than I like so I blended it out with the Wayne Goss blush.  I agree it is not a bam in your face highlighter but I was fine with it.  It is a golden champagne color to me.  I find many champagne colors to be too cool so this was nice to me.  It is kind of close to my skin color so I think even if it was bam in your face on other people, it wouldn't be on me.  I think it did make a nice sheen and will work for the days I can't figure out which highlighter to use with which blush.  I will say that I did not get a chance to check it in different kinds of lighting throughout the day like a usually do with a new highlighter.   I just tried it out tonight with the 159 and it went on similar to the Wayne Goss Fan brush.  I am curious to see how it goes on with the Mac 189, an old but pretty dense brush.

I do think I might also try it with the Marc Jacobs new liquid highlighter.  I just tested it on my hand when it came but was on the fence about it.  It is champagne but a little bit cooler than I usually go for.  I haven't tried it on the face yet.  These might pair well together.  I have been playing with layering highlighters lately.

So, is it the end all highlighter?  No.  Mac still rules as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Mar 11, 2017)

Velvet Lip Kits will be launching March 16 at 3pm PST. They are described as creamy, smooth, non-drying, and pigmented liquid lipsticks.[h=1][/h]
View attachment 59096
View attachment 59097

I'm interested in Rosie and possibly Dazzle, but I don't think I'll be getting them during the first launch since I just bought the Kylighters.​


Haven said:


> My order has actually shipped! I usually have to wait over a week for shipping, which is really irritating.



What shades did you order? I'm glad to hear your order shipped quickly as well! Hopefully orders will always be shipped out this quickly moving forward.


Icecaramellatte said:


> More than I meant to get:  Banana Split, Strawberry Shortcake, Chocolate Cherry and Salted Caramel.
> I used Salted Caramel today.  I used it with my new favorite highlighter brush, the Wayne Goss fan brush.  I think it went on just fine.  I was wondering why people were favoring the Anastasia highlighter brush so I put more on with that brush.  It was a bit more than I like so I blended it out with the Wayne Goss blush.  I agree it is not a bam in your face highlighter but I was fine with it.  It is a golden champagne color to me.  I find many champagne colors to be too cool so this was nice to me.  It is kind of close to my skin color so I think even if it was bam in your face on other people, it wouldn't be on me.  I think it did make a nice sheen and will work for the days I can't figure out which highlighter to use with which blush.  I will say that I did not get a chance to check it in different kinds of lighting throughout the day like a usually do with a new highlighter.   I just tried it out tonight with the 159 and it went on similar to the Wayne Goss Fan brush.  I am curious to see how it goes on with the Mac 189, an old but pretty dense brush.
> I do think I might also try it with the Marc Jacobs new liquid highlighter.  I just tested it on my hand when it came but was on the fence about it.  It is champagne but a little bit cooler than I usually go for.  I haven't tried it on the face yet.  These might pair well together.  I have been playing with layering highlighters lately.
> So, is it the end all highlighter?  No.  Mac still rules as far as I'm concerned.



Thank you for your in-depth review of Salted Caramel. I see in your signature that you wear NC43 in MAC's Studio Fix Foundation and you said that Salted Caramel is close to your skintone, so that helped give me a point of reference of how the shade may perform on me (I wear NW45). With the shades I purchased (French Vanilla and Cotton Candy Cream), I want a more subtle highlight so now I know to definitely avoid the Anastasia Beverly Hills A23 brush since you said it picks up more product. I don't have the Wayne Goss Fan Brush but I do have the Wayne Goss Air Brush and the Real Techniques Setting Brush, so I may use it on those shades. Should I like how the highlighters perform, I would purchase the rest of the shades and would use the Anastasia Beverly Hills A23 brush as I would like for the pigmentation to show through on those shades a bit more. Overall though, I think between your review and others, I think people who like subtle highlighters may like these and if one wants a beaming highlighter, these might not suit their taste. I think there is a time and place for subtle highlighters so I personally think I could get great use out of them.


----------



## Haven (Mar 11, 2017)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Which shades did you get? I also ordered two Kylighters yesterday so you're not alone, lol. I decided to step out on a limb and order the two shades I originally didn't want (French Vanilla and Cotton Candy Cream). I've mainly seen these shades swatched and used on lighter skin tones (as they were recommend for those with lighter skin tones), however, I saw all of shades swatched on a darker skin tone (photo credit to @alazialogan on instagram) and they look nice, so I thought that I would try them myself.



I also ordered French vanilla and CCC.  I ordered salted caramel as well. They should be here on Monday!


----------



## Haven (Mar 11, 2017)

I can't edit my last post. I was wondering if there is any info about the kylighters being eye safe. I am assuming they are not.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Mar 11, 2017)

Haven said:


> I can't edit my last post. I was wondering if there is any info about the kylighters being eye safe. I am assuming they are not.



I saw a few Youtubers use the Kylighters as eyeshadows and to highlight their brow bones and inner corners, however, I am currently unaware of whether the packaging has a warning not to use them on the eyes or not.



Haven said:


> I also ordered French vanilla and CCC.  I ordered salted caramel as well. They should be here on Monday!



My order also has an expected delivery date of the 13th. I live in south Florida so I'll be amazed if they actually get here on Monday, lol. Please let us know how you like the shades when you use them. I'll review them when I use them as well.


----------



## Haven (Mar 14, 2017)

I got my order on Saturday and tried CCC yesterday. I really liked the effect that I got. The highlight is work appropriate subtle. It is definitely visible but not "from outer space" visible. Which us ok because I have a few (ahem) other highlighters some of which are blindingly bright. 

I am considering ordering one of the velvets, but I wonder if I have colourpop shades that are similar in color & quality.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Mar 16, 2017)

I received my French Vanilla and Cotton Candy Cream Kylighters on Monday, however, I am just wearing them for the first time today. I applied French Vanilla on one side of my face and Cotton Candy Cream on the other side with the Anastasia Beverly Hills A23 brush (I cleaned my brush in between applications with the Vera Mona Color Switch). I barely tapped my brush into them and was able to pick up a lot of product. I had no issues with pigmentation or getting them to show up on my skin. They are subtle highlighters as many have mentioned, however, they provide a beautiful, lit from within glow, which I honestly love. I wear NW45 in MAC Studio Fix Fluid Foundation and Chestnut in Anastasia Beverly Hills Stick Foundation for reference. I like both shades, but at the moment, I prefer Cotton Candy Cream. Since the Kylighters are being restocked today, I will probably order Salted Caramel and Strawberry Shortcake.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 16, 2017)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I received my French Vanilla and Cotton Candy Cream Kylighters on Monday, however, I am just wearing them for the first time today. I applied French Vanilla on one side of my face and Cotton Candy Cream on the other side with the Anastasia Beverly Hills A23 brush (I cleaned my brush in between applications with the Vera Mona Color Switch). I barely tapped my brush into them and was able to pick up a lot of product. I had no issues with pigmentation or getting them to show up on my skin. They are subtle highlighters as many have mentioned, however, they provide a beautiful, lit from within glow, which I honestly love. I wear NW45 in MAC Studio Fix Fluid Foundation and Chestnut in Anastasia Beverly Hills Stick Foundation for reference. I like both shades, but at the moment, I prefer Cotton Candy Cream. Since the Kylighters are being restocked today, I will probably order Salted Caramel and Strawberry Shortcake.


So glad you are satisfied with your purchases.  I finally wore Chocolate Cherry today.  It was nice. I bought Strawberry Shortcake but still haven't tried it.  I'm having a hard time remembering in the morning which ones I need to try.  I have bought so many highlighters in the last 2 weeks, it is crazy.  I wore one of the Anastasia shades the other day and thought Oh wait, I was supposed to wear one of the Kylie ones.  Highlighters are coming out left and right.

Edit - Oh and I wanted Dazzle lip kit but decided to wait a bit.  Did know of anything else I wanted and didn't want to pay shipping anyway.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Mar 20, 2017)

Matte Pressed Powder Blushes will be launched this Friday at 3pm PST. Will any of you be picking any up?









Haven said:


> I got my order on Saturday and tried CCC yesterday. I really liked the effect that I got. The highlight is work appropriate subtle. It is definitely visible but not "from outer space" visible. Which us ok because I have a few (ahem) other highlighters some of which are blindingly bright.
> I am considering ordering one of the velvets, but I wonder if I have colourpop shades that are similar in color & quality.


I'm happy to hear that you like Cotton Candy Cream. Personally, it's my favorite amongst the two shades, but I also really like French Vanilla. Please let us know how you like French Vanilla when you get around to wearing it. I love my blinding highlighters but it's also nice to have some subtle highlighters. As far as the new Velvet Lip Kits, I'm interested in getting Rosie but I'm not in a rush to get it. 


Icecaramellatte said:


> So glad you are satisfied with your purchases.  I finally wore Chocolate Cherry today.  It was nice. I bought Strawberry Shortcake but still haven't tried it.  I'm having a hard time remembering in the morning which ones I need to try.  I have bought so many highlighters in the last 2 weeks, it is crazy.  I wore one of the Anastasia shades the other day and thought Oh wait, I was supposed to wear one of the Kylie ones.  Highlighters are coming out left and right.
> 
> Edit - Oh and I wanted Dazzle lip kit but decided to wait a bit.  Did know of anything else I wanted and didn't want to pay shipping anyway.


I'm glad to hear that you are satisfied with your Kylighters as well. I purchased Salted Caramel and Strawberry Shortcake last Thursday and received them today, so I will let you know how I like them when I try them. I'll probably wear Strawberry Shortcake first this week since I think the shade is more unique in my highlighter collection than Salted Caramel. I'm interested in purchasing Chocolate Cherry and Banana Split so I'm happy to hear you like Chocolate Cherry and am looking forward to your opinion of Banana Split when you get around to wearing it. The market has been flooded with highlighters recently so it's hard to keep up, lol.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 21, 2017)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Matte Pressed Powder Blushes will be launched this Friday at 3pm PST. Will any of you be picking any up?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know if I'll get any of these this week.  I don't like that they are coming out with stuff every week.  It seems like they come out with stuff before I even get to try the stuff from my last order.  I do like a shade or two though so who knows.


----------



## Haven (Mar 21, 2017)

The blush shade that I am most interested in is apparently in the diary palette, so I don't feel the need to order since I have that palette.  I will probably skip this release and wait for swatches to see if I want any other shades.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 21, 2017)

THis chick is killing me...  *closes eyes*


----------



## Haven (Mar 23, 2017)

No swatches one day before launch?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 24, 2017)

I saw some yesterday but I think it was rather late.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 24, 2017)

Instagram


----------



## Haven (Mar 24, 2017)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I saw some yesterday but I think it was rather late.



Thank you. Are you planning on ordering any?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 25, 2017)

I picked up two.  Hopeless Romantic and Hot and Bothered.  I blame catching my highlight in a mirror a few times yesterday and loving it and thinking Oh why not?  No sell outs though.  Maybe everyone else is tired of the hoopla. It was the fastest order I have ever made though.  I just hope it doesn't take forever to ship.

Edit - I don't know if I posted but I've been wearing Strawberry Shortcake all week.  It looks just okay in my home lighting but fab in natural outdoor lighting.  Go figure.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 25, 2017)

hopeless romantic is my type of shade.  I also like Virginity and xrated. 





Icecaramellatte said:


> Instagram


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 25, 2017)

Haven said:


> So I broke down and ordered kylighters. I am hopeless. LOL



AHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! Honey, I laughed so hard when I read this!!! Eh, you're just like me  So I'm thinking about the CCC highlighter. Is it really any different than all the other 764543537679 highlighters we have LOL?! And I might get 2 of the blushes. I've ordered so much makeup in the past week that I could open my own cosmetics counter  And then there was the Anthropologie sale....


----------



## Haven (Mar 26, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! Honey, I laughed so hard when I read this!!! Eh, you're just like me  So I'm thinking about the CCC highlighter. Is it really any different than all the other 764543537679 highlighters we have LOL?! And I might get 2 of the blushes. I've ordered so much makeup in the past week that I could open my own cosmetics counter  And then there was the Anthropologie sale....



I do really like the subtle glow that the highlighters give. Are they unique? Honestly not really. Having said that I am glad that I have them and don't regret buying them.

I am waiting for more pics of the blushes before I order. I have the diary palette, and the blushes in that don't wow me. Maybe the newly released ones are better?


----------



## Haven (Mar 27, 2017)

I ordered two lip velvets over a week ago, and they still have not shipped. Of course kc took the money out of my account right away after I ordered. If they don't ship today (about 10 days after the order was placed) I plan on canceling.

When I ordered the highlighters, they shipped the next day. That rarely happens with my orders from kc.

I think that the CS and shipping delays are annoying a lot of customers based on what I have read online.


----------



## Haven (Mar 29, 2017)

Yesterday I contacted CS asking to cancel my velvet order and asking for a refund. Guess who got a shipping notice soon afterward? LOL


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Mar 29, 2017)

Does anyone know if the blush shade Virginity is the same exact shade as the Virginity blush in the Diary Palette from the Valentine's Day collection? 


Icecaramellatte said:


> I picked up two.  Hopeless Romantic and Hot and Bothered.  I blame catching my highlight in a mirror a few times yesterday and loving it and thinking Oh why not?  No sell outs though.  Maybe everyone else is tired of the hoopla. It was the fastest order I have ever made though.  I just hope it doesn't take forever to ship.
> Edit - I don't know if I posted but I've been wearing Strawberry Shortcake all week.  It looks just okay in my home lighting but fab in natural outdoor lighting.  Go figure.


Please let us know how you like the blushes when you wear them. Those are the two shades that I'm interested in the most (besides Virginity, which I'm still unsure whether it's the same shade as the Virginity shade in the Diary palette that I already have). I'm happy to hear that you love Strawberry Shortcake. I wore it two days ago and love it. I can't decide whether I like Cotton Candy Cream or Strawberry Shortcake better. Of the shades I have in hand, the only shade I haven't worn is Salted Caramel but I'll let you all know how I like it when I wear it. 


Haven said:


> I ordered two lip velvets over a week ago, and they still have not shipped. Of course kc took the money out of my account right away after I ordered. If they don't ship today (about 10 days after the order was placed) I plan on canceling.
> When I ordered the highlighters, they shipped the next day. That rarely happens with my orders from kc.
> I think that the CS and shipping delays are annoying a lot of customers based on what I have read online.





Haven said:


> Yesterday I contacted CS asking to cancel my velvet order and asking for a refund. Guess who got a shipping notice soon afterward? LOL


I'm sorry to hear that they took so long to ship out your order. That's completely unacceptable for an order to take over 10 days to be shipped, only for them to coincidentally ship it out after you requested a cancellation. I thought they were making improvements on shipping time since my first two Kylighter orders shipped the day after I ordered them but for some reason, it seems like this company is still struggling sometimes to not ship within the timeframe stated in the order confirmation emails. I placed two orders last Friday for more Kylighters (Cotton Candy Cream and Strawberry Shortcake for my mother and Chocolate Cherry and Banana Split) and they shipped today so fortunately, they shipped within a reasonable time, however, like you, I did see a lot of complaints these past few days about people who were waiting up to 2 weeks for their orders to ship.


----------



## montREALady (Mar 30, 2017)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Matte Pressed Powder Blushes will be launched this Friday at 3pm PST. Will any of you be picking any up?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't because I literally hadn't gotten my order from the week before yet, or just did, either way I found that was too much $ to be giving Kylie in two weeks, lmao! If I get any of them, it will be Hopeless Romantic. In the last order I got Chocolate Cherry Kylighter and Rosie Velvet. Love them both.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Mar 30, 2017)

montREALady said:


> I didn't because I literally hadn't gotten my order from the week before yet, or just did, either way I found that was too much $ to be giving Kylie in two weeks, lmao! If I get any of them, it will be Hopeless Romantic. In the last order I got Chocolate Cherry Kylighter and Rosie Velvet. Love them both.



To be honest, the rate at which she's released products this month has been a little overwhelming for me, so I've found myself needing to practice some self restraint because I'm also not trying to give her my coins every week (although I ended up doing so for 3 weeks in a row), lol. She released 6 Kylighters, 5 blushes, 4 Velvet Lip Kits, and re-released the Koko Collection as singles this month and she's currently teasing a collaboration that I'm sure will be announced soon. I ended up ordering 6 Kylighters (one in each shade) for myself and 2 on my mother's behalf (the two she liked the best based on what she saw me wear). I'll probably order 3 of the blushes and 1 velvet lip kit next month and who knows what ever else she'll be releasing next month. Anyways, I'm glad to hear you love the Rosie Velvet Lip Kit and Chocolate Cherry Kylighter! I've been stalling on ordering the Rosie Velvet Lip Kit as I wanted to see how it looked on someone close to my skin tone so I checked out your instagram and love it! The next time I order, I'll get that and the Hopeless Romantic Blush. Chocolate Cherry is currently on it's way to me so hearing that you and Icecaramellatte like it has me excited.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 30, 2017)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Does anyone know if the blush shade Virginity is the same exact shade as the Virginity blush in the Diary Palette from the Valentine's Day collection?
> 
> Please let us know how you like the blushes when you wear them. Those are the two shades that I'm interested in the most (besides Virginity, which I'm still unsure whether it's the same shade as the Virginity shade in the Diary palette that I already have). I'm happy to hear that you love Strawberry Shortcake. I wore it two days ago and love it. I can't decide whether I like Cotton Candy Cream or Strawberry Shortcake better. Of the shades I have in hand, the only shade I haven't worn is Salted Caramel but I'll let you all know how I like it when I wear it.
> 
> ...


Oh no. Don't make me want Cotton Candy Cream.  I don't know about Virginity.  The shades that are supposed to be the same look different in pics.  I would keep a look out for a Youtube video. Someone is bound to get it and compare.  I got a shipping notice a few days ago.  I think it is supposed to come Saturday.  So videos are probably coming or already up.


----------



## Haven (Apr 2, 2017)

I think that I will take a break from this brand for a while. I find dealing with their CS and the delayed shipping nonsense frustrating. Nothing against the products. I actually like what I have ordered in the past. 

The same issues happened with colourpop (same company different brand), and I haven't been ordering from them either.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Apr 16, 2017)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Oh no. Don't make me want Cotton Candy Cream.  I don't know about Virginity.  The shades that are supposed to be the same look different in pics.  I would keep a look out for a Youtube video. Someone is bound to get it and compare.  I got a shipping notice a few days ago.  I think it is supposed to come Saturday.  So videos are probably coming or already up.



I love Cotton Candy Cream and I'm an enabler so I personally think you should get it if you haven't already. And with the current Easter promotion, this would be the perfect time.

The description for the Virginity blush was recently updated and now states that it is the same shade as the Virginity blush in Kylie's Diary. Since I have Kylie's Diary already, I will be passing on it, however, I did buy the other two blushes that I wanted to take advantage of the current Easter promotion and get a free product. I bought the Hot and Bothered and Hopeless Romantic blushes and selected the Exposed Lip Liner as the free product. I've been wanting to try Exposed, however, I was weary about the color so I figured this would be a good opportunity to try it without paying for it since the lip pencils can be worn alone as a lipstick anyways. 



Haven said:


> I think that I will take a break from this brand for a while. I find dealing with their CS and the delayed shipping nonsense frustrating. Nothing against the products. I actually like what I have ordered in the past.
> 
> The same issues happened with colourpop (same company different brand), and I haven't been ordering from them either.



Although I haven't had issues with customer service, I've also decided to take a break from the brand since the remaining items I want are permanent and I'm in no rush to get them. Plus, after buying all of the Kylighters, I needed a break, lol. I did, however, buy two items on Thursday that I've been wanting so I could get a free product during their Easter promotion. I'm tempted to buy the last two items I wanted from the brand to get another free product, but after coming off Ulta's 21 Days of Beauty promotion and then making a list for Sephora's upcoming semi annual sale, I don't know if I should, lol.


----------



## Haven (Apr 17, 2017)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Although I haven't had issues with customer service, I've also decided to take a break from the brand since the remaining items I want are permanent and I'm in no rush to get them. Plus, after buying all of the Kylighters, I needed a break, lol. I did, however, buy two items on Thursday that I've been wanting so I could get a free product during their Easter promotion. I'm tempted to buy the last two items I wanted from the brand to get another free product, but after coming off Ulta's 21 Days of Beauty promotion and then making a list for Sephora's upcoming semi annual sale, I don't know if I should, lol.



I tried to order some of the blushes a few weeks ago. After waiting over 12 days for a shipping notice, I gave up and cancelled the order. I was tempted by the promo, but I am still irritated by my last attempt.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Apr 18, 2017)

A video has been posted on Kylie Cosmetics social media accounts advertising a collaboration with her sister Kim that's supposed to be coming soon (KKW X KYLIE COSMETICS). I noticed there was an emphasis on the liquid lipstick they were wearing in the ad so I'm assuming that it's gonna be a lip kit. I don't know if it's just gonna be that single shade or if it's part of a collection of products but I guess we'll find out with time. I can already tell that the shade they wore isn't going to work for me so I will be passing on it.



Haven said:


> I tried to order some of the blushes a few weeks ago. After waiting over 12 days for a shipping notice, I gave up and cancelled the order. I was tempted by the promo, but I am still irritated by my last attempt.



That's absolutely unacceptable. There is no reason why it should take a company over 12 days to ship in stock products. I don't blame you for taking a break.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 19, 2017)

Yes. I just saw it on Snapchat.  It looks like a boxed set of 4 liquid lipsticks in nude shades. Think peachy/pinky nudes.  They are in pale rose packaging.  It look like it could be a matte metal packaging but it was hard to tell.  They will be available on 4/25.  They are a new finish.  Looks like they don't completely dry down.  I don't know if they will be available in singles.  Oh and the box looked nicer or sturdier than the Koko Collection box.  But I can't be sure.  The video goes by fast.  No info on price.

I would like to get it but don't know if it is in the cards this go around.  Let's see how the price goes but I think quite a bit is coming out next week.  I think a few things even on the same day.  Competition is fierce!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Apr 20, 2017)

For those of you such as myself who don't have Snapchat, here is the video featuring the KKW X Kylie 4 Piece Kit. As Icecaramellatte stated, it will be available on 4/25 at 3:00pm PST for $45.
[video=youtube;OhieJYF-5oU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OhieJYF-5oU[/video]



Icecaramellatte said:


> Yes. I just saw it on Snapchat.  It looks like a boxed set of 4 liquid lipsticks in nude shades. Think peachy/pinky nudes.  They are in pale rose packaging.  It look like it could be a matte metal packaging but it was hard to tell.  They will be available on 4/25.  They are a new finish.  Looks like they don't completely dry down.  I don't know if they will be available in singles.  Oh and the box looked nicer or sturdier than the Koko Collection box.  But I can't be sure.  The video goes by fast.  No info on price.
> 
> I would like to get it but don't know if it is in the cards this go around.  Let's see how the price goes but I think quite a bit is coming out next week.  I think a few things even on the same day.  Competition is fierce!



I hope you are able to get it! The price is reasonable, the packaging looks good, and the colors are nice if you like peachy/pinky nudes. Unfortunately, I'll personally be passing on this set as I don't think the shades would be flattering on me, however, I think a lot of people will like these shades and since it's in collaboration with the most popular sister, it is sure to be a big hit.


----------



## mollyv6 (Apr 20, 2017)

I like the KKW set but it's so hard to actually get stuff.  I hate the stress of it all and just wish these things wouldn't sell out in seconds!!!


----------



## Haven (Apr 20, 2017)

I like the colors in the KKW set!

 Debating whether I want to go through the stress of trying to order it and the irritation of waiting endlessly for it to ship if I am successful at ordering. I am not bitter at all lol.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Apr 20, 2017)

Haven said:


> I like the colors in the KKW set!
> 
> Debating whether I want to go through the stress of trying to order it and the irritation of waiting endlessly for it to ship if I am successful at ordering. I am not bitter at all lol.



Yeah....this set is going to FLY off shelves


----------



## Haven (Apr 25, 2017)

Well I ended up ordering the KKW collab. Wonder how many weeks it will take to ship LOL


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Apr 25, 2017)

Haven said:


> Well I ended up ordering the KKW collab. Wonder how many weeks it will take to ship LOL


Me, too!  It's been a long time since I ordered anything....birthday collection maybe?  I couldn't resist the nudes and the creme formula, which I'm sure will be similar to CP satin (my fav).  Hopefully, these ship soon and do not look like butt on me, lol.


----------



## MaryJane (Apr 26, 2017)

These colors aren't really unique are they? The first time I saw them I was reminded of the Too Faced Sweet Peach glosses. Jaclyn Hill did a video review of these, she liked the colors and formula but commented on they wore off pretty quickly. At the start of the video she commented on having one on for 45 minutes and from what i could tell, it looked like she wasn't wearign anything.


----------



## mollyv6 (Apr 26, 2017)

Haven said:


> Well I ended up ordering the KKW collab. Wonder how many weeks it will take to ship LOL


Me, too!  I forgot and then hoped online around 3:13 and was surprised it hadn't sold out yet!  I haven't bought much from Kylie other than the burgundy palette and the rose gold cream shadow so I hope I like these.  I'm not one for matte anything so these were some of the first lip products that interested me, plus I'm a sucker for pink anything.


----------



## leonah (Apr 28, 2017)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Me, too!  It's been a long time since I ordered anything....birthday collection maybe?  I couldn't resist the nudes and the creme formula, which I'm sure will be similar to CP satin (my fav).  Hopefully, these ship soon and do not look like butt on me, lol.



I instantly thought of you when I saw the swatches! very allie


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Apr 28, 2017)

leonah said:


> I instantly thought of you when I saw the swatches! very allie


LOL!  I'll post pics if they ever ship, haha.  I need more nudes like a hole in my head....oh well!


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 29, 2017)

Anybody love the velvets in Charm & Harmony???


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 29, 2017)

Pretty but I will find the dupes!!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 4, 2017)

My KKW nudes arrived this afternoon!  First impressions are be glad I bought them, so you don't have to.  I will say the packaging is beautiful!  Great presentation!  I'm fair, neutral, and my lips are not very pigmented.  Each of these shades looked essentially identical on me, so the first swatches were more accurate, IMO.  I actually wonder if they photo-enhanced later images because I remember all the comments on the announcement post essentially saying they all looked the same (because they did in that photo).  I also find the formula very lacking.  It's greasy and patchy.  I may change my mind, but so far not a fan and glad these were not crazy expensive.  It's raining here, so I'll try to do swatches another time when the light will be better and more lifelike.

PS-The card included 'from Kim' indicated a surprise coming, so I assume there's more to this collab that will be announced soon.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 4, 2017)

They all looked bright nude peach on me.  No brown, and not much pink.  Maybe other skin tones will fair better than me.


----------



## elegant-one (May 4, 2017)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> My KKW nudes arrived this afternoon!  First impressions are be glad I bought them, so you don't have to.  I will say the packaging is beautiful!  Great presentation!  I'm fair, neutral, and my lips are not very pigmented.  Each of these shades looked essentially identical on me, so the first swatches were more accurate, IMO.  I actually wonder if they photo-enhanced later images because I remember all the comments on the announcement post essentially saying they all looked the same (because they did in that photo).  I also find the formula very lacking.  It's greasy and patchy.  I may change my mind, but so far not a fan and glad these were not crazy expensive.  It's raining here, so I'll try to do swatches another time when the light will be better and more lifelike.
> 
> PS-The card included 'from Kim' indicated a surprise coming, so I assume there's more to this collab that will be announced soon.



Eh, that's a bummer! Are you going to send them back? Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 4, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Eh, that's a bummer! Are you going to send them back? Thanks for letting us know!



Send them back? 

With their customer service, I'm just happy they: a. arrived and b. only a week and a half after I ordered them.  (Plus, I'm pretty sure they do not accept returns unless defective.)

And you're welcome!  I think they were going for something like the NARS x CG tints, and it's just not.


----------



## elegant-one (May 4, 2017)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Send them back?
> 
> With their customer service, I'm just happy they: a. arrived and b. only a week and a half after I ordered them.  (Plus, I'm pretty sure they do not accept returns unless defective.)
> 
> And you're welcome!  I think they were going for something like the NARS x CG tints, and it's just not.



 They are defective....they put 4 of the same shade in the package! LOL! Sorry dear.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 4, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> They are defective....they put 4 of the same shade in the package! LOL! Sorry dear.



 oh you!

They look different in the tubes, but it's just not very discernible on my lips for the most part.


----------



## Haven (May 4, 2017)

Well they still have not shipped my KKW collab order, and I was thinking about canceling the order.  Hearing that the formula sucks and they are all the same shade seals the deal. I guess that I should be thankful that their CS sucks LOL


----------



## elegant-one (May 4, 2017)

What is wrong with them! Hope you can cancel.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 4, 2017)

Haven said:


> Well they still have not shipped my KKW collab order, and I was thinking about canceling the order.  Hearing that the formula sucks and they are all the same shade seals the deal. I guess that I should be thankful that their CS sucks LOL



That's so weird because you're west coast, right?

I hope you don't regret the decision.  I'll feel bad since it's at least partially due to my review.  I'll still post swatches.  Maybe it's a skin tone thing or would work better over primer.


----------



## Haven (May 4, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> What is wrong with them! Hope you can cancel.


Same thing happened with my last order. I ordered two blushes and two weeks later got fed up and cancelled the order.


----------



## Haven (May 4, 2017)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> That's so weird because you're west coast, right?
> 
> I hope you don't regret the decision.  I'll feel bad since it's at least partially due to my review.  I'll still post swatches.  Maybe it's a skin tone thing or would work better over primer.


I live in a suburb of Los Angeles. When the orders actually do ship, I get them within 1-2 days. Problem is that it typically takes over 2 weeks for my orders to ship - almost every freakin time. 

I haven't cancelled yet (still thinking about it). I sent a po'd email though. I would like to try these products myself if they ever friggin ship.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (May 5, 2017)

In celebration of Cinco de Mayo, Kylie Cosmetics is currently running a promotion for a free matte lip kit with the purchase of a matte lip kit. The promotion ends at 11:59pm PST tonight.


----------



## Haven (May 5, 2017)

The bitchy email worked. My order shipped this morning. Back on my break from this company.


----------



## elegant-one (May 5, 2017)

Haven said:


> The bitchy email worked. My order shipped this morning. Back on my break from this company.



 I love bitchy emails!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (May 6, 2017)

Since I got the last two lip products that I wanted during yesterday's promotion, I won't be participating in today's promotion. My mother wanted the Head Over Heels Lip Kit and I wanted the Exposed Lip Kit so we bought Head Over Heels, got Exposed for free and I threw in the Rosie Lip Kit to get free shipping and handling yesterday. It seems as though Kylie Cosmetics has these types of promotions for free lip products during the holidays as of late, so moving forward, I probably won't purchase permanent lip products until she has these promotions again. 


Haven said:


> The bitchy email worked. My order shipped this morning. Back on my break from this company.



I'm glad to hear that your order shipped, but it's a shame you had to send an email in order for them to do so. I guess if that's the only way to get anything done though, you have to do what you have to do. There are still people complaining that their orders haven't been shipped so who knows how long it would have taken had you not emailed them, especially now that they've probably gotten a new flood of orders from the Cinco de Mayo promotions.


----------



## elegant-one (May 6, 2017)

Are the highlighters really shimmery? I'm still curious about Charm & Harmony shades. Did anyone get those?


----------



## mollyv6 (May 6, 2017)

I don't like the KKW set.  All but Kimmie look bad on me.  I thought they applied streaky and the applicators felt scratchy.
	

		
			
		

		
	




L to R: Kimberly, Kim, Kiki, Kimmie


----------



## elegant-one (May 6, 2017)

mollyv6 said:


> I don't like the KKW set.  All but Kimmie look bad on me.  I thought they applied streaky and the applicators felt scratchy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Oh geeze, they all do look very similar.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (May 10, 2017)

I received an "We haven't forgotten about you!" email today in regards to my order from the 5th. Excluding that day, it's only been 3 business days since I placed my order, but I'm hoping that my order will ship by Friday at the latest. 



elegant-one said:


> Are the highlighters really shimmery? I'm still curious about Charm & Harmony shades. Did anyone get those?


The highlighters are subtle and provide a lit from within glow, so they aren't shimmery like the original swatches Kylie posted. I would recommend them if you aren't looking for a beaming highlighter that would blind the aliens, lol. As far as the velvets, I only purchased Rosie so unfortunately I can't provide any feedback on those specific shades. BTW, Kylie teased 3 new Velvet shades a couple of days ago:


----------



## elegant-one (May 10, 2017)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I received an "We haven't forgotten about you!" email today in regards to my order from the 5th. Excluding that day, it's only been 3 business days since I placed my order, but I'm hoping that my order will ship by Friday at the latest.
> 
> 
> The highlighters are subtle and provide a lit from within glow, so they aren't shimmery like the original swatches Kylie posted. I would recommend them if you aren't looking for a beaming highlighter that would blind the aliens, lol. As far as the velvets, I only purchased Rosie so unfortunately I can't provide any feedback on those specific shades. BTW, Kylie teased 3 new Velvet shades a couple of days ago:



 Ok thanks my dear!!! 

I bet those 3 all look like the same shade LOLOL!!! Those nails


----------



## leonah (May 11, 2017)

mollyv6 said:


> I don't like the KKW set.  All but Kimmie look bad on me.  I thought they applied streaky and the applicators felt scratchy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I only like the kimmie one just like you the other ones would be way too light on me so it's a skip for me. how is the formula?


----------



## mollyv6 (May 11, 2017)

leonah said:


> I only like the kimmie one just like you the other ones would be way too light on me so it's a skip for me. how is the formula?


The formula doesn't seem to be anything special to me.  It felt sort of greasy and thin.  I prefer the feel of other lipsticks that have a similar finish.  I had a really hard time getting the product to apply smooth.  

This will probably be the last item I buy from Kylie since I haven't really loved anything I've purchased and everything is too hyped up.  I always get stressed trying to checkout on her site and it seems like I'm not alone.  Money saved moving forward.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (May 13, 2017)

I received a shipment confirmation email at 11:44am EST today for the order that I placed on the 5th. Although the order didn't ship within the processing time promised in the order confirmation email, I'm glad that it shipped as soon as it did as it seems like many people are still waiting for their orders to be shipped. In saying that though, I still think it's ridiculous that they can't ship within the timeframe stated in order confirmation emails. At this point, they either need to improve shipping time (which would be preferable) or extend the timeframe of the processing times.


----------



## bailsquad (May 15, 2017)

I'm thinking of buying Love Bite and Posie K, what do you think about the colors?

Love Bite | Lip Kit – Kylie Cosmetics℠ | By Kylie Jenner
Posie K | Lip Kit – Kylie Cosmetics℠ | By Kylie Jenner


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (May 16, 2017)

They teased a photo of the three new velvet lip shades on their social media with the caption "Kylie has a surprise for you today," however, they took it down after receiving a lot of complaints from customers who didn't receive their orders from the previous launch and sale. They definitely need to fulfill previous orders before launching new products.



bailsquad said:


> I'm thinking of buying Love Bite and Posie K, what do you think about the colors?
> 
> Love Bite | Lip Kit – Kylie Cosmetics℠ | By Kylie Jenner
> Posie K | Lip Kit – Kylie Cosmetics℠ | By Kylie Jenner



I have both shades and like them both. Between the two, I prefer Love Bite, however, they are both nice shades so you can't go wrong with either one.


----------



## Haven (May 17, 2017)

I am still taking a hiatus from kc because their CS is horrible, and they never ship products (at least to me).


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (May 29, 2017)

Koko Kollection Liquid Lip Collection and Koko Pressed Powder Palette

[video=youtube;g0EkBU7IqgE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0EkBU7IqgE[/video]

To be honest, I think I'll be passing on this collection. The bronzer in the Koko Pressed Powder Palette will be too light for me to use and all of the shades in the palette look similar to the colors used in the BECCA x Chrissy Teigan Face Palette and/or the BECCA x Jaclyn Hill Face Palette. As for the Liquid Lip Collection, I can definitely see two colors working for me but I am unsure about the other two shades. I would have to see lip swatches on darker skin to determine whether I would buy it or not because I don't want to spend about $40 (if she will price them similarly to the first Koko Collection Liquid Lip Collection) and only like 2 out of the 4 products.


----------



## Haven (May 31, 2017)

I also plan on skipping. Besides my issues with kc CS & not shipping orders, two of the lip colors would go unused. Plus I didn't see swatches of the blush or bronzer anywhere - just the highlighters.

 The palette looks a lot like recent releases from other companies that I already have, so the formula would have to be phenomenal for me to purchase.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (May 31, 2017)

Koko Kollection Liquid Lip Collection and Koko Pressed Powder Palette are $40 each.



Haven said:


> I also plan on skipping. Besides my issues with kc CS & not shipping orders, two of the lip colors would go unused. Plus I didn't see swatches of the blush or bronzer anywhere - just the highlighters.
> The palette looks a lot like recent releases from other companies that I already have, so the formula would have to be phenomenal for me to purchase.



NikkieTutorials reviewed the collection on her Youtube channel. She applied everything in the collection except for the darker highlighter in Koko Pressed Powder Palette.

[video=youtube;O1ex4YMXDEY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O1ex4YMXDEY&t=12s[/video]


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 31, 2017)

Haven said:


> I also plan on skipping. Besides my issues with kc CS & not shipping orders, two of the lip colors would go unused. Plus I didn't see swatches of the blush or bronzer anywhere - just the highlighters.
> 
> The palette looks a lot like recent releases from other companies that I already have, so the formula would have to be phenomenal for me to purchase.





BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Koko Kollection Liquid Lip Collection and Koko Pressed Powder Palette are $40 each.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed. I think I would only wear two colors but I'm curious. I really like the look of the blush. I'm undecided.


----------



## shontay07108 (May 31, 2017)

I got the lip set from this new collection and the dazzle lip velvet. I have yet to try the lip velvet and after seeing swatches there was no way for me to pass up this second Khloe kit. Surprisingly, the checkout process was extremely fast.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jun 1, 2017)

shontay07108 said:


> I got the lip set from this new collection and the dazzle lip velvet. I have yet to try the lip velvet and after seeing swatches there was no way for me to pass up this second Khloe kit. Surprisingly, the checkout process was extremely fast.



I'm glad to hear that the checkout process went without a hitch. Please let us know how you like the products once you use them.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 6, 2017)

Mmm...so I got my package yesterday and all in all I've played with these products for maybe 5 to 10 minutes. I want to give it more time, but I'm gonna go ahead and say that this Koko collection is a letdown. The first one is way, way better in quality. These colors are nice (for the most part), but the formula is a problem. Bunny, the darker, supposedly mauve color comes out lighter on me. That's the one shade I thought would be a hit on me, but it looks like a pasty concealer on my lips. The dusty coral shade is kinda chalky and uneven. It's a problem on the outer lip. Trying to wear it I needed a brown liner on the outside and a color that matches the lipstick all over my lips and I still had to work it with my fingers. At that point I didn't bother to play around more with the brighter color because I was exhausted. However, I played with it enough to know that that formula isn't much better either. The gloss is sad because it comes out thick and super sparkly. That kind of color really should not be opaque and the chunkiness of the formula keeps it from being subtle or playing well with other products. 

So, this is not a must have at all! Save your money. This is the only Kylie product that I am really disappointed in (I haven't tried the blushes or highlighters though). For what it costs I will continue to play, but this is a total pass.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 6, 2017)

I forgot to add that I ordered the Dazzle satin lip and that is actually lovely.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jun 6, 2017)

shontay07108 said:


> Mmm...so I got my package yesterday and all in all I've played with these products for maybe 5 to 10 minutes. I want to give it more time, but I'm gonna go ahead and say that this Koko collection is a letdown. The first one is way, way better in quality. These colors are nice (for the most part), but the formula is a problem. Bunny, the darker, supposedly mauve color comes out lighter on me. That's the one shade I thought would be a hit on me, but it looks like a pasty concealer on my lips. The dusty coral shade is kinda chalky and uneven. It's a problem on the outer lip. Trying to wear it I needed a brown liner on the outside and a color that matches the lipstick all over my lips and I still had to work it with my fingers. At that point I didn't bother to play around more with the brighter color because I was exhausted. However, I played with it enough to know that that formula isn't much better either. The gloss is sad because it comes out thick and super sparkly. That kind of color really should not be opaque and the chunkiness of the formula keeps it from being subtle or playing well with other products.
> 
> So, this is not a must have at all! Save your money. This is the only Kylie product that I am really disappointed in (I haven't tried the blushes or highlighters though). For what it costs I will continue to play, but this is a total pass.



I'm sorry to hear that you are unsatisfied with In Love With The Koko. It's disappointing to hear that the quality of the formula has declined in comparison to the previous Koko Collection as well. I was considering purchasing this set during the restock but I definitely won't be as my concerns about the two shades that I felt wouldn't work for me were confirmed by your review. I also had higher hopes for Doll and Sugar Plum, however, the opaqueness of the gloss coupled with the chunky formula, and the poor formulation of the brighter color make this collection a hard pass for me. Between this collection and her collection with Kim, I haven't been impressed with Kylie Cosmetics as of late. The new Velvet Lip Kits haven't drawn me in much either (the shades don't look bad but none of them are speaking to my soul, lol).


shontay07108 said:


> I forgot to add that I ordered the Dazzle satin lip and that is actually lovely.



I'm happy to hear that you like Dazzle! I haven't seen or read many reviews of Dazzle on darker skin so it's nice to hear that you like it. I might have to check it out now.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jun 11, 2017)

The Vacation Edition Collection (Summer Collection) will be released on June 15th at 3pm PST. The collection contains the following:

3 Ultra Glow Loose Powder Highlighters - Tahiti, Santorini, and Fiji
1 Matte Liquid Lipstick & Lip Liner - June Bug
2 Super Glitter Glosses - Glitz and Glamour
1 Send Me More Nudes 4 Piece Matte Liquid Lipstick Set and 1 Send Me More Nudes 4 Piece Velvet Liquid Lipstick Set - Naked, Birthday Suit, Commando, Bare
1 Take Me On Vacation Pressed Powder Eyeshadow Palette
1 Wet Set (4 Glowing Pressed Powders) - Privacy Please, Do Not Disturb, Unbothered, and Get-A-Way
1 Skinny Dip Face Duo Bronzer and Highlighter

Edit: I added a Youtube video to this post of Kylie's swatches of the collection from her snapchat:

[video=youtube;weGyFRitGhw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=weGyFRitGhw[/video]


----------



## Haven (Jun 12, 2017)

I may order the vacation eyeshadow palette. Nothing else is catching my attention right now.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jun 12, 2017)

Haven said:


> I may order the vacation eyeshadow palette. Nothing else is catching my attention right now.



I'm interested in the majority of the collection with the exception of the Skinny Dip Face Duo Bronzer and Highlighter because I don't think the bronzer is going to be deep enough for my skintone. The Send Me More Nudes Matte and Velvet Liquid Lipstick Sets are nice but I'm unsure of how I'd like them on my skintone as well, so those are just a maybe for me. If I were to get a set, it would be just one and it would probably be the matte set. The 2 Super Glitter Glosses are pretty, but I'm not 100% sure right now if I would buy them. I'm definitely getting the 3 Ultra Glow Loose Powder Highlighters and I'll most likely be getting the Wet Set as well since I've been good about not getting a bunch of highlighters recently and feel like I can splurge, lol. The Take Me On Vacation Eyeshadow Palette is super pretty so I'll most likely be getting this as well.


----------



## Haven (Jun 12, 2017)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I'm interested in the majority of the collection with the exception of the Skinny Dip Face Duo Bronzer and Highlighter because I don't think the bronzer is going to be deep enough for my skintone. The Send Me More Nudes Matte and Velvet Liquid Lipstick Sets are nice but I'm unsure of how I'd like them on my skintone as well, so those are just a maybe for me. If I were to get a set, it would be just one and it would probably be the matte set. The 2 Super Glitter Glosses are pretty, but I'm not 100% sure right now if I would buy them. I'm definitely getting the 3 Ultra Glow Loose Powder Highlighters and I'll most likely be getting the Wet Set as well since I've been good about not getting a bunch of highlighters recently and feel like I can splurge, lol. The Take Me On Vacation Eyeshadow Palette is super pretty so I'll most likely be getting this as well.


I have been on a highlighter binge lately due to  huda and becca, so I am trying to resist the wet set. I am debating about the nude velvets because the KKW collab was a letdown for me. I still use the KKW lippies though. 

If I am being good, then I will only order the eyeshadow palette. If not, then the wet set will make it into my cart too. Probably some lip products too.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jun 12, 2017)

I'm undecided.  The nudes look better to me than KKW but which to get mattes or velvets?  I'm a highlighter junkie so all are tempting.  I want the glitter glosses the most.  I don't know, it is a big collection and as usual, no prices given and short notice.  So hard for a beauty junkie to make plans.  I like this collection but I'm thinking birthday collection will be around the corner.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jun 13, 2017)

Here are the prices of the collection:

Vacation Palette $52
Face duo $34
Lip kit $30
Ultra Glow $14
4 Piece Lip Sets $45
Wet Set $62
Super Glitter Gloss $15
Bundle (includes everything but wet set) $250


----------



## Haven (Jun 13, 2017)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Here are the prices of the collection:
> 
> Vacation Palette $52
> Face duo $34
> ...


Thank you for this info! Definitely restricting my purchases because of pricing. Probably no wet set for me.  Just the eyeshadow palette- maybe. It is all too $$ IMHO


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jun 15, 2017)

I wonder why they didn't do a makeup bag for this collection.  I think it would have gone well with the Vacation theme.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 15, 2017)

Kylie has lost her mind with these prices. I wanted that Wet Set palette, but not for that price. The lip kit seems too pricy and I wanted a gloss, but I'm not gonna place an order just for that. This is a skip for me.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jun 15, 2017)

I got the 3 Ultra Glow Kylighters, the 2 Super Glitter Glosses, The June Bug Lip Kit, and the Eyeshadow Palette. I may or may not get the Wet Set during the next restock.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 15, 2017)

I have never bought anything by Kylie, so I have no idea what the quality of the products are ( have heard good things about her lip kits) but I'm gobsmacked looking at that price list. I mean, her makeup definitely sells out, so perhaps she thinks she can command those prices, but I would guess that these prices are steep for the majority of her fan base. Wow.


----------



## Haven (Jun 15, 2017)

I ordered the eyeshadow palette. I have had only great experiences with her shadows.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jun 16, 2017)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I'm undecided.  The nudes look better to me than KKW but which to get mattes or velvets?  I'm a highlighter junkie so all are tempting.  I want the glitter glosses the most.  I don't know, it is a big collection and as usual, no prices given and short notice.  So hard for a beauty junkie to make plans.  I like this collection but I'm thinking birthday collection will be around the corner.



Did you end up ordering anything? I personally think that Kylie Cosmetics needs to send out PR packages earlier and give more advanced notice on pricing information, especially for limited edition collections. I like to see reviews and watch how products work in action prior to purchasing them (especially from a company that doesn't accept returns) and many people need time to plan their purchases because not everyone can just spend a considerable amount of money on short notice. 


Icecaramellatte said:


> I wonder why they didn't do a makeup bag for this collection.  I think it would have gone well with the Vacation theme.



I think a makeup bag that matched the color scheme of the collection would have matched the theme perfectly as you definitely need a makeup bag if you're going on vacation.



Haven said:


> Thank you for this info! Definitely restricting my purchases because of pricing. Probably no wet set for me.  Just the eyeshadow palette- maybe. It is all too $$ IMHO





shontay07108 said:


> Kylie has lost her mind with these prices. I wanted that Wet Set palette, but not for that price. The lip kit seems too pricy and I wanted a gloss, but I'm not gonna place an order just for that. This is a skip for me.





lipstickaddict said:


> I have never bought anything by Kylie, so I have no idea what the quality of the products are ( have heard good things about her lip kits) but I'm gobsmacked looking at that price list. I mean, her makeup definitely sells out, so perhaps she thinks she can command those prices, but I would guess that these prices are steep for the majority of her fan base. Wow.



After doing calculations and comparisons to other products in her regular line, some of the products in this collection are definitely overpriced. Products such as the liquid lipstick sets and the lip glosses are on par with her regular pricing (even though the velvet lip set should have been slightly cheaper since her velvet lip kits are cheaper than her matte lip kits, but I digress), but products like the eyeshadow palette, the ultra glow highlighters, the skinny dip duo, and the wet set are overpriced. She always increases the prices of limited edition collection lip kits by $1 so I expected that, but overall, these products could be priced more reasonably.


Haven said:


> I ordered the eyeshadow palette. I have had only great experiences with her shadows.



I'm glad to hear that you got the eyeshadow palette! It was one of the items you wanted the most. Fortunately, it didn't sell out quickly so it wasn't a hassle to get. I was wavering a bit about getting it but I decided to order it and I'm glad I did because now it's sold out and supposedly, according to Kylie's instagram, the collection won't be restocked (I don't know if I believe that but we'll see). My order for it shipped out this morning.


----------



## Haven (Jun 23, 2017)

Well CS is playing games again regarding my palette order. I cannot get a straight answer when I ask about the order status. They keep stalling me by asking questions about the order that they should (and probably do) already know the answers to. 

How hard is it to look up an order by number (assigned by your company) and let me know it's status?


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 23, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> I have never bought anything by Kylie, so I have no idea what the quality of the products are ( have heard good things about her lip kits) but I'm gobsmacked looking at that price list. I mean, her makeup definitely sells out, so perhaps she thinks she can command those prices, but I would guess that these prices are steep for the majority of her fan base. Wow.



Most of the lip shades are really pretty. Love the eyeshadow palettes!!! The shades & texture is always very nice.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 23, 2017)

Haven said:


> Well CS is playing games again regarding my palette order. I cannot get a straight answer when I ask about the order status. They keep stalling me by asking questions about the order that they should (and probably do) already know the answers to.
> 
> How hard is it to look up an order by number (assigned by your company) and let me know it's status?



GOSH!!!!! What is up with them & your orders!!! Miss chatting with you!


----------



## Haven (Jun 23, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> GOSH!!!!! What is up with them & your orders!!! Miss chatting with you!


Miss chatting with you too. I have been busy with "real life drama" and not posting much lately. 

I sent KC CS the info they asked for and got a generic form letter email response.


----------



## VAL4M (Jun 24, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> I have never bought anything by Kylie, so I have no idea what the quality of the products are ( have heard good things about her lip kits) but I'm gobsmacked looking at that price list. I mean, her makeup definitely sells out, so perhaps she thinks she can command those prices, but I would guess that these prices are steep for the majority of her fan base. Wow.


Me it is all the drama that make me wait before ordering AND the Canadian currency LOL


----------



## style-addict (Jun 24, 2017)

I got a generic response too....which made me even more mad. 

It was also signed with this 
"Best, Mary Jo K
Team Kylie Cosmetics"

So you can't even tell me your real name, customer service rep? I know for a fact your name is not Mary Jo K since she has a lipkit named after her grandmother!! 






Haven said:


> Miss chatting with you too. I have been busy with "real life drama" and not posting much lately.
> 
> I sent KC CS the info they asked for and got a generic form letter email response.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jun 24, 2017)

Haven said:


> Well CS is playing games again regarding my palette order. I cannot get a straight answer when I ask about the order status. They keep stalling me by asking questions about the order that they should (and probably do) already know the answers to.
> 
> How hard is it to look up an order by number (assigned by your company) and let me know it's status?





Haven said:


> Miss chatting with you too. I have been busy with "real life drama" and not posting much lately.
> 
> I sent KC CS the info they asked for and got a generic form letter email response.





style-addict said:


> I got a generic response too....which made me even more mad.
> 
> It was also signed with this
> "Best, Mary Jo K
> ...



I'm so sorry to hear about the poor customer service you two are receiving. This is completely unacceptable. I understand that her company is still relatively young, but by now, simple tasks such as giving a status update on an order and addressing a customer by their name and not the name of a lip kit shade is basic customer service practices. With all of the complaints they receive every time a collection is released about poor shipment time and service, when is this gonna be improved? I don't understand how at this point, Kylie has allowed her company to gain such a bad reputation for it's customer service and in my opinion, has seemingly made no effort to improve it. Her name is literally in the title of the company's name so this reflects poorly on her as well.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jun 27, 2017)

My Vacation order arrived late last night.  I didn't even see it until it was past my bedtime.  I had seen that tracking said it was at the post office yesterday but I never saw an out for delivery notice so I figured it would come today.  Nope!  I don't know if they knocked - probably not but it was on the door step.   Anyhoo.  I was too tired to try much but I did look at every thing though.

Oh I got the bundle.  If I want most of the products, I have been going for the bundle so that I can get everything without it selling out on me.  This strategy did not work for me this time.  I still missed the wet set.  I heard a few days ago that a restock announcement on the wet set is coming but no date announced yet.  I have noticed that once it is mentioned, the restock date is a day or so later.  Not much notice with this company so I'm assuming the restock will be this week.  I would have thought early this week but I just saw on IG that it is Khloe's birthday so they are doing a discount and GWP on the KoKo collection items today.  This makes me think the restock will be later this week.

Anyhoo.  I wanted most items from the Vacation Collection.  I didn't really want the bronzer/highlighter duo though.  The bronzer is crazy light.  I figured I couldn't wear it but I was surprised by how light it was.  It should make someone happy though.  The highlighter is nice but I didn't need it.  I did wear it today though.
I only tried one of the lip colors last night.  It went on quite smooth.  I was surprised because I hadn't moisturized my lips before I applied it but my lips didn't feel dry at all.

I wore the eyeshadow palette today and so far so good.  The colors I wore are pigmented and blended out easily.  I put the matte yellow on the inner corner and it went on yellow!  Most shades like these don't really show up true on me but this one did as well as the peach.  I don't know if a matte shade works for inner corner highlight so I may have goofed with that one.  The shimmer shade I wore was quite pigmented and wore well.  Better than the shimmers in the peach palette I think.  The colors are nice in this palette.  The pans are smaller than I had anticipated but the packaging is great.  Cardboard but weighty.

In fact, I was quite impressed by all the packaging.  I think they stepped it up a notch.  Even the lip kits had the weighty boxes like the KKW ones. The tubes of the lip colors are frosted and have a rubbery feel to them.  I like the boxes too.  It will be hard for me to throw them out.

I have quite a few things to try while I wait for the Wet Set to restock.


----------



## Haven (Jun 27, 2017)

I actually got my eyeshadow palette today. Haven't had a chance to play with it yet. I was tempted by today's promo but was able to skip.

I have been thinking about the wet set. Wonder if it is simply OG colourpop highlighters pressed in a palette.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jun 28, 2017)

I received my eyeshadow palette on the 19th and the rest of my orders on the 23rd. I haven't worn any of the products yet but I'm excited try to everything since I've heard good things about the majority of the items I've purchased with the exception of the June Bug Lip Kit, which people have said is not the same shade as shown on the model on the website (many people say it's a lighter shade that leans a bit on the pinker side). I saw the promotion for the Koko Kollection yesterday but passed on it because I already have the items that I wanted from the collection (the 3 matte liquid lipsticks and the gloss from when it was originally released as a set). As I am still interested in the Wet Set, I will most likely purchase it during the restock.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jun 28, 2017)

Restock tomorrow at 3pm Pacific/6pm eastern.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jun 28, 2017)

Haven said:


> I actually got my eyeshadow palette today. Haven't had a chance to play with it yet. I was tempted by today's promo but was able to skip.
> 
> I have been thinking about the wet set. *Wonder if it is simply OG colourpop highlighters pressed in a palette*.




That's what I was thinking but I'm so curious. I'm definitely getting it.  Well I'm going to try anyway.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jun 28, 2017)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I received my eyeshadow palette on the 19th and the rest of my orders on the 23rd. I haven't worn any of the products yet but I'm excited try to everything since I've heard good things about the majority of the items I've purchased with the exception of the June Bug Lip Kit, which people have said is not the same shade as shown on the model on the website (many people say it's a lighter shade that leans a bit on the pinker side). I saw the promotion for the Koko Kollection yesterday but passed on it because I already have the items that I wanted from the collection (the 3 matte liquid lipsticks and the gloss from when it was originally released as a set). As I am still interested in the Wet Set, I will most likely purchase it during the restock.


I wore the palette again today.  Same colors but a different combo.  Must try some other colors.  Maybe tomorrow.  Ooh Good to know about June Bug.  I haven't tried that one yet or the powder highlighters. I ran short on time today so I didn't want to take the chance on a loose powder product when I am rushing.  Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Haven (Jun 29, 2017)

I fell for the hype and now have a confirmed order for the wet set from today's restock. Hope it is worth it. When I eventually get it I plan to compare it to my colourpop highlighters.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jun 29, 2017)

Icecaramellatte said:


> That's what I was thinking but I'm so curious. I'm definitely getting it.  Well I'm going to try anyway.



Were you able to get it during the restock today? I hope you were able to!



Haven said:


> I fell for the hype and now have a confirmed order for the wet set from today's restock. Hope it is worth it. When I eventually get it I plan to compare it to my colourpop highlighters.



I'm happy to hear that you were able to get the Wet Set! I was able to get it as well and fortunately, with no hassle. I waited a few seconds in the waiting room and was able to check out in less than a minute. After I placed my order, I didn't check back to see if it was still in stock but I did read where people said that it remained in stock longer than the first release but still sold out in 10 minutes.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jun 29, 2017)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Were you able to get it during the restock today? I hope you were able to!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes.  I got one!  I had the same experience.  Done in a minute.  I was thinking as my cursor hovered over the refresh button before launch how crazy it all was.  But I did it anyway.  Go Figure.  I can't wait to get it.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jun 29, 2017)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Yes.  I got one!  I had the same experience.  Done in a minute.  I was thinking as my cursor hovered over the refresh button before launch how crazy it all was.  But I did it anyway.  Go Figure.  I can't wait to get it.



I'm glad to hear you got it as well with no hassle! I also can't wait to get it as all of the reviews that I've seen for it thus far have been great and recommended it as one of the top items to get. The pigmentation looks really good if you like a beaming highlight.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jun 30, 2017)

I got a shipment confirmation for The Wet Set a couple of minutes ago! I hope everyone who purchased from yesterday's restock has their order shipped out quickly.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jun 30, 2017)

Me too!


----------



## Haven (Jun 30, 2017)

Well miracles do happen. I got a shipping notice too. Next day shipping-there is a first.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 3, 2017)

My Wet Set just arrived!  I had been checking my door all day and finally decided to only check every 1/2 hour.  Checked at 7 pm - nothing.  Checked 7:30pm - box on the doorstep.  It has been so bad lately that I put a sign on the door saying ring the bell on days I'm expecting a package and they still don't ring it.  I just don't understand.  

The item was wrapped quite well.  In a cardboard envelope and then surrounded by that foam packaging I just received in my Colourpop order and packed in their regular size black box.  The packaging of the item is quite heavy.  Surprised.  Oh but it must be due to the mirror inside.  Nice size mirror.  I don't need it though.  The design on the packaging looks quite nice.  I can't wait to try this.  I hope they restock soon for anyone who still wants it.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 7, 2017)

Did you guys see this new promotion?
Instagram

Pretty good deal.  I wish I hadn't ordered the Apricot lip kit with my last order.  I did put it in my cart just to see how it works and it didn't work with Apricot but just about everything else including the new Vacation collection.  I'm thinking it is just a glitch or something.  It seems that almost all shades are available as a free gift. They also have a brush kit as a choice that is not listed in the promotion but it shows up as a choice. If you were thinking of getting something, now might be a good time. 

I cut and paste this from the site:
Summertime Fine Promotion starts at 8:00am PST on July 7th.

Customers can choose a free gift with the purchase of any Matte Liquid Lip Kit, Velvet Liquid Lip Kit, Kyliner, Kylighter, Blush or Kyshadow Palette.

Offer open to all customers while supplies last.

Promotion ends when product is no longer available.

Items are not automatically added to cart. Items must be added before checkout and customer can select items based on the number of qualifying items purchased.

Products cannot be applied after the order has been placed.

Promotion ends when product is no longer available, or at 7:59am PST on July 10th, whichever comes first.​


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jul 7, 2017)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Did you guys see this new promotion?
> Instagram
> 
> Pretty good deal.  I wish I hadn't ordered the Apricot lip kit with my last order.  I did put it in my cart just to see how it works and it didn't work with Apricot but just about everything else including the new Vacation collection.  I'm thinking it is just a glitch or something.  It seems that almost all shades are available as a free gift. They also have a brush kit as a choice that is not listed in the promotion but it shows up as a choice. If you were thinking of getting something, now might be a good time.
> ...



Thanks for posting about the promotion! Unfortunately, I can't take full advantage of the promotion because I have most of what I want already, however, I did get the Poison Berry Velvet Lip Kit (I saw someone close to my skintone review it in a video about a week ago and I loved how it looked on her so I've been wanting this shade ever since) and the Brown Kyliner Kit for free (I've been wanting this Kyliner Kit for a LONG time but I just couldn't push myself to buy it so I was glad to get it for free). Since there wasn't anything else I wanted, I paid for shipping and handling and dreaded doing so. I tried so hard to find something else I could get to bump me to $40 to get free shipping and handling but I didn't want to force myself to get something I didn't really want and figured I was getting a free item priced at over $20 anyways, so paying $8.95 wasn't as bad (I won't do it again though, lol). Did you end up getting anything?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 7, 2017)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Thanks for posting about the promotion! Unfortunately, I can't take full advantage of the promotion because I have most of what I want already, however, I did get the Poison Berry Velvet Lip Kit (I saw someone close to my skintone review it in a video about a week ago and I loved how it looked on her so I've been wanting this shade ever since) and the Brown Kyliner Kit for free (I've been wanting this Kyliner Kit for a LONG time but I just couldn't push myself to buy it so I was glad to get it for free). Since there wasn't anything else I wanted, I paid for shipping and handling and dreaded doing so. I tried so hard to find something else I could get to bump me to $40 to get free shipping and handling but I didn't want to force myself to get something I didn't really want and figured I was getting a free item priced at over $20 anyways, so paying $8.95 wasn't as bad (I won't do it again though, lol). Did you end up getting anything?



No.  I was in the same predicament.  The only thing I wanted was the Cotton Candy highlighter. It didn't seem worth the trouble.  I can just add it on to my next order.  I'm still thinking something is coming next month so.  But I was so surprised that virtually everything was eligible as either a qualifying purchase or a gift.  I'm assuming they trying to clear out inventory for an August release.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jul 18, 2017)

Icecaramellatte said:


> No.  I was in the same predicament.  The only thing I wanted was the Cotton Candy highlighter. It didn't seem worth the trouble.  I can just add it on to my next order.  I'm still thinking something is coming next month so.  But I was so surprised that virtually everything was eligible as either a qualifying purchase or a gift.  I'm assuming they trying to clear out inventory for an August release.



I was also surprised that so many products were eligible as either a qualifying purchase or gift. From what I recall, the only items that were qualified in previous promotions were lip products so it was nice to see it extended to almost everything on her site, although I already had mostly everything I wanted already. She hinted today on her snapchat that she will be releasing another birthday collection so I'm sure we'll be getting details about what the collection contains soon. She released her first birthday collection on August 1st last year so I'm sure it will probably be released around that date this year. If that's the case, at least we have a bit of notice this time as she typically announces a collection shortly before it's released.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jul 24, 2017)

The birthday collection was supposed to be revealed today, however, Kylie announced on her Twitter today that it will be revealed tomorrow instead. In the meantime, they have restocked some items from the Vacation collection, such as the 3 Ultra Glow Kylighters and the Take Me On Vacation Eyeshadow Palette.


----------



## LiliV (Jul 24, 2017)

I'm ready for the birthday launch.  My one big complaint with Kylie launches is that she'll tease something and then be like "it launches in 4 seconds!" and I have no time to budget for it lol Once I saw the preliminary teases last week I was like ok, this time I'm prepared! lol


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 25, 2017)

Upcoming Birthday Collection Posted via Snapchat. Products launch August 1 at 3pm pacific

Anyone buying?


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 25, 2017)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Upcoming Birthday Collection Posted via Snapchat. Products launch August 1 at 3pm pacific
> 
> Anyone buying?



I don't know if I'm actually going to buy given how disappointed I was by the last Khloe collection, but I am looking at that lip set. That's really the only thing tempting me. The shadow/face palette has too many shadow shades that I don't want. The packaging always draws me to her stuff, though.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 25, 2017)

shontay07108 said:


> I don't know if I'm actually going to buy given how disappointed I was by the last Khloe collection, but I am looking at that lip set. That's really the only thing tempting me. The shadow/face palette has too many shadow shades that I don't want. *The packaging always draws me to her stuff, though.*


I get it.  I'm a sucker for hearts and stars.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jul 25, 2017)

For those of you who don't have Snapchat such as myself, here is the video on youtube from her Snapchat where she shows and swatches the 2017 Birthday Collection:

[video=youtube;1M0IWPVhKeg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1M0IWPVhKeg[/video]

List of all of the products in the collection:

1. Set of 4 Brushes
2. Makeup Bag
3. 2 Ultra Glow Kylighters - King and Queen
4. 6pc Mini Velvet Liquid Lipstick Set - LA, Party Girl, Birthday Suit (was available in full size in the Send Me More Nudes Velvet Liquid Lipstick Set), Sprinkle, Commando (was available in full size in the Send Me More Nudes Velvet Liquid Lipstick Set), Surprise Me
5. 6pc Mini Matte Liquid Lipstick Set - One Wish, Baby Girl (was available in full size in the In Love With The Koko Set), Angel (was available in full size in the Christmas 4 Pc Liquid Lipstick and Lip Gloss Set), June Bug (was available in full size as a lip kit in the Vacation Collection), All Nighter, Gorg (was available in full size in the 4pc Koko Collection Matte Liquid Lipstick and Lip Gloss Set)
6. 2 Lip Glosses - Cherry Pie and Cupcake
7. 1 Lip Kit - Twenty
8. I Want It All Face Palette
9. Bedazzled Candy K Liquid Lipstick


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jul 25, 2017)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Anyone buying?



Here's my tentative list of items I want from the collection:

1. 2 Ultra Glow Kylighters - King and Queen
2. 6pc Mini Matte Liquid Lipstick Set 
3. Lip Gloss - Cherry Pie 
4. 1 Lip Kit - Twenty
5. I Want It All Face Palette

Are you buying anything?


----------



## Haven (Jul 25, 2017)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Upcoming Birthday Collection Posted via Snapchat. Products launch August 1 at 3pm pacific
> 
> Anyone buying?


Not sure yet. Maybe the lip kit and the palette.


----------



## LiliV (Jul 26, 2017)

I'm not interested in anything.  I love the glittery packaging but I hate pinks and everything is pink lol I looked at the Ultra Glows but I have Santorini and Tahiti from the vacation collection already


----------



## Haven (Jul 26, 2017)

The birthday collection isn't "grabbing me" at this time. I don't really know why, but the excitement is not there. 

Having said that, I will probably get sucked into the hype and buy something. As usual!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 27, 2017)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Here's my tentative list of items I want from the collection:
> 
> 1. 2 Ultra Glow Kylighters - King and Queen
> 2. 6pc Mini Matte Liquid Lipstick Set
> ...


Definitely:
Beauty Book

Probably:
Makeup Bag

Maybe:
Queen Ultra Glow-pink highlighter
Twenty Lip Kit
cupcake gloss
mini lip set


Haven said:


> The birthday collection isn't "grabbing me" at this time. I don't really know why, but the excitement is not there.
> 
> Having said that, I will probably get sucked into the hype and buy something. As usual!


I agree.  It is not grabbing me as much as last year's collection.  Maybe because I was hoping for more cream eyeshadows.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jul 30, 2017)

Here are the prices of each item in the collection as well as the bundle:

Lip kit $30
Matte Mini kit $36 
Velvet Mini kit $36
Birthday book $54 
Each Lip Gloss $15
Each Ultra Glow $14 
Limited edition birthday vial $60
Makeup Bag $36 
Makeup Brush set $30

Bundle $175 and includes: 
Twenty Lip kit 
Matte mini kit
Queen ultra glow 
Birthday Book 
Cupcake lip gloss
Cherry pie lip gloss 
Makeup bag


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Aug 1, 2017)

Although it took me longer than usual, I was able to order everything I wanted. I'm surprised that the first item to sell out was the Bedazzled Candy K. I saw many people complaining about the price, however, many people complained about the price of the Wet Set from the Vacation Collection and it turned out to be one of the more popular items as well. As of now, the second item to sell out is the King Ultra Glow. Everything else is still in stock.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 2, 2017)

I placed an order yesterday. I was pretty sure I was going to get the bundle as I wanted most products. However, seeing two bundles up threw me (I wasn't expecting that) and I had to rethink things. I decided to try and just add each piece. I decided to get the mini velvet set. So all in all it came out to $10 more than the bundle. And I did get everything. I was sure something would sell out as I added each item. I don't know if they have more stick or people weren't buying. I know that I passed up 3 or 4 launches for products to order Kylie thinking it was harder to get. It's been a tough week! Maybe people went with the other launches.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Aug 2, 2017)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I placed an order yesterday. I was pretty sure I was going to get the bundle as I wanted most products. However, seeing two bundles up threw me (I wasn't expecting that) and I had to rethink things. I decided to try and just add each piece. I decided to get the mini velvet set. So all in all it came out to $10 more than the bundle. And I did get everything. I was sure something would sell out as I added each item. I don't know if they have more stick or people weren't buying. I know that I passed up 3 or 4 launches for products to order Kylie thinking it was harder to get. It's been a tough week! Maybe people went with the other launches.



Yeah, I was surprised!  I haven't bought from her since the Kim K duds, but I really liked the looks they did with the Birthday Book.  I was dreading fighting the masses, but then I completely forgot until about 2 hours after launch!  I was shocked that I could get the palette and twenty lip kit with no issue that far after launch.  I'm excited and hope it doesn't take weeks to ship.  This is my first Kylie powder product purchase.  I was going to get Queen also, but I think the pink in palette or the couple icy pink highlighters I have are sufficient...plus I always make a mess of loose formulas and so never use them.


----------



## Anahita Balsara (Aug 7, 2017)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Have any of you had your order shipped yet/received your order? I received this email today in regards to the status of my order:
> 
> 
> 
> I placed my order during the initial launch of the collection on the 1st. In my opinion, I think all orders should have been shipped in the order in which they were received and all orders placed during the launch should have been shipped before the collection was restocked. At first, I thought that they may have been shipping out smaller orders first as they are faster to fulfill and then shipping out larger orders afterwards, however, I see people who ordered during the second launch and people whose orders were larger than mine posting their received orders all over IG, while others such as myself haven't even gotten a shipping confirmation. While I'm happy for everyone who received their orders in a timely manner, I'm a bit angry that Kylie Cosmetics has not improved in regards to shipping out orders in a timely manner, while they simultaneously take money out of people's accounts as soon as orders are placed and can hold onto your money for over a week without even a shipping confirmation. I'm usually super patient about these things, but to be honest, I'm quite pissed off about this now. I'm hoping that I'll receive a shipment confirmation within the next few days, but if I don't receive one by Friday of this week (which is a very generous amount of time to give them to ship out my order), I'll definitely be contacting them and expressing my displeasure about shipment time. There's no reasonable excuse as to why people whose orders were placed after mine and contain more items than mine have have been shipped out or received already while mine still remains unfulfilled.




I justgot got this email as well. Soo irritating. Maybe they'll send us a free gift for having to wait so long


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 8, 2017)

Ooh I didn't see Brittlovesmakeup original post. I'm not sure what the email says but I did get a shipping notice. Did you order a bundle? I think they run out of stock and hold shipment sometimes until all items are in stock. I don't know. It that is my guess.


----------



## Haven (Aug 8, 2017)

I received both of my orders from the original release last week. I ordered the shadow book, mini velvets, cupcake and lip kit. 

Usually I get a "we haven't forgotten about you" email and extremely delayed shipping. This time it all came very quickly.

I have only really played with the shadow book and really like it. I also received unsolicited compliments on the look I created with it. My Chanel SA asked what shades I was wearing bc she wanted to do something like it. She was surprised that it was KC.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 8, 2017)

Haven said:


> I received both of my orders from the original release last week. I ordered the shadow book, mini velvets, cupcake and lip kit.
> 
> Usually I get a "we haven't forgotten about you" email and extremely delayed shipping. This time it all came very quickly.
> 
> I have only really played with the shadow book and really like it. I also received unsolicited compliments on the look I created with it. My Chanel SA asked what shades I was wearing bc she wanted to do something like it. She was surprised that it was KC.



The birthday shadow, blush & highlighter book for $54? I wasn't sure about bright pink shade.


----------



## Haven (Aug 11, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> The birthday shadow, blush & highlighter book for $54? I wasn't sure about bright pink shade.


Yes I used that product. I like everything in the book except the highlighter. It is too chunky and glittery for my taste. 

I used the hot pink shadow as an accent color. It reminds me of the hot pink shadow from the MAC Barbie collection.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Aug 11, 2017)

Haven said:


> Yes I used that product. I like everything in the book except the highlighter. It is too chunky and glittery for my taste.
> 
> I used the hot pink shadow as an accent color. It reminds me of the hot pink shadow from the MAC Barbie collection.



I agree!  I really like my book!  I think they curated the colors and finishes very thoughtfully.  It will see a lot of use.  I used the hot pink on my lower lash line, and I think it was cute.  The highlighter is super glittery.  I'm not sure how much I'll use it because it looks like fall out all over my cheeks, which is a shame because the color is lovely.  The blush is gorgeous, but I wish it was more pigmented.  I'm super fair and had to layer like crazy for it to show up on me.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 13, 2017)

I've been out of town and asked for the post office to hold the shipment.  I got a confirmation of the hold but a day or so later I got an email that it could not be held and was going to the original address.  I did not know what to think but I came home to find the box in front of my door.  I haven't had the chance to play with the products but they look pretty.  I may try a look with them tomorrow.


----------



## Haven (Sep 29, 2017)

Just saw some of the info on the new collection coming out. So far it looks like one big skip for me. Not my colors at all.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Sep 30, 2017)

Haven said:


> Just saw some of the info on the new collection coming out. So far it looks like one big skip for me. Not my colors at all.









There are a few items that I'm interested in, however, there is nothing that I feel like I MUST have. I like Wicked, Autumn, and Hazel (I'm unsure about Autumn and Hazel though because I don't really have a good idea of how they would look on my skintone). The eyeshadow palette is nice as well but it doesn't stand out amongst other eyeshadow palettes I'm currently looking to buy.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 1, 2017)

I agree.  Not must haves for me either. I like the purple palette but I have bought so many purple palettes lately.  I like 2 of the lips but it can wait or I can skip.  Plus, it seems so many of her things are going on sale lately.  Maybe I'll wait for one.  I do wonder what is coming for holiday.


----------



## Haven (Dec 9, 2017)

I ordered one of the holiday eyeshadow palettes over two weeks ago, and it still has not shipped. Now I see that the brand is having yet another release of new products next week. My order had better ship soon! 

I had stopped ordering from kc bc of the horrible CS, but I got sucked in by the holiday stuff. I will never learn.


----------



## PrettyTwisted (Dec 9, 2017)

I’m curious as to where her $360 brushes were made, I’m assuming China


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Dec 9, 2017)

Ooh I've been trying to post this for a few hours and now I see there are new posts. I guess a few of us had the same idea today.

I went to the Top Shop pop up today.  I got there later than I wanted, 1/2 hour after opening and then somehow I did see the large sign telling where the collection was.  Any way, there was a line in the store but it moved quickly. I waited about 10 minutes. You could see most log the products from the line and there wasn't much there. I did see the salesperson remove the holiday eyeshadow palette tester when someone bought the last palette. I don't know if it was the Naughty or Nice palette but I think I saw a yellow shadow.  They did have the red holiday lip kit. I don't remember the name of it but I remember there was something odd about the name.  They did have a bunch of green holiday makeup bags.  That was it for this year's holiday release.  

I went to the store to see if they had the Rose Gold cream eyeshadow from last year.  They didn't.  I also thought I might pick up one of the highlighters but there were none.  They did have a list of products and prices and it seems there was quite a bit that had sold out.  They did have tons upon tons of the exclusive velvet lip set.  I did not see the exclusive matte lip set.  I think there was one offered.  There was so little information available about what the stores were carrying.  I only saw IG posts of the exclusive lip kits.  They were raffling off the large holiday set from last years with the lip colors - maybe 10 of them, 3 cream eyeshadows, eyeshadow palette and white eyeliner.  It may have included the silver makeup bag.  I saw it near the display but I don't know if it was part of the set or they were selling it.

Also seen:
-tons of blushes
-lip kits in 22, grape soda, dirty peach, tons of brown sugar
-koko collection stuff - don't remember exactly what but I saw some lip singles. I'm not sure if I saw the lip set.

I think there is at least a week before the pop up is supposed to close so it would make sense that they would restock but who knows.

EDIT - It was the Naughty palette I saw as it was in a green box.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Dec 9, 2017)

Haven said:


> I ordered one of the holiday eyeshadow palettes over two weeks ago, and it still has not shipped. Now I see that the brand is having yet another release of new products next week. My order had better ship soon!
> 
> I had stopped ordering from kc bc of the horrible CS, but I got sucked in by the holiday stuff. I will never learn.


Oh, I was so sure you didn't order.  I was meaning to come on here and confess and let you know that the they are seriously delayed.

I was good and sat out the launch. I didn't even go online.  I ran errands around that time which helped.  However, later on I checked to see what bundles they may have had and I saw the wet set. I had forgotten all about the wet set. I would have ordered just that but of course it was sold out.  When they restocked a few days later, I caved since everything was available.  I did get a "sorry your order is delayed" message quite a while ago.  I was sure it would ship soon after that as it did the last time I got a message like that.  Nope.  Still unfulfilled.  Pretty bad.


----------



## Haven (Dec 9, 2017)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Oh, I was so sure you didn't order.  I was meaning to come on here and confess and let you know that the they are seriously delayed.
> 
> I was good and sat out the launch. I didn't even go online.  I ran errands around that time which helped.  However, later on I checked to see what bundles they may have had and I saw the wet set. I had forgotten all about the wet set. I would have ordered just that but of course it was sold out.  When they restocked a few days later, I caved since everything was available.  I did get a "sorry your order is delayed" message quite a while ago.  I was sure it would ship soon after that as it did the last time I got a message like that.  Nope.  Still unfulfilled.  Pretty bad.



I shouldn’t have ordered. I stopped purchasing from her site because of the shipping delays and horrible CS. Same with colourpop. Haven’t ordered from colourpop in a long time.

I liked the look of the holiday palettes, so I ordered. Now I am deciding how much longer to wait before canceling.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Dec 11, 2017)

Wow! How did I miss the brush set and price announcement? I wonder if they will at least step up the quality a pinch or just said hey I can, so I will.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Dec 22, 2017)

I finally wore the holiday palettes.  I wore the Nice palette yesterday.  I went for a rosey bronze look.  Gumdrop (Rosey shimmer) on the lid, Drummer Boy (Rosey Darker Brown shimmer) on the outer part of the lid, Hot Cocoa (matte chocolate) on outer V.  I thought I used Wonderland in the crease but it doesn't look like it has been touched but so now I'm not sure.  Makeup Geek Peachless inner corner highlight. I am having such a hard time reading these shade names.  I don't know why they printed them in a light color font on a white background.  Mac did the same thing with their holiday collection this year.  I don't understand it.   Anyway, I really liked the look.

Today I used the Naughty palette but gravitated towards the same shades. Ho Ho Ho (cranberry shimmer) on the lid, Unwrap Me (dark red) on the outer 1/2 of the lid with Hot Toddy (dark brown) on outer V.  Loved the look but thought maybe it was too red for work.  I went back to the Nice palette and added in Macaroon (dusty pink matte). Anastasia Pink Heart as inner corner highlight.  I loved the look but it would have been better full on red.  I do think it looked a whole lot like the look from the Nice palette just not as intense. 

The shades went on quite smooth. They were creamy and pigmented.  Oh and I did use Mac Soft Brown as transition along with Mac Uninterrupted (yay!) I just can't help myself as they are just part of my routine but I didn't need to since there were shades that would have worked for transition shades in both.  I can't wait to use these two palettes more.  I haven't used all the shades but so far I'm quite happy with them.

I haven't heard much talk of these at all or the whole Holiday Collection for that matter.  I may not have been paying attention as I was thinking of skipping for now and waiting for a sale.  Maybe people don't want to deal with the rush. I didn't and skipped the first release. Maybe people just saw better things to get.  The holiday releases have been frequent and late.  There is still stuff coming out now.  I just got the Coloured Raine Cheers to the Beauty palette today and I got a shipping notice for Artist Couture Jackie Aina collection.


----------



## Alysse011 (May 5, 2018)

Lip kits are buy one get one free through I believe Sunday. I’ve never bought any of these, but I have Charm and Libra sitting in my cart right now.


----------

